# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Çështja e pazgjidhur çame

## biligoa

ÇAMËRIA ËSHTË TOKË SHQIPTARE E PATJETËRSUESHME



·       * Çamët janë një popullsi vitale me kohezionin e tyre historik dhe shpirtëror, edhe, sido që të bëhet, nga politika e shtetit ballkano-grek, çamët kurrë nuk do të gjunjëzohen, sepse kombi shqiptar nuk është gjunjëzuar kurrë. Edhe çamët që i përkasin besimit ortodoks që jetojnë në Greqi, përball represionit shtetëror, brenda në familjet e tyre flasin gjuhën shqipe edhe nuk kanë për ta harruar kurrë gjuhën e tyre amtare. Sepse aq sa mund të mbaroj uji i detit, po aq mund të shuhet gjuha jonë shqipe. Çdo gjë që mund të bëjë sot politika ballkano-greke, kundra këtyre zhvillimeve, do të ngelet një tentativë mjerane.

*
          Shkruan:  Bujar SHURDHI
          Tiranë, 25. I. 2008


          Qëndrimi i politikës shqiptare ndaj çështjes çame mbetet i paqartë. Kur filozofia nuk përputhet me përfundimet historike edhe me realitetin, atëherë teorikisht qëndrimi politik në mbështetje të saj ka vlerat e demagogjisë. Ky fenomen politik dhe tipik shqiptar, sot ndikon fuqishëm në programet partiake e qeverisëse të Republikës së Shqipërisë, duke krijuar kushte të favorshme, që kjo politikë shpesh të ndodhet në udhëkryq dhe e pazonja të mbrojë interesat shqiptarëve.


          Edhe konkretisht, në lidhje me zgjidhjen e problemit të Çamërisë, roli kryesor i takon Republikës së Shqipërisë. Duke analizuar qëndrimet politike të subjekteve politike që kanë drejtuar Republikën e Shqipërisë në këto 15-vjet, lehtësisht konstatohet kontradikta e brendshme, e shprehur në vendimmarrjen e gabuar në interes të çështjes së Çamërisë.


          Pika më e prekshme e këtyre marrëdhënieve mbetet; miratimi nga pala greke i akteve juridike për shfuqizimin e "Ligjit të luftës" me Nr.2636 të vitit 1940, edhe nga ngrirja e Ligjit Nr.2664 datë 03 dhjetor 1998 "Mbi Kadastrën Kombëtare dhe rregulla të tjera", i cili në brendinë e tij përmban akte nënligjore për çregjistrimin e pronave të nënshtetasve grek me kombësi shqiptare të krahinës së Çamërisë dhe të shqiptarëve të tjerë në të gjithë Greqinë. Kjo situatë e ndier politike e ka të nevojshme parashtrimin e problemit, çam në zgjidhje e tij afatgjatë dhe në rrugë demokratike.


          Në strategjinë politike të shtetit shqiptar është e nevojshme realizohet akti fillestar i rivlerësimit të Aktit të Imponimit të "shtetësisë shqiptare" refugjatët çamë të vitit 1953, duke hapur rrugën e ligjshme të ndërhyrjes së politikës shqiptare pranë autoriteteve ballkano-greke dhe atyre ndërkombëtare, mbi rivendosjen e të drejtave të mohuara të popullsisë shqiptare të krahinës së Çamërisë.


          Shurdhëria politike e institucioneve shqiptare dhe pavendosmëria e tyre, vlen të analizohet thellë në sfondin e mosvlerësimeve që i janë bërë sistematikisht, interesave kombëtare të popullit shqiptar.


           Është e turpshme, për politikën shqiptare që çështjen e popullsisë shqiptare të Çamërisë ta kufizojë, vetëm në zgjidhjen e çështjes së pronave, sepse çështja e pronave është e një trajtimit të veçantë, sepse nga të dhëna aktuale, shteti ballkano-grek, pronat e shqiptarëve të krahinës së Çamërisë i ka dhënë me qera, por me qera, në zbatimin e përqindjeve nga ata persona që i kanë marrë, ku shumica e tyre nuk janë qytetar autokton.


          Qeraja me kuptimin e dhënies së përqindjes është sepse në shumicën e rasteve qiraxhinj kanë marre me qera edhe shtëpinë edhe pronën, e shqiptarëve, prandaj shteti shqiptar po të flas me shtetin ballkano-grek vetëm për pronat, që në fillim, duhet shumë bojë edhe shumë flet, sepse është shumë e zorshme të gjenden në "Eladhë", kaq shumë letra dhe bojë për të bërë këto "llogari".


          Por, që, nga politikanët e Tiranës Zyrtare duhet të kërkohet zgjidhje në bazë të ligjeve ndërkombëtare, edhe të shtrohet çështja, si çështje kombëtare shqiptare, sepse po u ngrit vetëm prona, si pronë ne e dimë që duhet një qëndrim qytetar, sepse ne e dimë ekonomin greke, e cila e ka fuqinë e "saltës me uli", janë të ditura edhe mashtrimet greke në Komunitetin Evropian,ku grekët, japin, shpesh, vetëm bilance mashtrimi.


          Shqiptarët autokton që banojnë në krahinën e Çamërisë, së bashku me qytetarë grek, si psh anëtarët nga familjet Kacimanis, Janaqis, Kaqitis, Papatis edhe shumë tjerë, e kanë shprehur edhe vazhdojnë ta shprehin, që, politika greke nuk duhet të bjerë në nivelin e politikës së Milloshevicit, sepse çdo fillim e ka edhe një fund. Por një të vërtetë politika ballkano-greke duhet ta dijë, kurse populli grek e ka ditur dhe e dij, që fati i shqiptarëve në rajonin e ballkanit nuk vendoset as në Athinë dhe as në Beograd.


          Ka pasur qëndrime dhe reagime nga bota demokratike si psh: në seancën dëgjimore në Komitetin Amerikan të Helisinkit, në lidhje me të drejtat e njeriut në Greqi, është folur edhe për të drejtat e shqiptarëve të Krahinës së Çamërisë. Senatori Smith, ka zhvilluar një debat shumë të gjatë, në mbrojtje të të drejtave të shqiptarëve të krahinës së Çamërisë.


          Kurse Këshilltari i stafit të Komitetit Amerikanë të Helsinkit Chadeick R.Gore, pyeti tre herë përfaqësuesit grek për problemin çam. Gjenocidi grek mbi shqiptarët e krahinës së Çamërisë është një gjenocid diabolik edhe i përbindshëm që nuk mund të mbulohet më me shoshën, pa shohë, të politikës ballkano-greke. 

          Çamët janë një popullsi vitale me kohezionin e tyre historik dhe shpirtëror, edhe, sido që të bëhet, nga politika e shtetit ballkano-grek, çamët kurrë nuk do të gjunjëzohen, sepse kombi shqiptar nuk është gjunjëzuar kurrë. Edhe çamët që i përkasin besimit ortodoks që jetojnë në Greqi, përball represionit shtetëror, brenda në familjet e tyre flasin gjuhën shqipe edhe nuk kanë për ta harruar kurrë gjuhën e tyre amtare. Sepse aq sa mund të mbaroj uji i detit, po aq mund të shuhet gjuha jonë shqipe. Çdo gjë që mund të bëjë sot politika ballkano-greke, kundra këtyre zhvillimeve, do të ngelet një tentativë mjerane.


          Por duhet ta dijë edhe një herë politika e "arabëçinjëve" të Athinës Zyrtare, se Çamëria është tokë etnike shqiptare e patjetërsueshme, dhe çfarëdo vendimi që të merret në mënyrë shoviniste në dëm të interesave të saj, do të mbetet një problem i hapur edhe i mprehtë i kohës.

----------


## biligoa

*Masakrat greke mbi popullin autokton çamë



Nga kërkesat për territor në kohën e Kongresit të Berlinit e deri

tek videoja me këngë antishqiptare të ushtarëve grekë

*





*Historia e përgjkashme e Çamërisë përmes videofilmave:*







Historia e Çamërisë në Enciklopedinë e Lirë

------------------------------------------



DOSJA E ZEZË E GREQISË, 1912 – 2007




        Shekulli i 14-të. Ja ç'shkruan Faik Konica në vitin 1940 për "bëmat" e dhespotit grek me emrin Thanas: "Në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit të katërmbëdhjetë, Janinën e qeveriste një princ bizantin (ose një despot, siç e kishte titullin zyrtar) i quajtur Thanas. Këtij Thanasi i hipi në kokë ideja e bukur për të vrarë gjithë shqiptarët. Siç thotë Dukasi, (një historian grek) një nga lojrat e tyre të parapëlqyera ishte t'u priste hundët ose pjesë të tjera shqiptarëve dhe t'i linte të vdisnin në agoni"


        Shekulli i 21-të. Mars 2007. Një video linçohet në media, ku ushtarët grekë këndojnë duke marrshuar një këngë me këto fjalë: "I shikoni ata, janë shqiptarë. Me zorrët e tyre do të bëjmë lidhëse këpucësh". Për fat të keq, edhe pse 7 shekuj më pas, incidenti më i fundit në lidhje me Greqinë, duket si realizim virtual i masakrave të Thanasit. Edhe pas kaq kohe ndërgjegjjet e kombeve vazhdojnë të mbajnë peng marrëdhëniet mes dy popujve.


        Një "peng" që e ka zanafillën që kur pronarët shqiptarë në kohën e Ali Pashë Tepelenës, punësonin argatë grekë pasi burrat shqiptarë shkonin e luftonin në çdo cep të botës për Perandorinë Osmane. Vendosja e tyre në Epir, që në fakt sipas Konicës, s'do të thotë gjë tjetër veçse "Kontinent" e që nuk tregon kombësinë e banorëve që jetojnë në të, u bë flamuri i pretendimeve të fqinjëve për greqizmin e jugut të Shqipërisë. Një konflikt që ka sjellë shumë e shumë incidente mes dy vendeve. Gazeta "Tirana Observer", boton vetëm 100 prej tyre, që nga viti 1912 e deri tek videoja greke që u shfaq vetëm pak ditë më parë. Por kjo është vetëm njëra anë e medaljes së marrëdhënieve Shqipëri-Greqi. Dy popujt më të lashtë në Ballkan, i kanë ardhur në ndihmë njëri-tjetrit në momente shumë të vështira. Mes luftëtarëve që i sollën pavarësinë Greqisë, renditen edhe shumë emra shqiptarësh. Ndërkohë përkrahja greke u vulos edhe me "Traktatin e Mirëkuptimit, Fqinjësisë së Mirë, Bashkëpunimit e Sigurisë" në vitin 1996.


Marshimi për të pushtuar Epirin, 5 tetor 1912



        Organizatat greke deklarojnë bashkimin e forcave ballkanike për të mbrojtur territoret nga faktori shqiptar që kërkonte pavarësinë. Veç ushtrisë u organizuan dhe banda të armatosura që qarkullonin fshatrave myslimanë të Çamërisë. Ishte koha kur përpjekjet e Shqipërisë për të shpallur pavarësinë po jepnin frytet e para. Ky mobilizim i shqiptarëve u pa si kërcënim për Greqinë e cila nisi hapur ofensivën për pushtimin e Vorio Epirit. Emërimi i një guvernatori me origjinë shqiptare në Janinë u interpretua nga grekët si zgjerim i një rreziku shqiptar për marrjen e Janinës dhe krahinave përreth.


Konferenca e Ambasadorëve, Londër, 20 dhjetor 1912



        Kërkesat për pavarësi të shqiptarëve u kundërshtuan jo vetëm me armë, por dhe në rrugë diplomatike nga ana e Greqisë. Madje përfaqësuesit e shtetit grek në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve në Londër kërkuan që përveç Vorio Epirit, Greqia të aneksonte edhe Vlorën, në portin e së cilës ishte vendosur Flota Helene. “Është e pamundur të lejohen shqiptarët barbarë të jetojnë të pavarur në djepin e qytetërimit grek”, ky ishte qëndrimi i delegacionit grek në Londër.


Masakra e udhëheqjes së Çamërisë, 7 mars 1913



        Ushtria greke pas largimit të trupave turke pushton Çamërinë. Gjenerali Deli Janaqis vendos të thërrasë në një takim krerët qyteteve dhe fshatrave të Çamërisë për të vendosur një marrëveshje. Për disa ditë me radhë, krerët çamë nuk pranojnë kushtet e komandantit grek. Atëherë ai vendos t’i mbledhë për herë të fundit dhe urdhëron vrasjen e 62 kryetarëve çamë. Dhe sikur të mos mjaftonte, dy prej tyre, Fuat Pronjo dhe Suhbi Bej Dino, me urdhër të gjeneralit rripen të gjallë.


Komisioni i Kontrollit, Shqipëri, shtator 1913



        Ndërkombëtarët vendosin të zgjidhin çështjen e Epirit, duke dërguar në terren një komision kontrolli, i cili do të verifikonte pretendimet e grekëve për Korçën, Gjirokastrën, Përmetin dhe Sarandën. Ushtria greke u përpoq që të pastronte rrugën ku do kalonte komisioni nga shqiptarët, madje dhe banesat në disa fshatra u lyen me bojën e flamurit grek. Grupe grekofilësh dërgonin peticione, ku thuhej se Jugu i Shqipërisë nuk duhet të jetë i shqiptarëve. Mes grekëve dhe komisionit u regjistruan dhe incidente.


“Batalioni i Shenjtë”, Andartët, 1913



        Konferenca e Ambasadorëve nuk i dha të drejtë Greqisë për pretendimet në Epirin e Veriut dhe urdhëroi tërheqjen e shqiptarëve. Në këtë pikë nis plani i dytë i Greqisë për pushtimin e tij. Strukturat ushtarake organizojnë “Batalionin e Shenjtë”, i përbërë nga kriminelë lufte, dezertorë dhe të burgosur nga burgu i Kretës, të cilët më vonë do të njiheshin si “Andartët”. Ky batalion kreu masakrat në të gjithë Jugun e Shqipërisë, duke vrarë mijëra gra dhe fëmijë për të spastruar zonën nga shqiptarët.


“Protokolli i Firences”, 17 dhjetor 1913



Është dokumenti që caktoi kufijtë e sotëm mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë. Një pjesë e Jugut të Shqipërisë ngeli në territorin grek. Ndërkohë që Greqia nuk e njohu këtë protokoll, duke pretenduar se ngelej jashtë trungut helen Epiri i Veriut, me disa dhjetëra mijëra minoritarë. Paradoksalisht në Shqipëri ngelën rreth 38 mijë minoritarë, ndërsa në Janinë dhe krahinat e tjera ngelën me Greqinë rreth 500 mijë shqiptarë në qytetet e Filatit, Paramithķa, Margëllëi, Parga, Gumenica e Preveza.


“Grushti i Shtetit”, dhjetor 1913



Ndërsa Evropa pretendoi se e rregulloi përfundimisht çështjen greko-shqiptare, në Jug të Shqipërisë nisën revoltat. “Batalioni i Shenjtë” ishte vënë në veprim. Ushtarakët hoqën uniformat dhe nisën masakrat dhe djegiet duke argumentuar se nuk pranonin vendimin e Evropës për lënien jashtë Greqisë të Korçës, Gjirokastrës. Sipas kronikave të kohës, ishin rreth 40 mijë ushtarë që kryen masakra të pashembullta në qytetet e Gjirokastrës, Korçës e Përmetit.


Masakrat në Përmet, 25 shkurt 1914



          Masakrat greke nuk u bënë vetëm në zonën që sipas tyre i përket Vorio Epirit, por edhe janë saj. Në Kuqar të Përmetit ushtria greke theri gjithë fëmijët ndërsa burrat i mbylli në kishën e Kosinës ku i vrau në mënyrë barbare. Po ashtu dhe në fshatin Peshtan ku një kronikë e kohës shkruan. “Foshnjat ulërinin duke kërkuar prindërit. Ushtarët i mblodhën dhe i çuan në një shtëpi ku ish një pus e ku i merrnin me radhë e u prisnin kokat dhe i hidhnin brenda. Ndërkohë gratë i mblodhën në Delvinë dhe pasi i përdhunuan i vranë me bajoneta”.


Protokolli i Korfuzit, 17 maj 1914



        Më 24 prill 1914, Fuqitë e Mëdha njoftuan Greqinë se ishin të gatshme t’u bënin lëshime ”Vorio-Epirotëve” dhe se mund të pranonin rishikimin e kufirit greko-shqiptar në favor të saj. Qeveria e ndodhur nën një presion të gjithanshëm u detyra t’ua besonte Fuqive zgjidhjen e krizës. Protokolli parashikoi që Korça e Gjirokastra, edhe pse do ishin në shtetin shqiptar të kishin një administratë të vetën. Për shkak të ndihmës që i dha Italia, Greqia i la ishullin e Sazanit.


“Qeveria” e Epirit të Veriut, nëntor 1914



         Qarqet greke u përpoqën që revoltën ta organizonin në një lëvizje për pavarësi të Epirit të Veriut. Për këtë qëllim ish-ministri i Jashtëm grek, Nikollaq Zografi, së bashku me një grup ish-ministrash të tjerë, shpalli krijimin e qeverisë së Vorio Epirit në Gjirokastër. Me ndihmën e Andartëve, Zografi izoloi Gjirokastrën, Përmetin dhe Korçën. Zyrtarisht qeveria greke nuk e njohu këtë qeveri të re, por nuk hezitoi ta ndihmonte me ushqime dhe me armë.


Incidentet fetare, 1919



        Qeveritë e brishta të Shqipërisë kishin arritur të krijonin institucionet e para dhe të ruanin disi integritetin e vendit. Qeveria e Iliaz Vrionit kish arritur të zmbrapste disa sulme të grekëve. Ndërkohë shqetësim ishte propaganda antishqiptare e kishës greke. Rasti më tipik ka qenë ai i Peshkopit Jakov të Korçës. Sipas raporteve ai e kish kthyer kishin në një qendër propagande për Vorio Epirin. Me urdhër të qeverisë Jakovi u largua nga vendi gjë që solli dhe reagimin e Athinës.


Konferenca e Paqes, Paris 1919



Konferenca e Londrës dhe ndarja e territoreve shqiptare nuk e kënaqën oreksin grek. Në Konferencën e Paqes pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, kryeministri grek Eleftherios Venizelos kërkon aneksimin e pjesës më të madhe të Shqipërisë. Sipas tij, shqiptarët nuk kishin aftësi shtet-formuese dhe nuk mund të krijonin një qeveri. “Shtetasit grekë në Shqipëri duhet të drejtohen nga qytetërimi i lartë që përfaqëson shteti helen dhe jo nga shqiptarët të cilët nuk kanë asnjë qytetërim”.


Incidenti për të drejtën e minoriteteve, mars 1921



        Greqia me anë të ndërkombëtarëve fitoi të drejtë që minoritetet e saj të kishin trajtimin e duhur nga shtete ku ata bënin pjesë. Kjo nënkuptonte të drejtën për të folur gjuhën dhe për të pasur shkolla greke. Por këto kushte Greqia nuk pranoi t’i plotësonte për popullsinë çame që mbeti nën çatinë e Greqinë pas ndarjes së kufijve në territorin grek. Shteti shqiptar e ngriti disa herë këtë çështje në lidhjen e kombeve, por greket raportonin se çamët kishin të njëjta të drejta me grekët e tjerë.


Përplasja e shifrave, 1921



        Ekziston një incident i përhershëm mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë për sa i përket çështjes së numrit të minoritarëve që ekzistojnë në Shqipëri. Greqia pretendon dhe vazhdon të këmbëngulë se në territorin shqiptar janë mbi 400 mijë grekë. Ndërkohë në Departamentin e Shtetit Amerikan kjo shifër është rreth 200 mijë. Ndërsa në bazë të regjistrimit të bërë nga shteti shqiptar, në mars të vitit 1921, ky numër ka qenë 33.313. Sidoqoftë ky numër, sipas statistikave, nuk ka arritur asnjëherë të kalojë shifrën 50 mijë.


Shkëmbimi i çamëve me turq, mars 1923



        Përcaktimi i kufijve të Shqipërisë, i ndërprerë me 1913 nga Lufta e I-rë Botërore dhe rinisur me 1919, la jashtë territorit rajone të banuara nga shqiptarë, Çamërinë dhe Kosturin. Traktati i Lozanës nënshkruar me 1923, parashikonte shkëmbimin e popullsive greke dhe turke, për të zgjidhur kështu një problem të dy vendeve. Tragjikisht Greqia konsideroi si myslimanë turq banorët e Çamërisë dhe mbi 6800 çam u shpërngulën me forcë. Një pjesë e tyre preferoi të vinte në Shqipëri.


Vrasja e Gjeneral Tellinit, 23 gusht 1923



        Gjenerali italian Tellini së bashku me Riza Kolonjën dhe përfaqësues të palës greke u caktuan nga Konferenca e ambasadorëve për të vendosur kufijtë mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë. Ushtaraku italian u akuzua nga qeveria greke se po mbështeste pretendimet e Shqipërisë. Në ditë kur vendoseshin piramidat kufitare në Kakavijë, Tellini vritet së bashku me katër ushtarë në rrugën Janinë-Kakvijë. Qeveria greke e dënoi vrasjen, por fajtorët nuk u gjendën asnjë herë.


Fan Noli për Çamërinë 22 gusht 1924



        Zhvillimet në Çamëri e detyruan qeverinë Shqiptare të ngrejë çështjen në Lidhjen e Kombeve. Kryeministri Fan Noli në një seancë për Shqipërinë denoncoi hapur masakrat e ushtarëve grekë në jug të vendit. Ai kërkoi që të mos kryhej ndërrimi i popullsisë dhe çamët të mos silleshin në Shqipëri pasi nuk kishte vend ku të sistemoheshin. E vetmja zgjidhje, thotë Noli, është që çamët të vendosen në tokat e minoritetit grek në Gjirokastër dhe këta të fundi të shkojnë në Greqi.


Incidenti mbretëror, prill 1939



        Greqia ishte i vetmi vend që mund t’i siguronte mbretit Zog një largim të shpejtë pas pushtimit fashist. Kryeministri Metaksa e pranoi familjen mbretërore të kalonte në Greqi. Por ndërsa mbreti, mbretëresha dhe princi niseshin me tren nga Follorina rreth 500 ushtarë hipin në tren dhe kërkuan çarmatimin e shoqëruesve të mbretit. Në kujtimet e saj, Mbretëresha Geraldinë shkruan se Greqia kish një plan për ta izoluar familjen mbretërore në një ishull të Greqisë si garanci për marrëveshjet që kish me Italinë. Sipas saj vetëm gjendja e rëndë shëndetësore e princit Leka bërë që grekët të mendoheshin për pasojat që mund t’u sillte vdekja e një princi në tokën e tyre.


Internimi i burrave çam, 4 gusht 1940



Pas shpërnguljes dhe terrorit ndaj popullsisë çame, grekët për të evituar protesta ndoqën dhe rrugën e internimeve. Qeveria greke krijoi komisione që përzgjidhnin popullsinë ku veçonin meshkujt që ishin për luftë dhe i internuan në ishujt e humbur të detit Egje. Sipas dëshmive, trajtimi i tyre ishte i njëjtë me atë që nazistët u bënin hebrenjve. Dhe si për ironi pushtimi gjerman i Greqisë në 6 prill 1941 i liroi çamët e internuar, por kur u kthyen në fshatrat e tyre nuk kish mbetur askush.


Shqipëria në Luftën Italo-Greke, 1940



        Pak e çuditshme, por lufta Italo-Greke ka nisur pas vrasjes së një shqiptari. Daut Hoxha ishte një nga kapedanët çamë më popullor që luftonte kundër Greqisë. Për kokën e tij Athina kish vënë 500 mijë dhrami. Hoxha u vra nga disa patriotë të paguar nga grekët, dhe Italia e cila kërkonte një shkak e cilësoi këtë si një dhunim të të drejtave çame. Për Italinë ishte një udhëheqës popullor, ndërsa për Greqinë “kryetar i një bande plaçkitëse”.


Greqia shpall Ligjin e Luftës, 10 nëntor 1940



        Gjatë luftës italo-greke, Parlamenti helen miratoi ligjin 2636/1940 ose siç njihet ndryshe Ligji i Luftës me Shqipërinë, për shkak se vendi ynë u përdor nga Italia për nisjen sulmeve ndaj Greqisë. Më vonë këtij ligji ju shtuan dhe shumë amendamente që kishin të bënin me pronat e çamëve, të cilat kapnin vlerën e 350 milionë dollarëve. Ky ligj u bllokon pronën gjithë personave grekë me kombësi shqiptare, duke përjashtuar në këtë mënyrë komunitetin çam. Edhe sot ky ligj mban peng çështjen e çamëve.


Vrasja e Xhaferr Ypit, 17 nëntor 1940



        Sulmet greke në territorin shqiptar shkaktuan jo pak viktima mes civilëve shqiptarë. Më 17 nëntor 1940, gjatë një bombardimi grek në zonën e Kolonjës, u vra afër fshatit të lindjes, ministri i Drejtësisë së Shqipërisë, Xhaferr Ypi. Patriotët shqiptarë reaguan, por ushtria greke nuk mbajti përgjegjësi duke e cilësuar si një incident anësor që ishte bërë për shkak të keqllogaritjeve të sulmit.


Protesta e shqiptarëve për pushtimin, 28 nëntor 1940



        Pas tërheqjes së forcave italiane, ushtria greke fillon të përparojë në Jug të Shqipërisë, brenda një jave, Korça, Saranda dhe Himara ranë në duart e ushtrisë greke. Gjeneralët i cilësuan këto zona si greke dhe filluan ndëshkimin e popullatës vendase. Nacionalistët shqiptarë organizuan një demonstratë në qytetin e Korçës, ku kërkonin që qeveria greke të njihte integritetin e Shqipërisë. Demonstrata u përpoq që ndalohej nga forcat greke. Në çdo qytet forcat greke hoqën flamurin shqiptar dhe vendosën atë helen.


Shifrat e terrorit çam, 1940



        Më shumë sesa incident mund të cilësohet si një luftë. Por nëse në një anë ishin ushtarët grekë, në krahun tjetër ishin civilë të pafajshëm. Ushtria greke vrau në Çamëri 4300 njerëz, rezultojnë të zhdukur 3500 njerëz, u dogjën 102 fshatra, u shkatërruan plotësisht 57 fshatra si dhe 7280 shtëpi. Shumica e njerëzve u ekzekutuan, por pati masakra kolektive ku fëmijët dhe gratë u therën me thika, u dogjën, madje dhe veprime makabre si djegie dhe rrjepje të gjallë të njerëzve. Askush deri më sot nuk ka mbajtur përgjegjësi për krimet. Sipas zyrtarëve greke, u ekzekutuan bashkëpunëtorët me italianët, që në këtë rast paskan qenë edhe gra dhe fëmijë.


Masakra e Napolon Zervës, 25 qershor 1944



        Napolon Zerva ishte një nga gjeneralët grekë që bashkëpunoi me pushtuesin gjerman. Këta të fundit i lanë dorë të lirë për masakrat ndaj popullsisë çame. Në fakt masakrat e tij ndaj popullsisë shqiptare do t’i kishin zili dhe gjermanët. Në 25 qershor ‘44, forcat e Zervës ekzekutuan në mënyrë barbare 2000 çamë brenda një nate në qytetin Paramithia. Viktimat ishin kryesisht gra dhe fëmijë, të cilët u therën me thika dhe u dogjën. Kjo ishte një nga masakrat më të egra të grekëve.


Ankesa e grekëve në SHBA, dhjetor 1944



        Grekët nuk e njohën qeverinë e Enver Hoxhës me pretendimin se ai ishte një mysliman që do të persekutonte minoritetin ortodoks në jug të vendit. Madje, ata shprehën mendimin në qarqet ndërkombëtare që as nuk duhet të krijohej fare. Në dhjetor të 1944-s grekët iu drejtuan Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit, me notë proteste ku pretendohej se forcat qeveritare shqiptare keqtrajtonin minoritetin grek. Në këtë mënyrë pala greke po përgatiste territorin për një sulm dhe aneksim të Vorio Epirit.


Incidentet në Konispol, 1944



        Në linjën e mosnjohjes së qeverisë që po krijohej, grekët vazhduan me një seri sulmesh në jug të vendit edhe pse Lufta e Dytë Botërore nuk kish përfunduar. Në këtë kohë do të regjistroheshin 58 incidente në kufirin shqiptaro-grek. Në 1 shtator, artileria greke e vendosur goditi Konispolin. Territori shqiptar u shkel në disa pika duke u shoqëruar me goditje të armatosura dhe reprezalje ndaj popullsisë civile.


Ministri grek: Të rrëzohet Hoxha, Uashington,

 9 korrik 1945



        Ministri i Jashtëm i Greqisë, Andreas Sofianopulos, do ta shtronte çështjen e Vorio Epirit edhe në takimin që pati me Sekretarin e Shtetit në SHBA, Grew, në vitin 1946. Veç kësaj përfaqësuesi i qeverisë greke edhe këtë herë gjatë bisedës për synimet territoriale të shtetit të tij, nuk harroi të paraqesë edhe kërkesën për mosnjohjen nga SHBA-ja të regjimit të Hoxhës, pasi sipas tij udhëheqësi komunist shqiptar nuk përfaqësonte shumicën e popullit.


Greqia kërkon kufijtë, Paris 1946



        Përveç incidenteve, Greqia në përfundim të Luftës së Dytë Botërore u përpoq ta shtronte çështjen e Vorio Epirit dhe në qarqet diplomatike. Duke shpresuar në ndihmën e SHBA-së e anglezëve, diplomatët grekë u përpoqën ta ngrinin dhe shtronin për diskutim këtë çështje. Ndërkohë që ndërkombëtarët nuk kishin kohë të merreshin me ndarje te reja në Ballkan, duke u përqendruar më shumë në zgjerimin që po bënin shtetet komuniste në Evropë. Ndërkohë Greqia u kërkoi ndërkombëtarëve marrjen e masave për ndërhyrjet, që sipas saj, po bënte Shqipëria në punët e brendshme të Athinës.


Greqia kundër pranimit të Shqipërisë në OKB,

 12 shkurt 1946



        Pas përfundimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Shqipëria kërkoi nga Organizata e Kombeve të Bashkuara anëtarësimin si anëtare me të drejta të plota. Përveç mbështetjes që qeveria jonë kishte nga shtetet komuniste dhe linjës jo të qartë në diplomaci, edhe faktori grek luajti kartën kundër hyrjes së Shqipërisë. Në 12 shkurt ministri i Jashtëm grek dërgon një letër në OKB, ku argumentonte se çështja e Shqipërisë nuk duhet të diskutohet, pasi Greqia është ende në gjendje lufte me të dhe Shqipëria nuk ka plotësuar të drejtat e minoritetit.


Sulmi në Radat, gusht 1946



          Në 1946-n nisin dhe planet ushtarake të Greqisë për pushtimin e Vorio Epirit. Një nga sulmet më të rënda gjatë këtij viti ishte ai i 200 ushtarëve, të cilët kaluan kufirin shqiptar dhe hynë në fshatin Radat. Sulmi u bë me mitraloza dhe murtaja, ku ngelën të vrarë shumë civilë. Kjo ishte seria e një sërë sulmesh që forcat greke kishin planifikuar në gjithë shtrirjen e territorit greko-shqiptar. Në ato kohë ushtria shqiptare nuk ishte organizuar në nivelet e duhura.


Greqia, nuk njeh luftën shqiptare, 1946



        Marrëdhëniet mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore kanë qenë mjaft të tensionuara. Shteti grek i cilësonte shqiptarët si njerëzit që bashkëpunonin me Italinë në luftën italo-greke. Ndërkohë që shqiptarët u përpoqën të çliroheshin vetë nga Italia. Po ashtu nuk ishin dakord që Shqipëria të renditej në koalicionin fitues të Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe e kërkuan këtë publikisht.


Propaganda e zyrtarëve grekë, 20 shkurt 1948



        Veç sulmeve sporadike qarqet greke u përpoqën që të përgatisnin edhe opinionin e lëkundur për çështjen e Vorio Epirit. Një zyrtar grek deklaronte në 1948-n, në radion e Athinës se, “Tani duhet të mbarojmë punë me Shqipërinë. Greqia tani duhet të luftojë me të gjitha mjetet, gjer në frymën e fundit. Sinjali u dha tani në Epir, ku ushtarët tanë janë duke luftuar me parullat, Morava, Korça, Delvina, Saranda, Gjirokastra të “Vorio-Epirit” ende të paçliruara. Duhet të mbarojmë hesapet me Shqipërinë”.


Propaganda për pushtimin e Shqipërisë, 1949



         Lufta civile në Greqi solli jo pak probleme dhe për Shqipërinë. Qeveria greke akuzonte shtetin shqiptar se po ndihmonte partizanët kundër ushtrisë demokratike greke. Gjatë kësaj kohe janë hedhur parulla, libra e broshura të ndryshme që bënin thirrje kundër qeverisë shqiptare. Robërit grekë pranojnë se komandantët bënin propagandë anti-shqiptare, duke përmendur Vorio Epirin dhe krijonin mes radhëve të ushtarëve psikozën e një sulmi të shpejtë kundër territorit shqiptar. Ushtria shqiptare shtoi forcat e saj në kufirin greko-shqiptar.


Robërit grekë në Shqipëri, 1949



        Një skuadër e ushtrisë greke hyri në territorin shqiptar. Forcat shqiptare pas një shkëmbimi zjarri arritën të kapin rob disa ushtarë dhe oficerin grek Skuros Dhimitris, i cili kishte hyrë 300 metra në territorin tonë. Oficeri grek dha informacionin për planet e Greqisë. Ai tregoi se kishte marrë urdhra për të goditur me armë kundër rojeve shqiptare. Ai pranoi se ushtria greke duhet të jetë gati për të hyrë në tokat shqiptare për të shfarosur komunistët dhe më pas të merrej Vorio Epiri.


7 orë luftë në Vidohovë-Devoll, 2 gusht 1949



        Artileria greke qëllon me armën në tokat shqiptare dhe predhat bien 300-500 metra në tokën tonë. Forcat greke nisin dhe një sulm ajror duke angazhuar 3 batalione. Në postën shqiptare ishte vetëm një skuadër e armatosur me automatikë dhe mitraloza. Forcat greke vranë ushtarët Tafil Ferhati, Memo Nexhipi, Ferid Bregasi, Shyqyri Avdia, Ibrahim Fetahu, Hasan Ramadani dhe u plagosën 6 të tjerë. Vetëm pasditen e 2 gushtit ushtria shqiptare arriti të zmbrapsë atë greke, e cila kish hyrë në territorin tonë. Nga ana e grekëve u vranë 100 ushtarë dhe u kapën rob 3.


Kërcënimi i gjeneralit grek, Aleksandër Papagos, 

3 gusht 1949



         Qëllimet greke për Vorio Epirin nuk ishin vetëm fantazi e qarqeve të veçanta, por edhe e zyrtarëve të lartë të cilët jepnin vazhdimisht deklarata anti-shqiptare. Ish-ministri i Mbrojtjes, Aleksandër Papagos, deklaroi në Athinë se pas shkatërrimit të Andarteve, ”Pastaj do t’i biem Shqipërisë”. Kjo ishte dhe deklarata më e rëndë e lëshuar nga një gjeneral lufte, së cilës qeveria shqiptare iu përgjigj me një notë proteste.


Incidenti i Leskovikut, 4 gusht 1949



         Pas Vidohovës, ushtria greke i shtriu sulmet në pjesët e tjera të kufirit. Sulme sporadike u regjistruan në sektorin e Bozhigradit dhe në drejtim të Leskovikut, në afërsi të piramidave Nr. 11, 12, 13 dhe 14. Grekët të mbështetur nga artileria dhe aviacioni, me forca të shumta sulmuan kuotat 1425 dhe 309. Kundërsulmet e forcave kufitare shqiptare i zmbrapsën grekët. Në këtë kohë ushtria greke filloi përdorimin e predhave të kalibër të lartë, të cilat lëshoheshin nga pikë larg kufirit, si dhe përdori avionët gjuajtës.


Bombardimi i Menkulasit, 5 gusht 1949



        Vetëm gjatë dy ditëve, në gushtin e 1949-s ushtria greke ka hedhur më shumë sesa 1500 predha artilerie. Në komunikatën e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes shqiptare thuhej se një pjesë e mirë e këtij municioni ka rënë në fshatin Menkulas (Devoll). I ndodhur në këto kushte, shteti shqiptar mori vendimin për mobilizimin e ushtrisë në gjithë kufirin jugor. Masat e marra për këtë mbrojtje në një urdhër të lëshuar nga Enver Hoxha “Mbi moslejimin e kalimit të forcave monarko-fashiste në tokën Shqiptare”.


Beteja e Vidohovës, 7 gusht 1949



        Vidohova u shndërrua në një arenë të përplasjes shqiptaro-greke. Në piramidën I-55 trupat ushtarake greke kishin mundur të mblidheshin në territorin shqiptar dhe zhvilluan një betejë të ashpër me ato shqiptare, të përbëra nga një togë dhe një nënrepart i ushtrisë popullore. Ishte një betejë frontale ku forcat greke kishin zënë pikat kyçe. Brenda një dite forcat shqiptare arritën të merrnin pikat e zëna në kufirin shqiptar, po nuk mundën t’i mbanin dot deri në mbrëmje. Vetëm një ditë më vonë forcat shqiptare arritën të largonin togën greke.


Rrëzimi i avionit grek, gusht 1949



        Përveç forcave tokësore, ushtria greke përdori dhe aviacionin. Një aeroplan ngrihej nga Korfuzi, duke depërtuar në zonën shqiptare për të bërë zbulim. Me gjithë mungesën e armëve kundërajrore, ushtria shqiptare arriti që me anë të një trekëndëshi me armë të lehta të vendosura në Çukë, Manastir, Ksamil ta detyronte të largohej atë. Në njoftimin Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së asaj kohe raportohet se aeroplani u rrëzua në fushën e Finiqit dhe piloti u kap rob.


Sulmi grek i 12 gushtit 1949



        Përreth gjashtë orë në mëngjesin e 12 gushtit forcat greke dhe ato shqiptare kanë zhvilluar një luftë të vërtetë në zonën e Gurit-Bilisht. Një brigadë e mbështetur nga artileria dhe katër aeroplanë të tipit “Spitfire” sulmojnë tokën shqiptare në drejtim të Bilishtit, ku arrijnë të zmbrapsin rojën kufitare. Luftimet u zhvilluan në afërsi të postës kufitare, ku repartet e ushtrisë shqiptare i thyen forcat greke me gjithë armët moderne që kishin. Ushtria greke kishte në përdorim 36 gryka zjarri të artilerisë, madje u përdorën dhe predha me napalm që digjnin çdo gjë përreth.


Vrasja e komisarit Nasi Remaçka, 13 gusht 1949



        Mëngjesin e 13 gushtit forcat greke prej dy brigadash, të mbështetura nga artileria, kaluan kufirin shqiptar në piramidën I-33, sektori i Bilishtit. Qëllimi ishte që të përqendroheshin në Malin e Palikut nga ku mund të sulmonin Bilishtin. Në këtë betejë u vra komisari i batalionit të kufirit Bilisht, Nasi Remaçka, së bashku me korrierin e tij, Dane Zeneli. Ndërkohë robërit grekë deklaronin se në betejën e një dite më parë kishin tërhequr 50 ushtarë grek të vrarë, ndërkohë që atë ditë u vranë 26 ushtarë grekë.


Vrasjet e civilëve, 14 gusht 1949



        Mëngjesin e 14 gushtit forcat greke nisin një tjetër ofensivë. Brigada e 41-të, e mbështetur me një regjiment artilerie dhe një skuadrilje aeroplanësh “Spitfirë”, vazhduan sulmet e tyre kundër Shqipërisë. Në këtë ditë grekët hodhën më shumë se 2.000 predha artilerie në tokën shqiptare në katundet Trestenik, Kapshticë e Cangonj-Devoll si dhe në qytetin e Bilishtit. Nga goditjet e artilerisë mbetën 5 civilë të vrarë dhe u shkaktuan dëme materiale në disa shtëpi të katundeve të mësipërme.


Bilanci i një lufte të pashpallur, gusht 1949



        Në bazë të komunikatave të Ministrisë Mbrojtjes në vitet 1950, nga rreth 49 provokacionet e ushtrisë greke në kufirin jugor të Shqipërisë mbetën vrarë 29 ushtarë dhe oficerë të ushtrisë tonë. Por duke llogaritur dhe dëmet që u shkaktuan në civilë të paarmatosur, kjo shifër duhet të ketë qenë më e lartë. Ndërkohë që në komunikatë thuhet se në bazë të dëshmive të mbledhura nga robërit e luftës, forcat tona i kanë shkaktuar ushtrisë greke mbi 300 të vrarë dhe 500 të plagosur, ndërsa 270 të tjerë u kapën robër.


Tanket greke në kufirin shqiptar, 1949



        Arsyetimi grek ishte se në tokat shqiptare fshiheshin partizanët që sulmonin qeverinë greke. Në “incidentet” në kufi u vunë në përdorim të gjitha armët. Në sulmin e 25 gushtit forcat greke sulmuan me avion artileri dhe 3 tanke. Sipas komunikatës operative të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, ky ka qenë një nga sulmet më të mirë organizuar nga ushtria greke, por që u arrit të ndalej nga pala jonë dhe ushtria greke u zmbraps në tokën e saj.


Shërbimet sekrete greke, gjyqi i Bozhigradit, 1950



        Përveç incidenteve, shërbimet greke filluan dhe infiltrimin e agjentëve sekretë në territoret shqiptare. Në fshatin Bozhigrad, sot Miras, Korçë u zhvillua gjyqi kundër disa të të ashtuquajturve agjentë, megjithëse ky gjyq u shndërrua në një “shou” popullor, ku askush nuk mund të vërtetonte implikimin e banorëve. U cilësuan si agjentë grekë Qazim Sina, Qani Seskollari dhe Myslim Biskallari, sepse kishin hyrë në tokën tonë dhe zhvilluan aktivitet spiunazhi. Madje ata u akuzuan dhe për një plan për të vrarë kolonelin Petrit Dume.


Krijimi i organizatës antishqiptare “MAVI”



Në linjën e spiunazhit, gjenerali grek, Vasil Mellaj, rekruton një sërë minoritarësh shqiptarë dhe krijon organizatën anti-shqiptare “MAVI” (Fronti për Çlirimin e Vorio Epirit). Sipas ish-oficerit të Sigurimit Bekim Budo, minoritarët Spiridhon Vllahoni, Pandelejmon Kotokoni, Vasil Shahini dhe Jani Diamanti ishin themeluesit e organizatës. Qëllimi ishte riaktivizimi i shërbimeve greke për çështjen e Vorio Epirit në kushtet e një Shqipërie ku sundonte regjimi komunist.


Rrëmbimi i postës në Pogon, 18 shkurt 1950



        Provokacionet dhe sulmet sporadike vazhduan edhe gjatë vitit 1950. Në 18 shkurt një grup ushtarësh grekë në zonën e postës së Sopikut u futën 600 metra në tokën shqiptare dhe i bënë pritë njësitit të shërbimit të postës që shkonte në pikën e vrojtimit. Në këtë incident mbeti i vrarë ushtari Bendo Buzo, ndërsa një ushtar tjetër u zu rob nga grekët. Pas ardhjes së përforcimeve nga repartet shqiptare njësiti grek u largua.


Incidenti në malin e Gramozit, 24 maj 1950



        Provokacioni i 24 majit ishte një nga më agresivët e atyre viteve. Një batalion grek i përforcuar me artileri kërkoi të merrte majën e Çukapecit nga ku mund të kontrollonte territorin e Ersekës. Reparti shqiptar dispononte vetëm 50 forca me armatim të lehtë. Ushtarët grekë u futën deri në 150 metra në territorin tonë. Pas një luftimi disa orësh forcat greke u tërhoqën duke lënë 6 të vrarë dhe 7 të plagosur, ndërkohë që pati humbje dhe në bazën materiale.


Memorandumi i Ministrisë së Jashtme greke, 

7 gusht 1952



        Në arkivat e Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit gjendet një dokument i qeverisë greke, ku parashtrohet ndarja e Shqipërisë. Dokumenti është hartuar në vitin 1952 nga Ministria e Jashtme greke. Plani ishte që, Greqia të merrte “ok” për të rrëzuar regjimin komunist dhe më tej synohej ndarja e Shqipërisë. Pjesa e jugut deri në Shkumbin, sipas “Megali Idesë” (e hedhur nga ministri grek Venizellos që në vitin 1919), i takonte Greqisë, ndërsa veriu Jugosllavisë. Varianti tjetër ishte një protektorat ndërkombëtar mbi Shqipërinë.


Përplasja Tiranë-Athinë për Ligjin e Luftës, 1955



        Shteti shqiptar me anë të kanaleve të ndryshme diplomatike kërkon nga qeveria greke shfuqizimin e Ligjit të Luftës. Kërkesa u bë dhe publikisht në gazetën ”Zëri i Popullit” të atij vitit. Ndërkohë nga qeveria e Athinës përgjigjja ishte se për këtë gjë duhet të vendoste Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë Greke. Një përgjigje që fare mirë mund të merrej si një provokim i hapur. Në këtë kohë masat në kufirin greko-shqiptar u shtuan më shumë sesa zakonisht.


Agjenti “Papastrati”, 1971



        Në vitet 1971, në duart e Shërbimeve Sekrete Shqiptare do të binte një agjent grek që kishte luajtur rolin kryesor në çështjen e Vorio Epirit. Sipas dëshmive të njerëzve të Shërbimit Shqiptar, agjenti me emrin “Papastrati”, i cili ishte një shqiptar me orgjinë greke, ka zbuluar një pjesë të planeve sesi vepronte organizata greke antishqiptare për “Çlirimin” e Vorio Epirit.


Fondi i Ministrisë së Jashtme greke për shqiptarët,

 Athinë 1980



Thirrjet anti-shqiptare nuk kanë qenë sporadike. Shpeshherë mediat greke e kanë demonizuar faktorin shqiptar për çështjen e Epirit. Sekreti i zbulohet vite më parë nga kryeministri grek Kostandin Miçotaqis. Sipas tij, në Ministrinë Jashtme të Greqisë ekziston një fond special që u shpërndahet mediave për të ndryshuar raportimin e lajmeve mbi realitetin shqiptar. Ky fond veç parave shpërndante dhe lajme për mediat në lidhje me synimet e Shqipërisë së Madhe.


Parlamenti grek lë në fuqi Ligjin e Luftës, 1987



        Qeveria e Papandreut kërkon që të nxjerrë jashtë përdorimit Ligjin e Luftës mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë. Por kjo nismë që mund të kish shkrirë akujt mes dy vendeve nuk u pranua nga Parlamenti helen. Presidenti i asaj kohe deklaron se edhe nëse ky ligj abrogohet nga Parlamenti, Presidenti nuk ka asnjë ndikim mbi të pasi ai është dekretuar nga mbreti dhe Presidenti i Republikës është një autoritet shumë i ndryshëm nga ai i mbretit.


Ramiz Alia, 1991



        Një intervistë e Presidentit të asaj kohe, Ramiz Alia, u bë shkak i një serie deklaratash dhe notash protestash mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë. Një grup gazetarësh grekë pyetën Presidentin shqiptar në lidhje me çështjen e pakicave kombëtare, kryesisht për ato greke në jug të vendit. Alia u kujtoi gazetarëve se ka dhe pakica shqiptare në Janinë dhe Çamëri, të drejta e të cilave nuk janë zbatuar dhe nga një shtet demokratik si Greqia. Ministria e Jashtme greke e cilësoi këtë si një provokacion.


Incidenti me priftin grek, Tiranë, 28 qershor 1993



        Në vitet pas diktaturës ky mbahet mend dhe si fillimi i incidenteve të rënda me Greqinë. Prifti grek Kristostomu Maidonis u shpall persona “non grata” dhe u dëbua nga Shqipëria. Sipas autoriteteve shqiptare, shkak ishte propaganda antikombëtare që bëri ky prift në Gjirokastër, duke shpërndarë në kishat ortodokse shqiptare harta të Vorio-Epirit, ku Jugu i Republikës së Shqipërisë paraqitej si Greqi. Athina reagoi ashpër duke akuzuar direkt Presidentin Berisha për këtë incident.


Plani i Miçotaqisit, Athinë, 14 korrik 1993



        Kryeministri grek, Kostandin Miçotaqis, paraqet një plan për jugun e Shqipërisë të përbërë nga 6 pika. Plani ishte hartuar nga këshilltari i tij, Nikolas Gejxh. Në dokument kërkohej që Shqipëria të përmbushte të drejtat e grekëve etnikë me banim në Shqipëri, të pranonte rikthimin pa kushte të priftit, të hapte shkolla greke në Shqipëri edhe jo vetëm në zonën minoritare, të regjistronte popullsinë si Epiri, të merrte të njëjtin status që do të merrte Kosova.


Projektkushtetuta, Tiranë 1994



        Një nen i Projektkushtetutës së propozuar në vitin 1994 u bë shkak që marrëdhëniet mes Tiranës dhe Athinës të ftoheshin më tepër. Projektkushtetuta përjashtonte mundësinë e zgjedhjes në krye të kishës shqiptare të një peshkopi, i cili nuk kishte nënshtetësinë shqiptare. Kjo gjë nuk u pëlqye nga kisha greke që kishte emëruar në Shqipëri kryepeshkopin Anastas Janullatos, i cili nuk kishte nënshtetësinë shqiptare. Kjo bëri që Tirana të merrte shumë kritika nga fqinjët.


Masakra e Peshkëpisë, Gjirokastër, 10 prill 1994



        Më 10 prill, në orën 02:40 një komando greke prej 8 personash me uniforma të ushtrisë greke hynë në territorin shqiptar, në afërsi të fshatit Peshkëpi pranë një reparti ushtarak. Komandoja vret në befasi ushtarin Arsen Gjini, kapitenin Fatmir Shehu dhe plagos tre shqiptarë. “Këto i keni për Vorio Epirin”, kanë thirrur ndërsa gjuanin. Gazeta “Elefterotipia” publikon lajmin se vrasja është marrë përsipër nga grupi terrorist “MAVI” (Fronti për Çlirimin e Epirit”. Po ashtu gazeta shkruan se ky grup financohet nga Nikolas Gejxh.


Greqia bllokon 35 milionë eku, qershor 1994



        Maskara e 10 prillit solli dhe reagimin e shtetit shqiptar. Me anë të një note proteste, qeveria kërkoi gjetjen e autorëve. Ndërkohë u bënë akuza dhe ndaj zyrtarëve të shtetit grek. Por përgjigjja e Athinës këtë herë ishte më pak diplomatike. Ajo ndërpreu dhënien e fondit prej 35 milionë eku që Bashkimi Evropian i kish akorduar për Shqipërinë. Ky ishte një rast tjetër ku incidentet pasoheshin nga kriza dhe incidente të tjerë.


Berisha dhe incidenti i Bostonit, 17 shtator 1994



        Vizita e parë e Presidentit Berisha në SHBA u pasua me një incident për çështjen e Vorio Epirit. Rektori i Universitetit të Bostonit i ofroi Berishës një medalje në shenjë mirënjohjeje, por me kusht që të mbante një fjalim, ku të premtonte hapjen e shkollave për minoritetin grek. Berisha nuk pranoi dhe rektori i universitetit nuk i jep dhuratën në shenje proteste për diskriminimin që i bëhej minoritetit grek në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Greqia e shfrytëzoi këtë gjë në raportet e saj për Shqipërinë.


Berisha-Gejxh, Boston, 19 shtator 1994



        Edhe këtë herë incidenti mes Presidentit Berisha dhe një prej ideatorëve të lëvizjes së Vorio Epirit u zhvillua në SHBA. Berisha dhe Gejxh ndodheshin në një pritje zyrtare, ku pas fjalës së Berishës, Gejxh hodhi poshtë të gjitha arritjet demokratike që përmendi Presidenti. Gejxh nuk harroi të përmendë dhe respektimin e të drejtave të minoritetit. Por Presidenti ngrihet sërish dhe flet për numrin e studentëve minoritarë dhe shkollat që janë hapur nga qeveria.


Arrestimi i të pestëve, shtator 1994



        Arrestimi i pesë krerëve të njohur të organizatës minoritare “Omonia” acaroi më tepër marrëdhëniet greko-shqiptare. Akuza që u ngrit ndaj tyre ishte për spiunazh në favor të Greqisë. Për këtë çështje ndërhyri dhe Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit, ku kritikoi ashpër qëndrimin e Shqipërisë ndaj çështjes minoritare. Gjyqi që u bë ndaj tyre bëri që marrëdhëniet mes Greqisë, Kishës Ortodokse dhe Shqipërisë të njihnin dhe periudhat më të acarta. Pas shumë presionesh të ndërkombëtarëve, Gjykata Kushtetuese i liroi ata në vitin 1995.


Anulimi i Trojkës Evropiane, Athinë, dhjetor 1994



        Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit nuk kish arritur ta bindte qeverinë shqiptare për lirimin e pesë të akuzuarave për spiunazh. Atëherë Këshilli i Evropës vendosi të caktojë një grup pune për të shmangur përkeqësimin e situatës mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë. Pas takimit me palën greke në Athinë, shteti helen nuk lejoi që Evropa të hynte në bisedime me palën shqiptare për këtë çështje.


Operacionet fshesa, 1995



        Pas viteve 1990, në Greqi emigruan rreth 400 mijë emigrantë ku pjesa më e madhe është pa leje qëndrimi. Marrëdhëniet mes Tiranës dhe Athinës zyrtare kanë bërë që mëritë diplomatike zbrazen te këta mijëra qytetarë shqiptare. Operacionet fshesa janë arrestime në masë të policisë greke disa herë në dhjetëra mijëra dhe kthimi i tyre në Shqipëri. Në vitet ‘94-‘95 pati rreth 4 operacione të tilla ku shqiptarët trajtoheshin në kushte çnjerëzore.


Vrasja e tre ushtarëve grekë, 1995



        Një post kufitare grek ndalon në maj të vitit ‘95 një grup shqiptarësh që kalonin kufirin, mes tyre dhe një çift nga qyteti i Shkodrës. Ushtarët grekë përdhunojnë në grup para syve të shqiptarit, gruan e tij dhe tallen me të. Tre ditë më pas, i riu shkodran shkon te posta i armatosur dhe vret tre prej ushtarëve. Mediat greke e pasqyruan aktin e shkodranit si terrorist, ndërkohë që dy ditë më pas policia arrestoi rreth 8 mijë shqiptarë dhe i nisi drejt kufirit të Kakavijës.


Deklarata Panhelenike, SHBA, qershor 1995



        Kongresi i 29-të i Organizatës Panhelenike të Shteteve të Bashkuara, Kanadasë dhe Australisë i kushtoi një rëndësi të veçantë çështjes së Vorio Epirit. Në deklaratën e këtij kongresi organizata shprehej se, “qeveria shqiptare duhet të ndalonte diferencimin që kish filluar në dëm të shtetasve grekë autoktonë”. Gjithashtu deklarata i kërkonte SHBA-së të ndërhynin për të zgjidhur situatën me Shqipërinë.


Gejxh, “non grata” në Shqipëri, 1995



        Publicisti greko-amerikan Nicolas Gejxh, i njohur si një mbështetës i çështjes së Vorio Epirit, kërkon të hyjë në Shqipëri së bashku me një deputet amerikan, Tom Lantosh. Pas kërkesës që i bënë Ministrisë Jashtme, kjo e fundit kthen përgjigje se Gejxh është person “non grata” në vendin tonë. Ai ishte një nga të dyshuarit për organizimin e masakrës së Peshkëpisë. Ministria i bëri të ditur se në rast se do të hynte në kufi, ai do të arrestohej.


Deklarata e zyrtarit grek, gazeta “To Paron”, Athinë, 

27 shtator 1995



        Një nga gazetat më të mëdha greke, në një artikull të saj citon një zyrtar të lartë grek për çështjen e Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri. Sipas zyrtarit, “Kryepeshkopi Janullatoas duhet të qëndrojë në Shqipëri, pasi homogjenet e Shqipërisë kanë më shumë nevojë për të, si i vetmi mbrojtës i tyre dhe i pazëvendësueshëm për kishën shqiptare. Nëse ai qëndron me gjithë sulmet që shteti shqiptar u bën minoritarëve ata do të jenë të sigurt”.


Ngritja e flamurit në Himarë, 23 shkurt 1997



        Kur ende shteti nuk kish rënë gjatë 1997, në Himarë edhe pse një zonë jo shumë e dëmtuar nga fenomeni i fajdeve persona të panjohur ngritën në qendër të qytetit flamurin grek. Sipas raporteve të policisë së asaj kohe, flamuri ishte ngritur nga persona të paidentifikuar. Ndërkohë që shteti grek e shoqatat e minoritarëve deklaruan se nuk kishin asnjë lidhej më këtë akt, por ai është ngritur nga banorët e zonës.


Zgjedhjet parlamentare 1996



        Faktori ndërkombëtar nuk i cilësoi si të rregullta zgjedhjet e vitit 1996. Presidenti Berisha akuzoi publikisht për këtë çështje në forumin ndërkombëtar ekonomik të “Crans Montanës”, faktorin grek. Ai përmendi emrin e Gejxh dhe të tjerë, duke i akuzuar si destabilizues të rajonit. Ministria greke protestoi duke i kujtuar sërish Berishës çështjen e 5 të burgosurve minoritarë.


Trakte antishqiptare në Jug, 1997



        Në ditët kur shteti nuk ekzistonte më në Jug, për ditë e ditë me radhë avionë civilë të ardhur nga Greqia hidhnin trakte mbi qytetet e Jugut me përmbajtje antishqiptare. “Vorio Epiri është grek”. “Grekët e Shqipërisë të bashkohen me Greqinë”. Shteti grek i asaj kohe u shpreh se nuk kishte asnjë lidhje me organizata të tilla dhe shërbimet inteligjente nuk kanë pasur asnjë mision të tillë.


Zv.ministri grek në Shqipëri, 17 mars 1997



        Në protokollin e çdo shteti, një anëtar kabineti duhet të lajmërojë ardhjen e tij në një shtet tjetër zyrtarisht. Por kjo nuk ndodhi me zëvendësministrin e Jashtëm grek, Janis Kranidiotis. Duke thyer rregullat diplomatike, zyrtari grek kaloi kufirin dhe hyri në Shqipëri, ku u takua me Komitetet e Shpëtimit në Gjirokastër. Qeveria greke nuk dha asnjë shpjegim për këtë ngjarje, ndërkohë vetë zëvendësministri humbi jetën në një incident ajror pak muaj më pas.


Thirrjet anti-shqiptare, gazeta "Stohos", 05 mars 1997



        Sipas gazetës greke, "Stohos", “oficerë vorioepirotë” drejtojnë kryengritësit e Kiço Mustaqit, ish-ministër i Mbrojtjes. Shpallet autonomia, në Himarë e Tepelenë ngrihet flamuri grek. Shtabi i andartëve të Epirit bën thirrje: “Tani autonomi, mos na tradhtoni prapë. Treqind të rinj nisen nga Athina për në Sarandë, gati ushtria jonë të ndërhyjë. Oficerët tanë vorioepirotë, dikur nën armë në ushtrinë shqiptare tani po e marrin situatën në dorë”.


Flamuri i Vorio Epirit, televizioni "Mega", 5 mars 1997



        Gazetarët grekë jepnin pamje në televizionet më të ndjekura, ku grupe të armatosura në Jug, sipas tyre, ngritën për herë të parë flamurin e Vorio Epirit. “Kriza aktuale në Shqipëri është përqendruar në Jug, ku popullsia është greqishtfolëse. Ata kërkojnë ndarjen e pjesës se Jugut nga pjesa tjetër e vendit, duke filluar nga Tepelena dhe duke shpallur kështu edhe autonominë e Jugut të Shqipërisë”.


Organizata greke, “Të mbrojmë trojet tona”, mars 1997



        Në mars të 1997-s, një nga organizatat greke për çlirimin e Vorio Epirit bënë thirrje publike për marshimin drejt Shqipërisë. “Situata e vështirë në të cilën ndodhet Epiri i Veriut, iu bën thirrje të gjithë epirotëve të Veriut të kthehen në "vatrat" e tyre për të mbrojtur pronat e vendin e tyre. Në këtë moment të vështirë vetë epirotët duhet të marrin përgjegjësinë e fatin në duart e tyre”.


Faktori grek, “Corriere della Sera” Romë, 12 mars 1997



        Për opinionin italian, ajo që po ndodhte në Shqipëri në 1997-n kishte lidhje me çështjen e Vorio Epirit. Gazeta “Corriere Della Sera” shkruan se, trazirat në Shqipëri janë koordinuar nga avokati i njohur grek, Aleksandros Lykourezos. Sipas gazetës, përfshirja e këtij personi në Shqipëri mund të shkaktonte rreziqe të paparashikuara për vendin. Kjo pasi gazeta ishte e informuar se avokati ishte një nga udhëheqësit e Lëvizjes për Çlirimin e Vorio Epirit.


Incidenti në Vidohovë, 11 gusht 1997



        Edhe pas 48 vitesh në kufirin e Vidohovës janë regjistruar incidente të tjera mes ushtrisë shqiptare dhe asaj greke. Më 11 gusht, dy ushtarë grekë kalojnë kufirin hyjnë në thellësi të tokës shqiptare, ku në këtë zonë vranë shtetasin civil Agim Xhihani. Pala shqiptare protestoi duke i çuar një notë proteste ministrisë greke. U ngrit një grup i përbashkët për të nxjerrë shkaqet e incidentit, por deri më sot askush nuk ka nxjerrë shkaqet që çuan ushtarët grekë në vrasjen e një civili të pafajshëm, për më tepër në tokën shqiptare.


Tentativë rrëmbimi në kufirin grek, 25 gusht 1997



        Pas ngjarjeve të marsit 1997, në kufi forcat greke shtojnë patrullat e shërbimit për të ndaluar kalimin armëve dhe trafiqeve të drogës që vinin nga Shqipëria. Por pati dhe raste kur ushtarët grekë vranë dhe sulmuan të pafajshëm. Kështu, më 25 gusht ‘97, tre ushtarë grekë hynë në territorin shqiptar dhe tentuan të rrëmbenin një vajzë në pikën kufitare të Gurit në Tresenik. Vetëm ndërhyrja e banorëve arriti të eliminojë rrëmbimin, ndërkohë që në një përplasje me banorët e armatosur ngeli i plagosur shtetasi shqiptar Rezart Medolli.


Pengmarrja e autobusit, 28 maj 1999



        Rrëmbimi i një autobusi nga një shqiptar u kthye në një incident diplomatik mes dy vendeve. Flamur Plisi, 25 vjeç, zgjodhi rrëmbimin e 8 personave në autobusin e linjës Tiranë-Athinë për të protestuar ndaj indiferencës së shtetit Shqiptar dhe trajtimit të shtetit grek për emigrantët. Plisi kërkonte dënimin e një polici grek i cili nuk i kishte dhënë para për punën që i kish bërë. Plisi u vra nga policia shqiptare në dalje të Elbasanit dhe aksidentalisht policia vrau dhe një peng grek në autobus.


Pengmarrja e Aleksandër Nanas, 15 korrik 1999



        Aleksandër Nana ishte shqiptari i dytë që kreu pengmarrje në shenjë proteste ndaj shtetit grek vetëm 5 javë pas tentativës së Flamur Plisit. Nana rrëmbeu një autobus në Selanik me 40 persona dhe kërkoi një shumë të majme parash. Ai pretendonte se policia greke i kishte grisur dokumentet pa të drejtë dhe ai nuk mund të merrte më paratë në një bankë të Athinës. Por ndryshe nga Pisli, ai u qëllua nga një snajper grek pak pasi i kishin dorëzuar paratë.


Hakmarrje greke me pengmarrje, 16 korrik 1999



        Në shenjë proteste ndaj pengmarrjeve të përsëritura të shqiptarëve vendos të reagojë dhe nacionalizmi grek. Greku Andres Kalyvas, nga Patra, hyn i armatosur në një autobus me shqiptarë dhe merr peng 38 pasagjerët. Pas disa orë bisedimesh, ai vendos të lëshojë pjesën më të madhe të pengjeve dhe mban aty vetëm shoferin e fatorinon, si dhe një emigrant. Disa orë më vonë ai dorëzohet dhe pohon në rajonin e policisë se kishte kryer këtë veprim në shenjë hakmarrjeje, pas pengmarrjes së grekëve.


Policia greke qëllon në territorin shqiptar, 6 korrik 2001



        Një skaf i policisë greke diktoi dhe qëllon me armë një skaf shqiptar që lëvizte në ujërat territoriale shqiptare. Pas goditjeve të para përgjigjen me zjarr dhe drejtuesit e skafit shqiptar. Më pas në minibetejën ujore është bashkuar dhe roja territoriale shqiptare, ku për 10 minuta është zhvilluar një betejë e vërtetë. Zyrtarët grekë deklaruan se, “ishte thjesht një stërvitje nate e rojeve tona”.


Zgjedhjet në Himarë, Tetor 2000



        Një nga incidentet ku kanë marrë pjesë ligjvënësit grekë është dhe ai i zgjedhjeve parlamentare në tetor të vitit 2000 në Himarë. Deputetët kanë ushtruar presion propagandistik mbi votuesit, kanë hyrë nëpër qendra votimi, kanë organizuar protesta përballë kamerave të televizionit grek te ardhura enkas në ditën e votimit, kanë premtuar viza në këmbim të votave për kandidatin e PBDNJ-së. Shteti shqiptar reagoi duke miratuar një rezolutë për këto shkelje kushtetuese.


Vrasja e Gentian Çelnikut, Athinë 2002



        I riu shqiptar Gentian Çelniku ka qenë duke pirë një kafe në një nga baret e Athinës pas një ditë të lodhshme pune. Por kontrolli i një skuadre të policisë greke ka bërë që për Çelnikun kjo të ishte dhe dita e fundit e jetës. Oficeri i policisë greke, Joanis Rizopolos, nuk ka hezituat ta qëllojë me pistoletë Çelnikun duke i shkaktuar atij vdekjen e menjëhershme. Çudia ka qenë se vetë vrasësi më pas ka marrë pjesë në këqyrjen e vendngjarjes dhe më vonë është liruar nga gjykata greke.


Racizmi me fëmijët shqiptarë, 25 tetor 2003



        Odise Cenaj, 18 vjeç nga Shkodra, u pengua me forcë që t’i printe parakalimit të gjimnazistëve me flamurin grek në një ceremoni zyrtare. Sipas rregullores së arsimin grek në ceremonitë zyrtare flamurin helen duhet ta mbajë nxënësi i dalluar i shkollës. Dhe Odiseja ishte vërtet më i dalluari, por nuk ishte grek. Ky incident bëri që në Greqi të nisin debatet mes rrymave nacionaliste dhe atyre të moderuara, por në Shqipëri përveç një keqardhje nuk pati asnjë reagim nga shteti shqiptar.


Vrasja për një fjalë, Aleksandër Lufo, Athinë 2003



        Aleksandri është viktima e radhës ndër emigrantët tanë në Greqi, ku gjykatat greke kanë liruar thuajse të gjithë personat që kanë vrarë shtetas shqiptarë. 20-vjeçari është qëlluar disa herë me thikë nga një shtetasi grek, pasi ky i fundit mendonte se emigranti i kishte vjedhur një aparat radioje. Sipas policisë greke, “49-vjeçari grek, bari dhensh, e ka qëlluar shqiptarin sepse ky e ka ofenduar”.


Vullnet Bytyçi, vrasje në kufi, 23 shtator 2003



        Është një nga emigrantët e shumtë të vrarë në kufirin greko-shqiptar. I riu Vullnet Bytyçi u ndalua nga një skuadër e ushtrisë greke gjatë kalimit të kufirit. Në rrethana të paqarta një nga ushtarët ka nxjerrë pistoletën dhe e qëlloi me një plumb në kokë duke i shkaktuar vdekjen e menjëhershme. Qeveria shqiptare protestoi në ambasadën greke duke kërkuar ndëshkimin e vrasësit. E vetmja masë që mori pala greke ishte largimi nga shërbimi i ushtarakut helen që bëri vrasjen.


Papandreu për Himarën, Athinë 2003



        Zgjedhjet në Shqipëri kanë ngritur gjithmonë temperaturën e marrëdhënieve greko-shqiptare. Në vitin 2003, në Himarë do të shënoheshin jo pak incidente mes simpatizantëve të PBDNJ-së dhe partive të tjera. Kryeministri grek, Georgios Papandereu, deklaroi për incidentet në Himarë se, “Himara është një pakicë solide greke dhe duhet të konsiderohet si e tillë”. Kjo deklaratë e kreut të qeverisë shkaktoi jo pak reagime në Tiranë, kur ende në Himarë dëgjoheshin thirrjet antishqiptare.


Gramoz Palushi, Greqi, 5 shtator 2004



        Fitorja e kombëtares shqiptare ndaj asaj greke në futboll është kthyer në një tragjedi mbrëmjen e 5 shtatorit 2004. Shqiptari Gramoz Palushi u vra me thikë nga greku Panajotis Kladhis vetëm për arsyen se Palushi po festonte me flamurin. Palushi vdiq nga plaga e marrë nga goditja me thikë. Në po të njëjtën ditë, në Athinë pati një seri incidentesh mes shqiptarëve dhe grekëve të cilët kërkonin të festonin fitoren në sheshin “Omonia”.


Luan Bërdëllima, vritet nga policia greke, 20 gusht 2004



        36-vjeçari nga Gramshi, i cili jetonte familjarisht në Athinë, u qëllua për vdekje nga një polic special. Në lokalin ku viktima shikonte ndeshjen hyri policia dhe duke i sharë dhe ofenduar kërkon t’u bënte kontroll shqiptarëve. 36-vjeçari protestoi duke treguar dokumentet e rregullta dhe i kërkoi policit grek të mos e ofendonte. Por polici grek nxori pistoletën dhe e qëlloi me një plumb në kohë duke i shkaktuar vdekjen e menjëhershme. Përveç qëndrimit të opinionit publik në Tiranë, në Greqi nuk pati asnjë reagim.


Vrasje për këngë shqiptare, 16 mars 2005



        Ilir Frroku, 26 vjeç, u vra me thikë në një lokal të Athinës nga një grek vetëm sepse po këndonte këngë shqiptare. Sipas dëshmitarëve dhe shokëve të Ilirit vrasja është bërë nga badigardët e lokalit të cilët i kanë qëlluar shqiptarët që po festonin. Ndërkohë që policia greke serviri një tjetër motiv të vrasjes. Sipas saj shqiptarët kanë tentuar të vjedhin një motorr që ishte parkuar afër lokalit dhe personi që e goditi Frrokun ka qenë një turk.


Papulias anulon vizitën, Sarandë, 1 nëntor 2005



        Dy vite më parë, incidentet diplomatike mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë shënuan nivelin më të lartë protokollar. Presidenti i Greqisë, Karolos Papulias, do të takohej me homologun shqiptar Alfred Moisiu, në Sarandë. Papulias kërkoi që më parë të shkonte në konsullatën e Gjirokastrës, por në hyrje të saj protestues të Shoqatës Çamëria kishin vendosur parulla dhe thërrisnin për të drejtat e tyre. Papulias e interpretoi këtë si një provokim dhe anuloi takimin me Moisiun në Sarandë.


Vrasja e Edison Jahaj, Kretë, 1 janar 2006



Mbajtja e një bluze me flamurin shqiptar e një djaloshi nga Tepelena, në një bar ka qenë shkaku i një sherri mes shqiptarëve dhe grekëve në mbrëmjen e 31 dhjetorit në fshatin Rrethimo të Kretës. Por sedra e grekëve duket se ishte fyer keq, ndaj katër orë më vonë 7 prej tyre hynë me forcë në shtëpinë e njërit prej shqiptarëve dhe e vrasin. Edison Jahaj, 17-vjeçari nga fshati Levan i Tepelenës u vra me 17 thika nga një grup grekësh. Autoritet helene e cilësuan si një vrasje raciste, ndërkohë në Tiranë, Parlamenti Rinor organizoi një seri protestash.


Shkolla greke në Himarë, 20 shkurt 2006



        Hapja e shkollës së parë greke “Omiros” në Himarë ka sjellë jo pak debate mes politikanëve shqiptarë dhe përfaqësuesve të PBDNJ-së. Përurimi i shkollës u bë nga zëvendësministri grek i Arsimit dhe ai vendas, por qeveria shqiptare nuk kishte dhënë ende lejen për ndërtimin dhe hapjen e saj. Më shumë se një incident ishte një keqkoordinim i punës së qeverisë. Pasi vetëm në muajin maj dha lejen për ndërtimin e saj, ndërkohë që hapja u bë në muajin shkurt. Por kjo nuk i pengoi politikanët të akuzonin vendin fqinj dhe anasjelltas.


“Zhvarrimet në Kosinë”, Përmet, 5 qershor 2006



        Zhvarrimet në Kosinë shkaktojnë incident diplomatik mes vendeve.
Prifti ortodoks Vasili Thomollari kish marrë përsipër mbledhjen e eshtrave të ushtarëve grekë të rënë gjatë luftës. Por zhvarrimet ishin bërë dhe në varreza shqiptarësh dhe fshatra ku ushtritë greke nuk kishin kaluar kurrë. Policia shqiptare ndërhyri për të verifikuar eshtrat në kishën e fshatit Kosinë të Përmetit. Ndërkohë konsulli grek nuk lejoi që policia të hyjë në një objekt kulti. Ndërkohë prifti grek refuzoi të paraqitej në prokurori.


Kryebashkiaku falënderon greqisht, 25 shkurt 2007



        Lojtarëve shqiptarë në Greqi, një fjalë e thënë në gjuhën amtare mund t’u kushtojë karrierën. Ndërsa në Shqipëri askush nuk ndalohet ta fshehë identitetin, madje edhe kur është një zyrtar i lartë shtetëror dhe me ligj i duhet të komunikojë në gjuhën zyrtare. I sapo zgjedhur kryetar i Bashkisë së Himarës, Vasil Bollano preferoi t’i falënderojë qytetarët e Himarës në gjuhën greke, edhe pse ata që e votuan ishin shqiptarë, duke shënuar në këtë mënyrë një incident.


Viedoja greke, 4 mars 2007



        Një marsh urrejtjeje i kënduar nga ushtarët grek gjatë stërvitjes ka acaruar marrëdhëniet mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë. Kjo video u publikua në internet, ndërkohë që teksti i këngës është botuar nga gazetat greke dhe shqiptare. “I shikoni ata, janë shqiptarë. Me zorrët e tyre do të bëjmë lidhëse këpucësh”, ky ishte teksti i këngës raciste që shkaktoi reagime në disa qytete të vendit. Ndërkohë që Ministria e Mbrojtjes i kërkoi Athinës të dënonte skandalin, gjë që u bë nga zëvendësministri i Jashtëm grek.


Dhuna mbi familjen e Alban Bushit, 5 mars 2007



Goli i futbollistit Shqiptar Alban Bushi ndaj skuadrës Iraklis u ka kushtuar shumë shtrenjtë familjarëve të tij. Në ndeshjen Iraklis-Apollon Kallamaria, pas golit të Bushit, tifozët e Iraklisit kanë ushtruar dhunë mbi familjarët të cilët shihnin ndeshjen në stadium. Prindërit dhe bashkëshortja e futbollistit shqiptar janë goditur me grushte dhe shkelma për disa minuta. Familja e Bushit është detyruar të largohet me autobusin e skuadrës pasi forcat e rendit nuk mund të ndalonin turmën.



  Në 11-03-2007 Tirana Observer

 Përgatitën: Dorina Topollaj, Qamil Xhani

----------


## biligoa

Çështja e pazgjidhur çame



ÇAMËRIA ËSHTË TOKË SHQIPTARE E PATJETËRSUESHME


http://pashtriku.org/



· Çamët janë një popullsi vitale me kohezionin e tyre historik dhe shpirtëror, edhe, sido që të bëhet, nga politika e shtetit ballkano-grek, çamët kurrë nuk do të gjunjëzohen, sepse kombi shqiptar nuk është gjunjëzuar kurrë. Edhe çamët që i përkasin besimit ortodoks që jetojnë në Greqi, përball represionit shtetëror, brenda në familjet e tyre flasin gjuhën shqipe edhe nuk kanë për ta harruar kurrë gjuhën e tyre amtare. Sepse aq sa mund të mbaroj uji i detit, po aq mund të shuhet gjuha jonë shqipe. Çdo gjë që mund të bëjë sot politika ballkano-greke, kundra këtyre zhvillimeve, do të ngelet një tentativë mjerane.

----------


## biligoa

Shkruan:Prof. Arben LLALLA

Tetovë, 12.05.2007

        Nga raca shqiptare kanë dalë burra që kanë udhëhequr Turqinë, Egjiptin, Italinë, Rumaninë, kanë qenë Papë edhe shumë Kryetar dhe kryeministra të Greqisë kanë qenë me origjinë shqiptare. Nga 100 heronj të Kryengritjes greke të 1821, 90 prej tyre janë shqiptar që sot njihen me emrin Arvanitasit. Greqia disa herë është udhëhequr nga mbretërit edhe disa herë ka pasur Kryetar Republike duke humbur drejtimin nga mbretërit. Nga studimet e mia shumë vjeçare kam nxjerrë biografitë e disa nga Kryetarët e shtetit grek që lindën nga raca shqiptare. Kështu, kryetari i parë i Greqisë më 1828 deri më 1831 ishte Joani Kapodistria, më tej kemi më 1924-1926 admiralin Pavlos Kunduriotin, më 1926 gjeneralin Teodor Pangallos, më 1926-1929 kemi përsëri admiralin Pavlos Kunduriotin, 1929-1935 kemi Aleksandro Zaimin, 1971 Jorgo Papadhopulos, edhe sot çamin Karolos Papuliasin. Pra, nga dymbëdhjetë Kryetarë që kanë udhëhequr Republikën Greke nga 1828 e deri më sot 2007, shtatë prej tyre rrjedhin nga familje shqiptare.

Sot do të shkruajmë për atë burrë që u zgjodh Kryetar i Parë i Greqisë së Pavarur më 1827 Joani Kapodistira i cili lindi në qytetin e Gjirokastrës në vitin 1776. Por disa historianë grekë mëndje ngushtë kanë falcifikuar biografinë e Kapodistrisë që ishte shqiptar duke u munduar të fshehin historinë e vërtetë, por edhe këtë herë ata nuk ia arritën qëllimit dashakeqës sepse në Greqi ka edhe nga ata studiues që e pranojnë të vërtetën sado që e hidhur të jetë për kombin grek. 

Origjina shqiptare e Kontit Jani KAPODISTRIA (1776-1831)

        Joani Kapodistria lindi në një familje gjirokastrite. Familja e tij për ti shpëtuar ndjekjeve të turqve u vendos në ishullin e Korfuzit. Këtë na e dëshmojnë shumë dokumenta të historianëve grek dhe shqiptar. Historiani grek Panajot Arvantinoit në enciklopedinë greke vëllimi i pestë, fq. 402 shkruan se Joani Kapodistria Kryetari i parë i Greqisë ishte nga lagjia Manalat e qytetit të Gjirokastër.

Edhe historiani tjetër grek Trifon Evangjelidhi në librin e tij “Historia e Joani Kapodistrias, qeveritar i Greqisë 1828-1831”. Shkruan: Kur u inagurua në ishullin e Korfuzit monumenti i Joani Kapodistrias më 12 prill 1887, gazetarët grek në Athinë shkruanin në shtypin e kohës se: Joani Kapodisrias e ka origjinën nga Gjirokastra e Epirit. Ndër ta gazetarët Vasil Zoto, Teodor Bovo dhe Athanas Petrilli në gazetën “NEA EFHMERIDHA”(GAZETA E RE) të datave 10 dhe 12 maj 1887 deklaronin se Joani Kapodistria ishte nga Gjirokastra.

Prof. i madh Eqerem Çabej tregon se babai i Joani Kapodistrisë quhej Andon Gjika i cili ndiqej nga turqit për arsye se bashkë me vëllanë e tij më të vogël kishte qenë pjesëmarrës në kryengritjen e Himarës. Ata për ti shpëtuar ndjekjeve të turqve u larguan për në ishullin e Korfuzit. Me vete Andon Gjika mori edhe dy djem e tij Vironin dhe Jonain (sot e kësaj dite në rrethin e Gjirokastër fëmijët pagëzohen me emrin Viron, një liqen midis Gjirokastër dhe fshatit Mashkullorë quhet Viroi). Ndërsa xhaxhai i Joaniti, Gjin Gjika mbeti në Gjirokastër dhe u kthye në fenë myslimane me emrin Ahmet dhe titull BEJ. Andon Gjikës i lindën edhe dy djem të tjerë kur u vendos në Korfuz të quajtur Agustini dhe Grigori.

Profesor Drenika nga fshati Vunoi shkruan se: Joani Kapodistria ka lidhje gjaku edhe me Elena Gjikën e njohur edhe me emrin Dora D’Istria. Vërehet se prapashtesa e Kapodistrisë ISTRIA është edhe mbiemri i Dora D’ISTRIA.

Po kështu, studiuesi juristi Mexhit Kokalari në librin “Epiri, Kryeqendra e qytetrimit antik në Evropës”, sjellë dëshmi se Joani Kapodistria ishte nga lagjia Manalat. Shtëpia e familjes së Joani Kapodistrisë është shpallur nga Instituti i Monumenteve të Kulturës të Tiranës Monument Kulture dhe ruhet nga shteti.

Në të vërtetë Joani Kapodistria quhej Gjon Gjika por, pasi në fëmijëri e birësoi familja e Viktor Kapodistrisë ai u quajt dhe u njoh Konti Joani Kapodistria i cili u diplomua në mjekësi dhe drejtësi në Padova të Italisë. Familja e Viktor Kapodistrisë ishte vetë me origjinë shqiptare. Mbas vdekjes së Skënderbeut disa kontë si Brati, Dukainët, Brunet, Boriçi etj., emigruan në qytetin e Venedikut të Kapodistrias të Istrisë. Viktor Kapodistria në të vërtetë quhej Viktor Viktori, por pas një grindje me kontin Verzi e ndryshoi mbiemrin në Kapodistria në kujtim të vendlindjes së tij.

Karriera diplomatike dhe politike

 Arsimin fillor dhe atë të mesëm mbaroi në ishullin e Korfuzit dhe më tej shkoi në Padova të Italisë ku u diplomua në degët e mjekësisë dhe të drejtësisë Joani Kapodistria u emëruar në vitin 1799 drejtor i spitalit ushtarak të ushtrisë ruse pasi këta të fundit e kishin pushtuar ishullin në shkurtë të po atij viti. Këtu i ka fillimit edhe karriera e Janit në diplomacinë ruse. Në vitin 1800 ai emërohet ministër i Republikës së Shtatishujve të Jonit. Në vitin 1807 Jani Kapodistria emërohet nga cari i Rusisë Aleksandri I këshilltar në armatën ruse në Moldavi. Më tej pasi njihet nga afër me carin rus e zgjedh përfaqësues i diplomacisë ruse në Rumani. Pas sukseseve diplomatike nëpër sallonet e Europës ai emërohet ministër i jashtëm i Rusisë për Europën Jugore. Nga viti 1822 deri sa u zgjodh Kryetar i Greqisë më 1827 Kapodistria qëndroi në Zvicër duke bërë propagandë në sallonet e diplomacisë evropiane në favor të pavarësisë të Greqisë.

Në maj të vitit 1827 kryengritësit e revolucionit të 1821 miratuan një Kushtetutë e cila zgjodhi Kryetari të Greqisë Jani Kapodistrinë I cili detyrën e mori zyrtarisht në janar të 1828. Duhet thënë se pëlqimin për zgjedhjen e Joani Kapodistrisë si Kryetar i Greqisë e dhanë tre udhëheqësit e ushtrisë që ishin edhe këta shqiptar Teodor Kollokotroni, Gjeorgjoi Karaiskaqi dhe Gjeorgjio Kundurioti.

Joani ishte mjeshtër i artit të diplomacisë, por duke qenë njeri i formuar në traditat e autokracisë ruse, nuk gëzonte simpatinë e Asamblesë të Përgjithshme të Greqisë së re që po lindte. Kryetari i sapo zgjedhur Kapodistria synonte të realizonte dy projekte, njëra ishte të krijonte bazat e një strukture shtetërore në një vend të rrënuar nga vite luftimesh të ashpra kundra turqve por edhe të një lufte klanesh të brendshme. Dhe e dyta të siguronte kufij sa më të favorshëm që të ishte e mundur për Greqinë e re. Por u ndesh me problemet e mëdha gjatë tre vjet e gjysmë që ai udhëhoqi Greqinë e vogël në ato vite të siguruar nga Britania e madhe, Rusia dhe Franca. Ajo fillonte në Artë dhe mbaronte në Volos. Joani Kapodistria punoi për të formuar ushtrinë kombëtare, zhvillimin e administratës dhe arsimit. Gjithashtu ai u përpoq që të caktonte pronarët e rinj të tokave dhe pronave të lira pas largimit të pronarëve turq, por ky projekt ndeshi në kundërshtimin e komandantëve ushtarak dhe të të pasurve të Peloponezit të cilët ishin të vendosur për të marrë sa më shumë pjesë nga tokat e lira. Por ai arriti suksese të mëdha në rrugët diplomatike duke siguruar pavarësinë e një Greqie të vogël që më vonë do të zgjerohej në kurrizin e vendeve fqinje me të.

Kapodistria shprehte mendimet dhe përbuzjet e tija për elitat e shoqërisë greke. Ai i quante Mitropolitët ortodoksë grek “turq të krishterë”, udhëheqësit ushtarak “kusarë”, intelektualët grek i quante “të pamend” dhe drejtuesit fetar të Fanarit në Stamboll “fëmijët e Satanait”. Duke shprehur këto mendime hapur për ata që sado pak kishin luajtur rol të rëndësishëm në luftën për fitimin e Pavarësisë dhe që prisnin drejtimin e pushtetit dhe njohjen publike të rregullave të shtetit, arriti të ngjallte zemërime dhe urrejtje. Më 9 tetor 1831 duke dalë nga kisha e Shën Spiridonit në ishullin e Nafplios që ishte kryeqyteti i Greqisë vritet në pabesi Kryetari Konti Joani Kapodistria nga dy njerëz të dërguar nga grupi i fuqishëm i Petrobej Mavromihalit të Manit të Peloponezit. Njëri nga atentatorët mbeti i vrarë në vend nga shkëmbi i zjarrit ndërsa tjetri u kap dhe u dënua nga gjykata pas disa ditësh me vdekje. Trupi i Kapodistrisë u varros në ishullin e Korfuzit. Ai për sa kohë ishte Kryetar i Greqisë nuk mori asnjëherë rrogë, por edhe pasurinë e tij ia fali shtetit grek që po lindte.

        Pas kësaj vrasjeje Greqia që tashmë kishte siguruar pavarësinë, do të zhytej në anarki, në një luftë të brendshme se kush do të zgjidhej Kryetar i Greqisë. Për disa kohë Greqia u udhëheq një këshill prej tre vetash kapedani i madh Teodor Kollokotroni, vëllai i Joanit, Augusti dhe Jonai Koletis. Që të tre këta ishin shqiptar.

Më vonë shtetet e mëdha Britania, Rusia dhe Franca që i kishin dhuruar pavarësinë Greqisë vendosën të udhëhiqej nga një mbret europian. Ata ranë dakort në maj të vitit 1832 që djali i mbretit Ludvig I i Bavarisë Oton i cili ishte vetëm 17 veç të zgjidhej mbret i Greqisë, detyrë të cilën e mori në shkurt të 1833 dhe qëndroi në front deri në vitin 1862.

Botuar në revistën ALBANICA, Prishtinë prill 2007

Shkruan:Prof. Arben LLALLA
http://pashtriku.org/

----------


## biligoa

*ARVANITËT E ISHULLIT ANDRO

Shkruan:Prof.Arben LLALLA, Historian

Tetovë, më 09.04.2007
*


Ashtu siç e kemi thënë në shkrimet e mëparshëm në Greqi banojnë që nga koha antike një numër i madh shqiptarësh që njihen me emrin arvanitasit. Ata banojnë kryesisht edhe nëpër ishujt të mëdhenj të Greqisë si Hidra, Speca, Thirra (Santorini), Andros, Jo, Mitilini, Salamina, Psara etj. Sot do të flasim për ishullin e madh ANDRA që banohet edhe sot me shumicë popullsi me origjinë shqiptare

        Ishulli Andros laget nga ujërat e detit Egje, dhe emrin ishulli e ka marrë që në kohën e lashtë antike. Emri Andra mund ta ketë prejardhjen nga fjala shqipe Ëndra, por këtë shpjegim tua lëmë ta thonë gjuhëtarët.

Nga shekulli i kaluar krahina veriperëndimore e ishullit njihej si Arbëri. Popullsia dhe shoqëria arvanitase që banonte në Andro ishte e mbyllur dhe njerëzit ishin pothuajse të panjohur deri më sot, pasi fshatrat arvanitas u zhvilluan shkallë-shkallë. Ashtu si shumë krahina të Greqisë që banohen nga arvanitasit edhe rasti i ishullit të Andros që banohet akoma një pjesë nga arvanitët ndriçon realitetin ndërkulturor dhe sjellë në dritë dukurinë që lidhen me gjuhën shqipe dhe gjuhën greke, dhe shumë fakte të tjera historike, folklorike, etnografinë që bashkon ngushtë të dy popujt më të vjetër të Europës. 

        Me saktësi kur u vendosën arvanitët në ishullin e Andros nuk dihet. Por sipas disa burimeve historike arvanitët mund të kenë zbritur në ishull në shekullin XV. Gjithashtu nuk dihen rrethanat në të cilat arvanitët u gjendën në këtë ishull dhe më tepër në zonën veriore të ishullit. Nga dokumentat e qeverisë së Venedikut thuhet se; “Arbërit erdhën  në ishull midis viteve 1418-1425 nga zonat Evia, Atikis dhe Biotia. Këta shqiptarë që erdhën ishin bujqë të mirë dhe ushtarë të zotë. Shqiptarët nuk erdhën si pushtues, por pasi Duka Pietro Zeno (1384-1427) i ftoi ata për popullimin dhe punimin e tokës së shkretë të ishullit”.

Katundet e parë që krijuan arvanitët në Andro ishin Amolohos dhe Arna. Katundi Amolohos ishte qendra prej të cilës arvanitët e parë u përhapën në të gjithë ishullin. Katundet që kanë banuar dhe banojnë edhe sot arvanitët janë; Gavro, Shën Petro, Ateni, Baçi, Remata, Katahalos, Arna, Amolohos, Burkoti, Ano Aprovatu, Kato Aprovatu, Gjidhe, Kato Fellos, Pano Fellos, Livadhesa, Psoriareza, Galios, Agjini, Kalamos, Kalivari, Hartes, Ano Varidhi, Kato Varidhi, Kumari, Kaloqerini, Vitali, Sidhonda.

Arvanitët e ishullit Andro përmendën për herë të parë nga vizitorë në shekullin 17 nga i pari Jean Thevenot, (Relation d’un voyage fait au Levant, Paris 1664). Jean Theveton e vizitoi ishullin më 1655 dhe shkruan se; “Ka në ishullin Andro 60 fshatra të përhapura në vende të ndryshme, prej të cilave qëndra të rëndësishme janë fshatrat Arna dhe Amolohos, që banohen prej 1200 arvanitë. Janë të gjithë të fesë ortodokse greke dhe ndryshojnë në gjuhë dhe në veshje, njerëz të ashpër dhe krejt të pashkolluar”.

Një tjetër vizitor Tournefor që e vizitoi ishullin më 1700 shkruan se; “Katundet Arna dhe Amolohos banohen nga arvanitë që mbajnë akoma veshjen e vendit të tyre, janë mikpritës, jetojnë me zakonet e veta, pa fe dhe pa ligje. Gratë arvanitase janë të zbukuruara bukur me stoli, vishen me rroba njëlloj si vishen gratë e Atikisë. Gratë arvanite janë më të pastra se gratë greke”.(M.Ritton de Tournefort Relation d,un voyage du Levant, Astredam1718).

Gazeta e greke me emër “Gazeta e Përgjithshme e Greqisë” në mars të 1828 shkruan për ishullin Androns si një ishull i gjatë dhe shkëmbor, dhe përbëhet nga 850 shtëpi në veriperëndimore që banojnë arvanitë me gjuhë dhe zakone të tyre.

  Në kryengritjen greke të 1821 për çlirimin e Greqisë nga pushtuesit osmano turk morën pjesë edhe arvanitët e ishullit Andros.

Një nga figurat e shquara të revolucionit të 1821 të Andros ishte arvanitasi Janulis Dhimitriu që lindi më 1777 në katundin Amolohos, që ka qenë banuar nga arvanitë. Janulis Dhimitriu ishte një njeri me autoritet jo vetëm në katundin e tij Amolohos, por në të gjithë ishullin Andros. Ai ishte kryeplaku i fshatit Amolohos dhe udhëheqësi i arvanitëve të ishullit të Andros të kryengritjes greke të 1821. Vdiq në vitin 1863.

  Një pjesë e arvanitëve që kanë banuar dikur në ishullin e Andros gjenden në Italinë e Jugut. Ata e braktisën ishullin pasi firmosën në Siçili më 1521 një marrëveshje ekonomike me baronin Alfonso Peralta me qëllim që ti lejojë të  vendosen në tokat e tij në Contessa Entella në Siçilinë Perëndimore.

Katundi Contessa është ndërtuar në vitin 524 dhe emrin e morri nga Kontesha Eleonora d’Aragona. Nga viti 1875 u pagëzua me emrin Contessa Entella, sepse ndodhej afër qytetit të lashtë Entella që është rreth 80 km afër Palermos.

Gjeografi Siçilian Thommaso Fazello (1498-1570) shkruan se: “Shqiptarët që erdhën në fillim në Bisiri u quajtën “greçi”. Më tej këta shqiptarë të quajtur “greçi”u vendosën përgjithmonë në Contessa Entella rreth vitit 1450”.

Dihet historikisht se mbas vdekjes së princit të Arbërisë dhe Epirit Gjergj Kastriouti Skënderbeg, një pjesë e ushtarëve të tij bashkë me familjet e tyre në vitin 1468-1478 u ngulën në Contessa Entella të ftuar nga Alfonsi.

Në vitin 1520 erdhën nga Peloponezi rreth 100 arvanitas në Contessa Entella.

Pra arvanitasit e ishullit Andros, arbërit e Skënderbegut dhe arvanitasit e Peloponezit(More) që u vendosën në Contessa Entella quheshin gabimisht deri vonë “greçi”. Dhe këta “greçi” janë akoma në Contessa Entella, dhe flasin gjuhën e tyre amtare shqipe dhe janë pjesë e gjakut të shprish të arbërit. Këta arbër të vjetër kanë rreth 5 vjet që me vendim të Bashkimit Europian dhe Kuvendit popullor Italian kanë gjuhë zyrtare të dytë shqipen. 

 Një libër historik për arvanitët e ishullit të Andros

        Një studim serioz rreth gjuhës dhe jetës së arvanitëve në ishullin e Andros ka botuar vite më parë studiuesi dhe shkrimtari grek Titos Johalas , drejtor i Istitutit të Kërkimeve të Akademisë së Athinës.



Libri:“Andros, shqipja dhe shqiptarët”, titulli origjinal "ΑΝΔΡΟΣ Αρβανιτες και Αρβανιτικα” të studiuesit Titos Johalas

_______________

Mbas rreth 30 vjet studimesh, kërkimesh dhe udhëtimesh të shpeshta në ishullin e Andros, studiuesi grek Titos Johalas na sjellë një libër me vlera të mëdha shkencore dhe historike me titull të përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe “Andros, shqipja dhe shqiptarët” (“ΑΝΔΡΟΣ Αρβανιτες και Αρβανιτικα” titulli origjinal). Në veprën e Titos Johalas pasqyrohet historia e pa njohur mirë deri tani e arvanitëve që u vendosën shekuj më parë në ishullin Andros dhe mërgimi i dytë i tyre që përfunduan në një katund të Siçilisë të quajtur “Grekoshqiptarët e Peloponezit dhe të Andros”. Në libër ka dhe shumë kuvende të autorit në vitet e fundit me të moshuarit e fshatrave në ishullin Andros që flasin akoma edhe sot arbërisht dhe shumë vargje dhe këngë arvanitase që autori i ka mbledhur mbas një pune shkencore 30 vjeçare. Në libër përshkruhet jeta e thjeshtë dhe me vuajtje të banorëve të ishullit në shekujt e më parshëm duke u grabitur nga piratët dhe sulmet turke, taksat tepër të rënda, nënshtrimi, formojnë skenën e një jete të ashpër të shoqërisë të vendosur në shekuj në ishull.

Duke njohur shoqërinë, veshjet dhe stolitë e banorëve, jetën shoqërore, ndërtimet, kalon në njohjen e emërtimit të fshatrave me emërtime arvanite.

Një pjesë e mirë e studimit përbëhet nga tekste dhe këngë arvanitase të ishullit të Andros dhe me të folmen.

Në mbyllje libri shoqërohet me shumë fotografi nga jeta e sotme e arvanitasve në ishullin e Andros.

 _________________________________

HISTORIA E ARVANITËVE TË ISHULLIT JO

Shkruan: Prof.Arben LLALLA, Historian

Tetovë, më 09.04.2007

     Ishujt e detit Egje përbënin një pjesë të pandarë të sundimit frank në Greqi.

Njëri nga këta është ishulli Jo, i cili banohej nga popullata arvanitase, por me kalimin e viteve shumë familje arvanite për arsye të ndryshme janë larguar nga ishulli Jo.

 Nga viti 1207-1566, ishulli Jo, ashtu si dhe ishujt e tjerë të detit Egje, ishin nënsundimin franko-duka vit ku turqit bënë pushtimin e plotë të Greqisë.

Shumë herë ishulli pushtohej nga piratët të cilët plaçkitnin, merrnin skllav banorët dhe kështu vendasit u detyruan ta braktisnin ishullin Jo, duke mbetur në shkretim ishulli. Ky ishull kishte toka pjellore dhe një bregdet të bukur që piratët e dëshironin aq shumë.  

Marko Krispos, vëllai i Joanit të Dytë-Dukë i Naksos, bëhet zot i ishullit Jo. Për të zhvilluar ishullin e braktisur, për punimin e tokave pjellore dhe mbrojtjen, sjellë në ishull arvanitas nga Morea. Kështu arvanitët filluan fortifikimin  e ishullit dhe punimin e tokave. Për kolonizimin e ishullit Jo me popullatë arvanite nga Marko Krispos, na njeh Jezuiti P.Robert Sauger, i cili shkruante se: “Marko Krispo ftoi disa familje arvanite nga Morea për punimin e tokave pjellore të ishullit Jo”. Këtë gjë e pohojnë edhe Taurnefort, Paschvon Krienen dhe Hasluch.

Njohuri për kështjellën që ndërtoi Marko Krispos me arvanitët në ishull, na jep udhëtari klerik italian Buondelmonti që udhëtoi ishujve të detit Egje në vitet 1416-1420, dhe murgu italian Cosola. Sipas tyre, banorët ngjiteshin natën nga ultësirat dhe arat, në kështjellë, ku jetonin në kushte të vështira, si kafshët në thark, nga frika e sulmeve të piratëve, shënon murgu Cosola.

Banorët arvanitë të ishullit ishin të rrezikuar dhe të frikësuar nga piratët sa që, çdo mëngjes nisnin anës detit disa plaka, për të vërtetuar se ishulli ishte i lirë prej piratëve dhe mandej dilnin të gjithë banorët.

Nga viti 1420 e deri në vitin 1494, kur ishulli Jo, i kaloi Venedikasve ka shumë pak të dhëna për jetën e banorëve arvanitë që ishin në ishull.

Kur e morën Venedikasit ishullin në vitin 1494, ishulli kishte dy kështjella, dhe tok me ishullin tjetër Santorino kishin 800 frymë banorë. Por piratia mbetet të jetë rreziku dhe frika e njerëzve të ishullit.

Më 1517 sundimtari i ishullit Jo, Alvaro Posani vendos 100 dukatë taksë për të shpëtuar plaçkitjes dhe marrjes rob të banorëve nga piratët e ndryshëm.

Në vitin 1537-1538 ishulli Jo bie në duar e turqëve, dhe si trofe ata morrën banorët skllavë duke plaçkitur të tërë ishullin nga pirati turk Hajredin Barbaroza që kishte gradën Admiral i ushtrisë turke. Kështu arvanitasit që u vendosën nga Marko Krispos, u zhdukën të gjithë rreth vitit 1558, kur në ishull erdhën 14 anije piratësh të cilët morën të gjithë banorët arvanitas për skllav dhe ishulli mbeti i shkretë për rreth 20 vjet.

Më 1579, turqit dërgojnë në ishullin Jo, popullsi arvanitase nga ishujt e tjerë të detit Egje, si dhe 200 arvanitë nga krahina e Moresë. Këtë të dhënë në vitin 1579 e përcjellë një dorëshkrim që gjendet në Manastirin Hozoviotios në Amargo, që thotë se ishulli Jo u bë përsëri me popullatë arvanite me urdhër mbretëror të Ali Pashë Luçaliut nën klerikun Potit të Kritit. Gjithashtu, të gjithë emrat që përmendën në librin e Manastirit nga viti 1579 janë në gjuhën arvanite.

Popullimi i ishullit Jo dhe i ishujve të tjerë të Egjeut me arvanitas është një përpjekje e turqve që kishin dy synime.

a-Duke parë turqit që arvanitasit ishin luftëtarë trima, donin që arvanitët të ishin roje të armatosur që të ruanin brigjet nga sulmet e piratëve, duke u siguruar turqve qetësinë.

b-Arvanitët ishin bujqë të mirë dhe turqit donin që këta bujqë të mirë të punonin tokat e shkreta të ishujve të detit Egje.

Nga viti 1579 e më pas kemi njoftime të udhëtarëve të ndryshëm për banimin e ishullit Jo me shumicë popullatë arvanitase.

Në vitin 1638 Françesko Lupacoli i drejtohet dorëshkrimit që ruhet në Muzeun Britanik se “ka pak vite që ishulli banohet nga arvanitas me rreth 200 shtëpira dhe se ishulli ka 300 banorë”.

Më 1650 abati katolik Françesko Rikardo përmend se banorët e ishullit Jo, ishin me prejardhje arvanite dhe i përshkruante si mbrojtës burrërorë të ishullit përballë piratëve.

Në vitin 1655 Thevenoti përmend se arvanitët e ishullit Jo, janë luftëtarë të rreptë dhe ruajnë natën të armatosur bregdetit.

Më 1670 jezuiti Robert Sauger thotë se qyteza e vetme e ishullit banohet nga grekë, arvanitë që flasin arbërisht dhe piratë të kombësive të ndryshme. Atë epokë Ishulli Jo ishte një vend mbrojtës i sigurt, kishte një port të bukur, ku qëndronin rreth 20-25 anije me ushtarë frankë kryesisht, dhe piratë. Ndaj dhe turqit e quanin Malta e vogël ishullin Jo.

Në vitin 1673 ishulli Jo kishte 1000 banorë. Turneforti shënon rreth vitit 1700, praninë e arvanitëve në ishull dhe i përshkruan si edhe udhëtarët e pare në ishull.

Por në vitin 1779, pasi viziton ishullin Jo, Sonini nuk flet për praninë e arvanitasve në ishull. Mospërmendja e arvanitasve prej Soninit don të thotë se ata e kishin braktisur tashmë gjuhën amtare arvanite për shkak të përthithjes dhe asimilimit gjuhësor. Shkaqet e kësaj dukurie të braktisjes së gjuhës janë;

a-Nga mesi i shekullit 17-të bëhet popullimi shkallë-shkallë dhe i vijuar me banorë grekë, të cilët dal ngadalë bëhen shumica e banorëve në ishull.

b-Një pjesë e arvanitëve e njihnin edhe gjuhën greke, sepse ata nuk erdhën në ishullin Jo, nga Shqipëria, por nga Morea.

Gjer më sot Jotët quheshin opingaxhinj, sepse ata deri vonë mbathnin një lloj opinge. Kjo është dëshmi dhe kujtim i prejardhjes arvanitase të shumë banorëve të ishullit Jo. 

Përtej këtyre dëshmive të pranisë së hershme të arvanitëve në ishullin Jo, e vërtetojnë edhe mbiemrat dhe llagapet, e disa toponime dhe disa fjalë arvanite, kryesisht fjalë që ruhen në dialektin lokal të ishullit Jo. Kemi mbiemra si; Leka, Lapi, Kola, Koka, Kali, Gjini, Gjika, Maçe, Boti, Bulmeti, Burri, Rushi, Skipi(Shqipi), Helmi etj.

----------


## biligoa

FSHATRAT NË GREQI KU ËSHTË FOLUR DHE FLITET NGA BANORËT

 GJUHA ARVANITASE


Shkruan:Prof.Arben LLALLA

Më 23.03.2007, Tetovë

Një mjegull e zezë më vu në sy, mu sillnin trutë e muar erë gjithë ç’ka Me helm në zemër un erdha në shtëpi si zog i varfër ç’jam pa fole. (vargje arvanite) Të pakët janë njerëzit të cilët dinë zonat në Greqi, që banohen nga popullata që flasin gjuhën arvanitase. Pikërisht ky është qëllimi i këtij studimi historik, të bëjmë të njohur në publikun e gjerë shqiptar fshatrat ku vazhdon të flitet nga banorët e tyre gjuha arvanite deri më sot. Arvanitët i ndeshim në zonat ku tokat ishin pjellore qysh në kohët më të lashta, domethënë aty ku zonat nuk janë baltike, dhe kryesisht arvanitët i ndeshim aty ku ekzistojnë qytetet antike në Greqi. Popullsia arvanitase është e lidhur me qytetet e lashta më shumë se çdo gjë tjetër në ambientin grek. Në këtë studim do të përmendim emrat e shumë fshatrave ku shumica e tyre u janë ndryshuar emrat. Natyrisht, në këtë shkrim nuk do të përmendim të gjithë emrat e fshatrave që është folur dhe flitet gjuha e Arbërit. 

Nga kërkimet e studiuesve të ndryshëm arbanë si Antonio Bellushi, Aristidh Kola, Jorgo Miha, Jorgo Maruga, Athanasio Cigo, Kazaqis, Panajotopulos etj. Janë zbuluar se në Greqi gjenden 696, fshatra që ishin dhe janë të banuar edhe sot e kësaj dite nga popullsia me rrënjë shqiptare. Ku ndahen në dy grupe, ata që janë arvanitas vendas që njihen që në kohën antike dhe që nga shekulli 4-13, të cilët janë mbi 550 fshatra. Janë dhe rreth 150 fshatra që banohen nga shqiptarët që grekët i quajnë allvanofonos (shqipfolës) që kanë ardhur në Greqi rreth viteve 1600.Kryesisht fshatrat që janë banuar dhe banohen nga popullsia që flet në vatër gjuhën shqipe ndodhen në zonën e Epirit, disa janë në zonën e Thrakës, Peloponezit, Thesalisë, Livadhiasë. Në ishujt të Korfuzit, Specas, Hidrës, Psaron, Andros, Salaminës, Jo, Thirra (Santorini) etj.

 Në vitin 1987, një grup i Komunitetit Europian vizitoi Greqinë nga data 4-10 tetor 1987, për të kryer një studim rreth pranisë së elementit shqiptar dhe ruajtjes së prejardhjes etnike të gjuhës. Udhëtimi u organizua nga Byroja Europiane për Studimet e Gjuhëve pak të përdorura nën mbikqyrjen e Komisionit të Komunitetit Europian. Grupi përbëhej nga studiuesi i njohur arbëresh Urat Antonio Bellushi (itali), Rikardo Alvares, Kolon Anget, Havier Boski, Josepk San Sokasao (të gjithë spanjollë), Onon Falkoma (holandez), Volfgan Jeniges (belg), Robert Martin, Stefan Moal (francez), Kol O’Cinseala (irlandez). Qëllimi ishte që përfaqësuesit europian gjatë vizitës të binin në kontakt me fshatrat që banohen nga njerëz që flasin gjuhën arvanite. Gjatë vizitës përfaqësuesit e Komunitetit Europian u ndeshën me shumë probleme deri dhe në lëndime.

 Emrat e fshatrave të më poshtëm janë sjellë ashtu si shqiptohen në gjuhën greke, pa u bërë përkthimi në gjuhën shqipe. Lexuesi mund të vërejë pa vështirësi se shumë nga këto emra të fshatrave kanë rrënjën dhe kuptimin e pastër të gjuhës shqipe, dhe këta emra u kanë rezistuar deri më sot edhe ndryshimeve që kanë sjellë vitet. Në fjalët e shkruara me shkronja të mëdha rrënja dhe kuptimi tregojnë qartë prejardhjen ose kuptimësinë nga gjuha shqipe. Shumë emra të fshatrave përbëhen nga bashkime të fjalës greke me atë shqipe. Ndërsa emrat e fshatrave në kllapa, janë fshatra ku gjuha arvanitase flitet pak dhe po shkon drejt zhdukjes.

1-Qarku i Atikës ka rreth 84 fshatrat ndër to përmendim: Qeratea, Kuvaradhes, Kalivia, Koropi, Kapandhriti, Mazi, SHPATA, LOPËSI, MARATHONA, BUJA, Menidhi, Shpatanxiq, Gramatiko, Kalamos, Markopulo, Markopulu i Orapisë, Moilesi, Malakasa, Kakoshalësi, HALKUÇI, Sikamino, (KUKUVAJNË), Anoljosia, (Katoliosia), Kamatero, HASI, Aspropirgo, (Brahami).

2-Zona e Megarindhos përmendim: Ambelaqia, Elensis, Madra, Magula, Vila, Mazi, KRYEKUQI, Salamina. Kryeqyteti i ishullit të Salaminës Kuluri banohet me arvanitë si dhe qytetet e ishullit Muqi dhe Ambelaqi banohen nga popullsia arvanite. Tasos Karadi shkrimtar arvanitë nga Salaminë në një intervistë për një kanal televizivë shqiptar ka thënë se sot në ishullin e Salaminës ka mbi 40.000 mijë arvanitë.

3-Zona e Egjios ka ishullin Angjistri.

4-Zona e Thivës përmendim fshatrat: Hastia, DOMVRANA, KOKOSHI, Ksironomi, Karadas, Frimokastro, Paleopanagjia, VAJA, Kasnesi, Kaskaveli sot Leondaris, Parapungaj, Kapareli, BALCA, KOKLA, Kleboçari Pirgo, Lutufi, Ambeloshalësi, (Tahi), (Agjio Theodori), Neohori, Darimari, Mustafadhes, Dervenoshalësi, Rapendosa, Kakoniskiri, Kavashala, Stefani, Klideti, SHKURTA, VATHI, (KRIBAÇI), MURIQI, SHKIMETAR, Spaidhes, Latani, KARDHICA, Braci, Koqino, Sirç, Lukisia.

5-Zona e Livadhjas përmendim: Stiri, Kiruaki, Zeriqi, Kukura, Zagara, Mazi, Vrastamites, Kutumula, Luci, Pavlo, Steveniko.

6-Zona e Korinthos përbëhet nga fshatrat: Agjio Theodori, (Lutraqi), BISHA, KLIMENDI, BALCA e madhe, BALCA e Vogël, LOPËSI, Dusha, Kastanja, BIÇA, (KUÇI), Almiri, Katakali, Bashi, BIÇA, (LALOTI), SULI, (Ibrahim Bej), MAÇANI, Galataqi, Rito, Katakali, Sofikon, Karfos, Angjelokastro, Voivoda, ZEMENO, Panariti, Mukli, Vasiliko, Vladusa, Velina, Bozika, Atikia, Kriavrisi, Pala Korinthi, (Asos), Ksiloqerëza, Limohori.



7-Zona e Lokridhës përmendim: Livanadhes, Martino, MALËSINA, Proskina, Pirgos, Mazi, Larina, Surpi, Teologos.

8-Rrethi i Argos përmendim: Berbati, Limnes, (Kuçopodhi), (Varduva), (PRIFTJANI), (Pasha), (Honika), (Bundja),

9-Ishulli i Nafplios përmendim: Maneshi, Ledra, Pulakidha, Merbaka, Plataniti, Heli, Anifi, Dimena, (GJERBËSI), (Kofini), Kamari. 

10-Zona e Trisinias; përmendim: (Poros), Valario, METHANA, Vromolimi, Kosona, Agjio Teodori, Megalo Horio, Megalo Potami, Kameni Hora, Ano Fanari, Karaxha, Lesia, Bafi, Ortoliti.

11-Zona e Ermonidos përbëhet pothuajse nga ishujt që historikisht njihen si qëndra të mëdha të banuara nga arvanitët dhe ku dolën heronjtë, kryetarët e parë të shtetit Grek.14 Hidra, (SPECA), FURRNI, Kranidhi, Porto Heli, Ermioni, Sabariza, Iliokastro, Didimi. 

12-Mantinias ka Dara.

13-Në Kalavrita është (Lukuria).

14-Për rrethin e Patrës thuhet se përpara dy shekuj banorët flisnin kryesisht gjuhën arvanitase, dhe kishte gra që nuk dinin fare greqisht. Sot gjuha arvanitase është ndihmëse dhe përdoret kryesisht në kuvendet e pleqëve ose kur folësit nuk dëshirojnë të mësojnë të tjerët atë që kuvendojnë midis tyre. (SULI), (MIRA), (Lalikosta), (MIRTIZA), (Franga), (BUKURA), (Verdoni), (HAJKALI), (Krali), (Harbilejka), (Lefkopetra,) (Lalikosta), (Nikoreika), (Kareika), (Franguleika) .

15-Në krahinën e Ilias, gjuha arvanitase ka humbur po thuajse dhe përmendim. (Kumani), (BËNDETI), (Kapelitu), (MALIQI), (Dorisa), (Nemuta), (Miles), (KALOLESHI), (Agjio Ana), (Psari), Kombothekra. 

16-Krahina Trifilias permendim: SULIMA, LAPI, RIPËSI, Piça, Hiristohori, Psari, Kuvela, Ano Kopanaqi, Agrilia, Varibopi, Vidhisova, Klesura, DREDHË, SULI, Shirk. Në fshatrat Sulima dhe Lapsi, gjuha arvanitase flitet si gjuhë e dytë. Kurse në fshatrat Ripës, Piça, Kuvela, Agrilia, Psari dhe Hirisohori kryesisht burat e vjetër flasin mirë gjuhën arvanitase.

17-Krahina e Karistias, përmenmdim: KALANË, Baba, Dramësi, VRESTIDHE, PRINJA, Kalamaqi, ZAKARIA, Thimi, Kakogjoni, Koqini, Figja, BASHAJ, DARDANI, (Bezhani), Fokej, Melison, Agjio Dimitri, MBRETI, KRIEZA, LEPURA, LALA, ZERBISHA, VIRA, Koskina, (Marmari), Mesohoria, Nikoleta, Kutumula, Armiropotamos, HANI, Agjio Apotoli, Polipotamos, Alonja, Kisuri, Kapsala, QELA. 18-Ishulli i Andros ka fshatrat: Gavro, Agjio Petro, Ateni, BAÇI, Remata, Katahalos, Arni, BURKOTI, Ano Aprovatu, Kato Aprovatu, GJIDHE, Kato Fellos, Pano Fellos, LIVADHESA, Psoriareza, Galios, AGJINI, Kalamos, Kalivari, Hartes, Ano Varidhi, Kato Varidhi, KUMARI, Kaloqerini, Vitali, Amolohos, Sidhonda


http://pashtriku.org/

----------


## biligoa

*KUSH ËSHTË ARISTIDH KOLA

Shkruan: Prof.Arben LLALLA

23.02.2007, Tetovë*

 Arvanitasi Aristidh Kola lindi më 8 korrik të vitit 1944, në fshatin arvanitas Kaskaveli (sot Leondari) të rrethit të Tebës në Greqi. Fëmijërinë e kaloi në fshatin e lindjes së tij pranë gjyshit dhe gjyshes që i mësuan gjuhën e vatrës, arbërishte(shqipen).

Në vitin 1968 Aristidhi mbaron Universitetin në degën e Drejtësisë, duke vazhduar më vonë punë si avokat në Athinë. Mbas disa vitesh do të njihej me Nansin, e cila do te bëhej gruaja e tij që do t'i dhuronte dy fëmijë të mrekullueshëm, Poliksenin dhe Panajotin.



Prof.Arben Llalla me Aristidh Kolën - 19 gusht 2000 në Kalkidhiki-Selanik

Në vitet 1980 ai e braktis profesionin e tij të avokatit për t'u marrë me studimet historike, folklorike dhe gjuhësore të arvanitasve të Greqisë. Në vitin 1983 Aristidh Kola zgjidhet kryetar i “Lidhja Arvanitase të Greqisë” (Arvanitikos Syndesmos Elladas) dhe po atë vit do botonte librin e tij të parë me titull “Arvanitasit dhe origjina e grekëve” një libër i ringjalljes së vetëdijes arvanitasve në Greqi, që do të ribotohej edhe nëntë herë të tjera në gjuhën greke.

Në vitin 1985, Aristidhi ishte organizatori kryesor i koncertit të parë në Greqi me këngë arvanitase, ku me Dhimitër Lekën dhe këngëtarin Thanasi Moraitin bënë të mundur nxjerrjen e diskut CD të parë në historinë shqiptare me këngë arvanitase “Këngë Arvanite”.

Në vitin 1989, boton librin “Gjuha e Perëndive”, dhe më 1995, Aristidhi themelon shtëpinë botuese “Thamiras”, me qëllim botimin e veprave të autorëve arvanitas, por edhe të autorëve nga Shqipëria, dhe midis tyre është ribotuar vepra e Fan.S.Nolit “Historia e Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbek”. Po në vitin 1995, do botonte librin më të suksesshëm në gjuhën greke dhe shqipe “Greqia në kurthin e serbëve të Millosheviçit”. Një libër që tregon për komplotet dhe masakrat ç’njerzore serbe kundëra kombeve të ish- Federatës Jugosllave dhe kryesisht të shqiptarve. Në librin “Greqia në kurdhin e serbëve të Millosheviçit” Aristidh Kola do të paralajmëronte për masakrën që po pregatiste Millosheviçi dhe bashkëpuntorët e tij kundra popullit shqiptar të Kosovës.

Në vitin 1996 Aristidhi i nderuar do jepte dorheqjen si kryetar i “Lidhjes Arvanitase të Greqisë” për tu marrë vetëm me studimet pellazgjike, dhe në vitin 1997, Aristidh Kola do botonte i vetëm revistën tre mujore “Arvanon”. Ku në këtë revistë, ai merrte pjesë bashkë me shqiptarët e Kosovës në luftën e drejtë të tyre.

Me fillimin e luftës në Kosovë, Aristidh Kola bashkë me arvanitas të tjerë do të mbronin çështjen e drejtë të popullit shqiptar të Kosovës, përballë deputetëve, gazetarve dhe intelektualve grekë që ishin rreshtuar në krah të kriminelëve të Millosheviçit. Atëhere emigrantët shqiptarë në Greqi do shikonin çdo mbrëmje Aristidhin dhe arvanitas të tjerë në ekranet televizive greke duke mbrojtur të drejtat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe të emigrantëve në Greqi.

Me punën e tij të palodhëshme në ndihmë të çështjes shqiptare të Kosovës, ai informonte publikun e painformuar drejtë grek për dramën e dhimbëshme që po kalonin shqiptarët në Kosovë. Për këtë shkak, akuza dhe “shigjeta me helm” do të hidheshin kundëra Aristidhit, njeriut të ndershëm dhe të drejtë. Ai do të akuzohej nga deputetë grekë si agjent i Shqiprisë dhe i shqiptarëve. Kur dilte në TV greke shkonte me vetëdije, se po shkonte në shtigje me rreziqe të mëdha, por ai i kishte marrë parasysh të gjitha dhe gjënë më të keqe...!  

Me hyrjen e trupave të NATO-s në Kosovë, Aristidhi shprehte dëshirën për të  vizituar Kosovën e lirë. Por dëshira nuk iu realizua, Kosova e lirë mbeti në zemrën dhe ëndërrën e tij.

        Më 24 maj 2000, një ditë përpara prezantimit të librit të tij, kushtuar arbëreshit të njohur urat Antonio Belushit, me titull “Antonio Belushi dhe magjia e traditës popullore” Aristidh Kola do të shtrohej urgjentisht në një spital të Athinës i sëmurë rëndë. Veprimtaria për prezantimin e librit të tij u bë pa të, pa frymëzuesin e atij takimi prekës. Një sëmundje e pa shërueshme që do përparonte me shpejtësi për ti marrë jetën njeriut të mirë në mbrëmjen e 11 tetorit 2000 në spitalin Evangjelizmos në Athinë ku lëndonte prej një muaj. Vdekja e Aristidh Kolës goditi zemrat e mijra emigrantëve shqiptarë që punojnë e jetojnë në Greqi. Ajo vdekje preku shpirtrat e arbëreshëve kudo që ndodhen në botë. Një vdekje e parakohëshme që mori jetën e historianit dhe studjuesit arvanit Aristidh Kola, këtij avokati të çështjes shqiptare, që punoi për miqësinë dhe bashkëpunimin e popujve të Ballkanit. Pak ditë para se të vdiste Aristidhi kishte përfunduar me dorëshkrim librin “Zeusi pellazgjik dhe mashtrimi indo-europjan”. Në këtë libër të fundit të tij, Aristidh Kola na sjell shumë të dhëna të rëndësishme, për perjudhën parahistorike dhe kryesisht për paraardhësit e shqiptarve të Kosovës që ishin Dardanët Pellazgjik.

        Aristidh Kola zë një vend të veçantë në letrat arvanitase në Greqi. Ai me punën dhe penën e tij, ringjalli tek arvanitet ndjenjën e krenarisë për historinë dhe kulturën arbëre. Aristidhi ishte një rilindas i shekullit 20, një De Radë i ri për gjakun e shprishur të Arbërit në Greqi. Ai ishte i pari shkrimtar arvanitas që në librat e tij faktoi se jo vetëm arvanitasit ishin herojtë e revolucionit grek të 1821, por veshja, këngët dhe kultura arvanitase ishin bërë pjesë tashmë e historisë dhe kulturës greke. Aristidh Kola shkoi dhe më tej, ku faktoi se emrat e perëndive të Olimbit nuk janë emra grek, por ata i përkasin emrave të kuptimsisë të gjuhës shqipes.

Aristidhi bashkë me arbëreshin e shquar të Italisë, urat Antonio Belushin do të deklaroni se në Greqi janë mbi 600 fshatra të banuar me popullsi arvanitase.

Aristidh Kola kishte lidhje me shumë shqiptarë të njohur në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni, Turqi, me arbëreshët e Italis, Ukrainës, Kroacis, e deri me arbërorët e Korsikës.

 Për punën e tij në fushën e historisë dhe kulturës arvanitase, Aristidh Kola në vitin 1995 është dekoruar nga ish-Kryetari shtetit shqiptar Sali Berisha me çmimin “Ismail Qemali” dhe, pas vdekjes, ish-Kryetari i shtetit shqiptar Rexhep Mejdani e nderoi me dekoratën e klasit të parë “Naim Frashëri”. Në vitin 2004 Kryeministri i Kosovës Bajram Rexhepi e nderon Aristidh Kolën me çertifikatë “Mirnjohje”. Ndërsa Bashkia e qytetit të Skënderaj e shpall Aristidh Kolën “Qytetar Nderi”.

Për kontributin e madh të Aristidh Kolës na takon që të vlerësojmë e nderojmë siç e meriton punën shkencore të Aristidh Kolës, dhe ta çojmë më tej veprën e tij, për pasurimin dhe mbrojtjen e historisë dhe kulturës sonë të lashtë mbarë kombëtare.

----------


## biligoa

ARISTIDH KOLËN MUND TA KETË  HELMUAR SHËRBIMI SEKRET SERBË

Shkruan: Prof.Arben LLALLA, Historian

Më 21.02.2007, Tetovë

_____________________________________

  I nisa kërkimet e mia për një biografi për Aristidh Kolën kur ai ishte gjallë. Mblidhja çdo faqe gazete që më binte në dorë që shkruante ose shkruhej për të. Por kur zilja e telefonit ra atë fillim tetori (të vitit 2000) dhe më thanë që Aristidhi kishte vdekur mu duk e pabesueshme, e padrejtë që një njeri i mirë, një shkencëtar iku nga kjo jetë në një mosh të re, në kulmin e karierës së tij shkencore. Prej nesh po ndahej një njeri që i kishte dhënë vlera jetës sonë kulturore dhe shkencore. Por kur e keqja vjen duhet ti hapim derën, nuk mund ta ndalojmë, por mundemi të mbajmë gjallë punën, kujtimin e mirë të njerëzve që e meritojnë. Ne nuk e pamë Aristidhin të moshuar, të lodhur nga punët  shkencore, por pamë një Aristidh të fort që punonte për të vërtetuar të vërtetën. Atë të vërtetë që ai e donte dhe e vlersonte shumë.



Prof.Arben Llalla dhe Aristidh Kola - më 25 maj 2000 në një Spital të Athinës

Vdekja e Aristidhit pati jehon në shtypin shqiptar ndërsa shtypi grek nuk i kushtoi asnjë rresht. Kjo jo për shkakun se ai pati një vdekje të palavdishme, por për faktin se ai ishte njeriu i shkencës që thoshte mendimin e tij duke u përplasur shpesh herë edhe me shkencëtarët, historianët grek për gabimet dhe shtrembërimet që këta të fundit i kanë bërë historisë së Greqisë dhe të shqiptarëve.

Në shtypin shqiptar kam ndeshur disa shkrime që thonë se Aristidh Kolën e helmuan grekët. Këto teza i shkruajnë ata njerës që nuk kanë patur shoqëri në vitet e fundit të jetës së tij. I thonë ata njerës që duan të thonë diçka që nuk kanë njohje të thella për ngjarjet e kohëve të fundit të jetës së tij. I thonë ata njerës që çirren për të treguar se janë edhe ata protagonistë kryesor të ngjarjeve të viteve të fundit të jetës së Aristidhit. Këta njerës që ngrenë këto teza nuk i pamë në varrimin e Aristidhit, nuk i pamë të vinin një lule në varrin e tij. Nuk i pamë në Simpoziumin që organizoi Lidhja e Arvanitasve të Greqisë në kujtim të Aristidhit, nuk i pamë në Simpoziumin që organizoi Ministria e Kulturës së Kosovës në shtator të 2004 për jetën kulturore, historike të arvanitasve dhe të Aristidh Kolës. Unë nuk i mohoj takimet spotante që mundet të kenë patur këta njerës me Aristidhin, por kur ngrihet një tezë e tillë duhet të njohim rrjedhjen e ngjarjeve të fundit të jetës së Aristidhit. Por për mua këto janë vetëm akuza pa baza sepse unë nuk kam dëgjuar ende deri më sot nga familjarët, miqtë dhe bashkëpuntorë e tij një gjë të tillë. Akuzat se Aristidhin e kanë helmuar shërbimet sekrete greke kanë dëmtuar arvanitasit që janë antarë të Lidhjes së Arvanitasve të Greqisë. Njerzit që kanë ngritur këtë tezë me dashje apo pa dashje kanë dëmtuar psikologjinë e arvanitasve intelektualë që drejtojnë shoqatën e tyre. Me ngritjen e kësaj teze bashkëpuntorët e Aristidhit janë trembur dhe janë indiferentë tani për zhvillimin e jetës kulturore në Lidhjen e Arvanitasve të Greqisë. Ata nuk janë më si dikur aktivë të zjarrtë për zhvillimin e kulturës, historisë dhe gjuhës së tyre. Ndoshta teza se Aristidh Kolën e kanë helmuar grekët mundet të jetë hedhur qëllimisht për të trembur vazhduesit arvanitas për të ndjekur rrugën e Aristidh Kolës.

Por pse strukturat shtetërore greke duhet ta helmonin Aristidhin?!

Pse mos të mendojmë se Aristidhin mundet ta kenë helmuar shërbimet sekrete serbe?!

Dimë historikisht që grekët kanë helmuar e vrarë shumë intelektualë të ndritur të gjuhës dhe historisë shqipe. Nga disa intelektualë arvanitas kam dëgjuar që strukturat shtetërore greke vranë themeluesin e shoqatës “Lidhja e Arvanitasve të Greqisë”, në vitin 1984 Jorgo Marugën.

Unë nuk dua të besoj që edhe Aristidh Kolën e kanë vrarë grekët. Nga librat dhe takimet me Aristidhin kam kuptuar se ai nuk i ndante grekët nga shqiptarët, ishte për teorinë që grekët dhe shqiptarët kanë shumë gjëra të përbashkëta në krahasim me popujt e tjerë të Ballkanit, pra grekët dhe shqiptarët janë vllezër. Aristidhi në librat e tij në përgjithësi shtron dhe e mbron këtë tezë. Grekët nuk kanë patur interes ta helmonin Aristidhin. Në vitin 1998-1999, kur pjesa më e madhe e grekëve mbronin serbët, Aristidhi me arvanitas të tjerë ngrinin zërin për të vërtetuar se grekët me shqiptarët janë shumë afër me njëri-tjetrin se me serbët. Kjo propagandë ishte në një farë mënyre edhe në interes të shtetit grek sepse vetë Greqia kishte firmosur borbadimet e NATO-s mbi Jugosllavinë. Greqia në atë kohë lejoi që trupat ushtarake të NATO-s të kalonin përmes territorit të saj për të hyrë në Kosovë.

Në qoftë se shërbimet shtetërore greke doni të eleminonin Aristidhin ata do ta kishin bërë me kohë që atëhere kur ai filloi të botonte librat e para mbi historinë e vërtetë të arvanitasve në vitet 1980. Do ta helmonin kur ai ishte në krye të Lidhjes së Arvanitasve të Greqisë dhe organizonte aktivitete kulturore më këngë dhe valle arvanitase në fshatrat e tyre. Libri i tij i fundit që mund të themi se provokon ndjenjat kombëtare greke është botuar në vitin 1996. Ndërsa libri i tij i parë që i kundërvihet hapur me akuza të rënda regjimit të serbëve të Millosheviçit është botuar në gusht të vitit 1995 me titull “Greqia në kurthin e serbëve të Millosheviçit”. Një vepër që i kushtohet vuajtjeve të shqiptarëve dhe propagandës mashtruese të regjimit serb.

Në janar të vitit 1998 deri në fund të vitit 1999 ai boton i vetëm revistën tremujorëshe “ARVANON”, në të cilën në faqet e saja botoheshim shkrime rreth ngjarjeve në Kosovë. Në këtë revistë Aristidhi shkruante për për vrasjet, për vajtimet e grave shqiptare në Kosovë që qanin burrat dhe të afërmit e tyre të vrarë nga serbët. Pra Aristidhi bënte një propagandë për tragjedinë e vërtetën që po ndodhte në Kosovë me popullin shqiptar i cili po shtypej me egërsi nga ushtria dhe policia serbe.

 Me hyrjen e trupave ushtarake të NATO-s në Kosovë kjo revistë nuk u botua më. Në periudhën 1998-1999 Aristidh Kola do të ishte një nga zërat e fortë dhe të pakët në emisionte televizive greke ku diskutohej rreth çështjes së Kosovës. Aristidh Kola pothuajse çdo mbrëmje do të ishte në ekranin e ndonjë kanali televiziv grek ku diskutohej për problemin e nxehtë të Kosovës. Pra duke parë këto fakte historike të atyre viteve mund të mendojmë dhe të hedhim hipotezën se Aristidh Kolën ka mundësi ta kenë helmuar shërbimet sekrete të Serbisë.

Aristidhi kishte qenë në Kosovë në vitet 1980 dhe kishte lidhur miqësi me shumë vëllezër shqiptar të atjeshëm. Ai kishte parë me sytë e tij realitetin e vërtetë të vuatjes që kalonin shqiptarë në Kosovë. Në fillim të viteve 1990 filloi të shkruante në shtypin grek për genocidin serb kundër popullsisë shqiptare. Kur ishte në pushtet Sllobodan Millosheviçi në Greqi dhe në veçanti në Athinë jetonin shumë serb që ishin të lidhur ngushtë me djalin e tij Marko Millosheviçin. Në fillim të vitit 1999 një deputete komuniste greke e quajtur Ana Kaneli e hodhi në gjyq Aristidh Kolën duke e akuzuar si agjend i CIA-s dhe i Shqipërisë. Partia që përfaqësonte deputetja në fjalë kishte lidhje të forta me partinë e Millosheviçit. Ndoshta dora e gjatë serbe siç ka vrarë në vendet Europiane shumë intelektualë shqiptarë mbrojtës të çështjes shqiptare mundet ta ketë helmuar edhe Aristidh Kolën njeriun i cili në atë kohë të rrezikëshme pa ju dridhur qerpiku në mes të Athinës ngrinte zërin e protestës kundra dhunës dhe genocidit serb që ushtrohej mbi shqiptarët e Kosovës.

Aristidh Kola u shua, kujtimi për të gjithmonë do të mbetet i gjallë në mesin tonë. Mungesën e mikut tim e ndjej ende edhe sot ashtu si atë ditë kur mësova lajmin e hidhur. Sepse për mua Aristidhi ishte mësuesi që më inkurajojë për tu marrë me studimet historike të shqiptarëve të Greqisë, Arvanitasve. 

http://pashtriku.org/

----------


## biligoa

KUR SHQIPTARËT KANDIDONIN PËR DEPUTET NË PARLAMENTIN GREK

NË VITIN 1860

 “Një fjalim parazgjedhor në gjuhën shqipe të botuar në gazetën greke ”TO MEΛΛΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΟΣ“

në vitin 1860”. 

Shkruan:Prof.Arben LLALLA

_____________________________________

 Greqia u çlirua nga pushtimi turk me armët e shqiptarëve. Këtë e thonë historianët dhe studiuesit e huaj. Mbas shpalljes së pavarësisë më 1821 Kuvendi popullor i Greqisë përbëhej nga deputetë shqiptar dhe grekë. Me kalimin e viteve nga fillimi i shekullit të XX shqiptarët u “bindën”, se duhet të braktisnin identitetin e tyre kombëtar shqiptar.

Disa herë Greqia është udhëhequr nga Kryetar shteti dhe Kryeministër shqiptar deri edhe në ditët tona. Sot me interes na duken fjalimet parazgjedhore të shekullit të XIX kur shqiptarët kandidonin për deputet në Kuvendit e Greqisë.

Në gazetën greke ”TO MEΛΛΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΟΣ“ (E ARDHMJA E ATDHEUT) të 29 dhjetori të vitit 1860 është botuar një fjalim parazgjedhor në gjuhën shqipe. Ku kandidati për deputet parashtron shkaqet përse shqiptarët në Greqi duhet të votojnë për atë. Në këtë dokument, bëhet fjalë për një fjalim parazgjedhor në periudhën e mbajtjes së zgjedhjeve në Greqi nga dhjetori i vitit 1860, deri në mars të vitit 1861. Në atë periudhë, sipas dokumenteve historike, mbizotëronte një klimë frikësimi dhe burgimesh politike në Greqi. Zgjedhjet e vitit 1861 në Greqi i fitoi grupimi qeveritar pro mbretit, i kryesuar nga shqiptari Athanas Miauli, i cili u zgjodh Kryeministër i Greqisë në atë kohë.




Kryeminstri Athanas Miauli  1815-1867

______________________________

Athanas Miauli ka lindur në ishullin e Hidrës, më 1815 dhe ishte djali i një shqiptari të lavdishëm Andrea Miaulit. Ai, u rrit pranë babait në det dhe mësoi gjuhën greke nga Filip Joanu. U bë adjutant i mbretit Oton dhe ministër i Marinës në vitin 1855. Kryeministër u zgjodh disa herë që nga viti 1857 e deri në vitin 1862. Vdiq në Paris të Francës në vitin 1867.

Fjalimi parazgjedhor i vitit 1860, është botuar për herë të parë më 29 dhjetor të të njëjtit vitit në gjuhën greke dhe gjuhën shqipe, në faqen e parë të gazetës greke, ”TO MEΛΛΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΟΣ“ (E ARDHMJA E ATDHEUT). Numri i parë i kësaj gazete politike dhe filologjike e Athinës u botua më 4 nëntor të vitit 1859 me titull ”TO MEΛΛΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΟΣ“, me kryeredaktor Odisea Jamelon dhe vijoi të botohej me këtë titull deri nga mesi i vitit 1861, dhe numri 161 u titullua “Μελλον της Ελλαδος” (E ardhmja e Greqisë) deri kur u mbyll në vitin 1863.

Zbulimi i këtij dokumenti historik, ka një rëndësi të madhe meqenëse është një nga dëshmitë e pakta të shkrimeve në gjuhën shqipe me shkronja greke në shekullin XIX që ka shpëtuar deri më sot, pasi kërkuesit e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, siç e kemi thënë në përgjithësi, janë marrë kryesisht me mbledhjen e këngëve dhe të përrallave gojore të folklorit arvanitas.

Nga teksti i fjalimit parazgjedhor, dalin qartë fakte historike se një pjesë e madhe e popullatës që jetonte në Athinë dhe në rrethinat e saj ishin arvanitas, në shekullin XIX arvanitasit kishin ndikim të madh në zhvillimin e jetës politike në Greqi. Nga teksti parazgjedhor, duket qartë se grupi i politikanëve kundërshtarë të oborrit të mbretit Oton dhe qeveria kryengritëse e përkohshme, që drejtonte Greqinë në vitin 1860 bënte përpjekje të mëdha për të marrë në anën e tyre arvanitasit e Atikisë dhe të Beotisë, njerëz që, nga ajo që kemi mësuar nga historia e asaj kohe, ishin konservatorë, të qëndrueshëm në bindjet e tyre besnikërie ndaj mbretit të atëhershëm, Oton. Përpjekjet për të thithur në anët e tyre, palët bënin edhe publikimin e propagandës parazgjedhore dygjuhëshe, në greqisht dhe në gjuhën shqipe, me synimin që, nga njëra anë të informohet më mirë popullsia arvanitase dhe, nga ana tjetër, ndoshta ta kenë më të lehtë edha ata kandidatë për deputetë që nuk ishin arvanitas, por grekë.

Tekstin po e paraqes ashtu siç është botuar në gazetën “E ARDHMJA E ATDHEUT” në gjuhën shqipe, të shkruar me shkronja greke dhe me disa kombinime për të plotësuar alfabetin e gjuhës shqipe. Gjatë transkriptimit vërejta se shkruesi i fjalimit parazgjedhor të vitit 1860, ka përdorur shumë fjalë greke. Po i njëjti fjalim është botuar në gazetën e kohës edhe në gjuhën greke.

Për qytetarët të katundeve të Athinës

Vëllezër!

Dheu është i lagët akoma nga gjakrat të tatëve edhe vëllezërve tuaj; dëbuam tiranin, fituam lirinë. Është shumë e madhe, pra, vëllazërimi ndaj këtij gjaku të mos jemi të denjë për lirinë. Të gjithë ata syt që ranë në luftë do të na japin nam dhe mallkime. Ne që kemi kushtetutë. Ç’do thotë kushtetutë?

Do thotë që gjithë qytetarët kanë të drejtë të përkujdesen vetëm, të qeverisë mirë atdheu, të mos ketë të rënda taksa, të bëhen të mira ligje, të mos i bëjnë konak, të mos bjerë xhandarin me kërbaç edhe të tjera. Meqenëse që nuk mundin të gjithë qytetarët të mblidhen, sepse janë larg njeri nga tjetri, caktojnë përfaqësues edhe ata quhen deputetë. Ata bëjnë atë që do të bënin qytetarët në mbledhje, edhe çfarë do bëjnë ata është e mirë të bëhet. Nëse kuptuat mirë që po të kujdeseni të caktoni të mirë njerëz ata që do vështrojnë interesin tuaj, njerëz që nuk mund t’i mashtrojë, mos t’i tërheqë nga vetja e tij, do të jeni të lirë si ju do Kushtetuta. Nëse nuk kujdeseni të mendoni mirë vetëm, edhe ndonjë tjetër të kërcënon ty me frikësime e të këtilla, atëherë nuk do të caktoni ashtu përfaqësues atë që doni, do të bëhen deputetë ata që nuk do kujdesen për të mirën tuaj, por për interesat e tyre, edhe pastaj nuk do të jeni të lirë si ju do Kushtetuta. Atëherë i biri i të fortit nuk do të vejë ushtar, por do të përjashtohet për i parritur edhe sakat, edhe i biri i të varfërit do vejë vetëm? Atëherë do vijë patrulla edhe do t’u kërkojë pula, pita edhe do t’u bjerë edhe zverkut; atëherë do të vijë taksidari t’u shesë shtambën edhe do t’u marrë në burg, kurse i forti, le të ketë në borxh mijëra dhrahme* nuk do ta ngasën, edhe të tjera që nuk i dini. Por, nëse caktoni njerëz tuaj që i dinë vuajtjet tuaja edhe një e rrahur e xhandarit, fjala vjen, edhe një e vogël shkelje do të jetë një e madhe fyerje për qytetarin, sepse qytetari atëherë do vejë në të vërtetin përfaqësues të tij edhe nuk do t’i thotë “mos ki merak, do të kujdesem ... çfarë bëhet për një të rrahur ... ashtu ishte koha...”, por do të vejë në Kuvend të thotë edhe deputetët do të thërrasin ministrin të pyesin çfarë u bë do t’i kërkojnë pakënaqësinë edhe do të gjykohet ai që është fajtor, në mos gjykohet, atëherë prishet ministri me Kuvendin, edhe e dini çfarë pëson ministri? Pushohet. Ashtu do të ndreqen punët edhe nuk do të bëhen padrejtësi.  

Qytetarë! Një herë në tre vjet u thërret mëma juaj, atdhe, të jepni mendimin tuaj edhe të zgjidhni ata që duan atdhenë, duan lavdinë e atdheut do të zgjidhni ata që do të ruajnë të mirat tuaja, nderin tuaj, në ata do të veni të qani padrejtësitë tuaja edhe të këqijat që pësoni nga pushteti, ata do të mbrojnë të drejtat tuaja. 

Doni të shihni sa i madh është e drejta juaj? Vështroni sa të mira premton qeveria që do të bëjë në gjithë bashkitë; premton shkolla, premton gjyqe paqësore, premton ura, ju premton të gjitha të mirat, arën**, të jepni votën tuaj ministrit Simo edhe në kryebashktiakut Skufo, edhe pastaj i harron të gjitha, arën, të dalin deputetë njerëz që nuk dinë nga mot edhe brengat që vuan shpirti juaj nga kalimtarët edhe konduktorët. Ata nuk dinë me ç’punë edhe djersë nxirrni bukën, ju ngarkojnë me të tjera taksa!

Doni të shihni sa vlen e drejta juaj? Vështroni qeverinë për të arritur qëllimin pushon kryebakëtiakët edhe emëron kryebashtjak të tretë zëvendës, dhe ligji thotë që duhet të caktojë i pari zëvendës dërgon të prerin me gërshërë***të Bashkisë edhe të Prefekturës për t’u mashtruar ose t’u frikësojë.

Qytetarë! Kushtetuta thotë që është shkelje ligjore të ndërhyjë me forcat e saj, zgjedhja është e drejta e popullit. E shihni fort mirë Qeveria për interesat e saj ndërhyn, nuk duhet pra të shtini votën në ata që propozon, sepse do t’i keni të njëjtat gjëra.

Vështroni mirë pra, për një është yni Zot! Për vëllazëri! Për gjakun që u derdh për lirinë! Mendimi juaj, vota juaj është liria juaj, është jeta, nderimi edhe përparimi juaj mos e shtini kur të harrini përpara mendohuni mirë, sepse do të shkojë tre vjet mirë i keqi, si do të shtroni ashtu do të fleni.

Dëgjoni edhe fjalët e Krishtit që thotë në vangjel: “Kërkoni edhe do të çoni, bini derës edhe do t’u hapet, pse kush kërkon çon edhe kush pyet i hapet” si t‘u thom.

Marrë nga libri i autorit Arben p. Lalla “GJURMË TË LETËRSISË SË VJETËR TË SHQIPTARËVE TË 

GREQI 1860-1889”, botuar maj 2006 në Maqedoni.

__________________________



*Dhrahmia ka qenë monedha greke.

**Për Arën duhet të bëhet fjalë për mjetin e votimin.

***Për të prerin me gërshëra bëhet fjalë për nëpunësit e asaj kohe që visheshin me kostum dhe kravatë. Njerëzit me këtë lloj veshje tek arvanitasit bënin përshtypje të keqe.

http://pashtriku.org/

----------


## biligoa

*“SHËN BERISHA” SI SHËN KOZMAI

Shkruan: Prof.Arben LLALLA

18 Janar 2007*


Deklaratat e fundit të kryeministrit shqiptar, Sali Berisha, për gazetën “TO VIMA”, për çështjen çame si problem teknik ligjor dhe jo problem kombëtar, zgjidhjen e problemit çam midis Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë pa ndihmën e Europës dhe SHBA-ve, si dhe emërtimin i minoritetit grek si “vorioepiriot”, ka hutuar politikanët shqiptarë dhe i ka dhënë një goditje të rëndë çështjes çame. Me këtë deklaratë, Berisha mund të quhet një Shën Kozma Berisha. Por kush është Shën Kozmai që kryeministri Berisha po e imiton në kohën tonë?
Shën Kozmai është për grekët babai i përhapjes së greqizimit në Greqi për asimilimin e shqiptarëve (arvanitasve) dhe për asimilimin e shqiptarëve në Shqipëri. Këtë na e dëshmojnë shumë dokumente historike, njëri në to është shkrimtari grek, Thoma Paskidhus, i cili në vitin 1879 boton një libër për bullgarët, vllahët dhe shqiptarët. Autori grek shkruan se “këtë vepër ia kushtoj veprës së Shën Kozmait”. Duke e quajtur “BABAI I GREQIZIMIT”. Studiuesi i nderuar, prof. Sherif Delvia, pak muaj më parë botoi një studim për figurën antishqiptare të Shën Kozmait në gazetën “Shqip”. Shën Kozmai përhapi gjuhën greke nga Suli i Çamërisë e deri në Krujën e Skënderbeut. Në gazetën “Shqip” 7 tetor 2006, prof. Delvina solli dokumente për Shën Kozmanë, ku thuhej:
"Dërgoni fëmijët tuaj të mësojnë greqisht për arsye se kisha jonë është greke. Dhe ti, vëllai im, po nuk mësove greqisht, nuk mund të kuptosh ato që thotë kisha jonë. Më mirë, vëllai im, të kesh shkollë greke në vendin tënd, se sa të kesh burime dhe lumenj. Cilido i krishterë, burrë apo grua, që më premton se brenda në shtëpi nuk do flasë shqip, le të ngrihet në këmbë dhe të ma thotë këtu. Unë do t‘i marr atij të gjitha mëkatet në qafën time, që nga dita e lindjes së tij deri sot, do t‘i porosis të gjithë të krishterët që t‘i flasin dhe do t‘i shlyej të gjitha mëkatet. Ai nuk do ta gjente këtë rast sikur të jepte para me mijëra". (Predikimi 7 drejtuar shqiptarëve të Epirit).
Një dokument tjetër për greqizimin e fshatrave shqiptare të bërë nga propaganda e Shën Kozmait janë dhe fshatrat Frashtani dhe Lugari në Dropull. Frashtani dhe Lugari banohet nga shqiptarë ortodoksë dhe kur kaloi andej Shën Kozmai, deklaroi që këto fshatra duhen të asimilohen dhe të greqizohen.
Për greqizimin e fshatrave Frashtan dhe Lugar në Dropull kemi edhe dokumentet historike të kohës së mbretit Ahmet Zogu, kur fshatarët e Frashtanit edhe të Lugarit i shkruanin mbretit të shqiptarëve, Zogut:
Ahmet Zog, o madhëri. Kjo punë qish bëri vaki, të mësojmë grekçen në skoli (shkolël)? Frashtani dhe Lugari s’kanë punë me Greqinë se janë me Shqipërinë. Duam gjuhën që flet ti dhe flamurin kuqezi, duam shkollë si në Muzinë, si fshatrat që kemi fqinjë, Labova me Lunxhërinë. Dhe gjithë bregdeti ynë.
Ahmet Zogu, Mbreti i shqiptarëve, u përgjigjet fshatarëve të Frashtanit dhe të Lugarit: “Vllazën të gjakut dhe të gjuhës! Duke përgëzuar për dëshirat tuaja të zjarrta, ju uroj t’i gëzoni shkollat shqipe”.
Këto janë vetëm disa vështrime historike për propagandën e Shën Kozmait për greqizmin e Jugut të Shqipërisë. Por sot, në ditën me diell, po na del një Shën Kozma Berisha i shekullit XXI, më i rrezikshëm se Shën Kozmai i shekullit XVIII.



Kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, i njohur për ndjenjat e tij kombëtare në vitet 1992-1999, ka filluar që në fillim të vitit 2002 të braktisë çështjet madhore kombëtare dhe të bëhet një vasal i Greqisë. Në qoftë se do t’i rikthehemi ngjarjeve nga vitit 2002-2007, Sali Berisha ka bërë mjaft për çështjen greke për aneksimin e Jugut të Shqipërisë, duke dëmtuar rëndë çështjet kombëtare shqiptare.
Mbas triumfit të Partisë Socialiste në Athinë, në mitingun e vitit 1997, ku për herë të parë një parti shqiptare organizonte miting parazgjedhor edhe Partia Demokratike mendoi të themelonte degët e saj të partisë në Greqi.
Kështu, në vitin 2000, në Athinë dhe Selanik u themeluan degët e PD-së e në këto degë të PD-së u anëtarësuan shumë nacionalistë shqiptarë, me shpresën se PD-ja përfaqëson të djathtën e vërtetë shqiptare. Por koha po tregon se kryetari i PD-së qenka bërë vasal politik i grekëve. Më kujtohet shumë mirë vizita e Sali Berishës më 19 qershor të vitin 2003, ku mori pjesë në Kongresin e Partive Popullore Demokratike Europiane. Ishte vizita e parë zyrtare e Berishës në Greqi dhe ai qëndroi nga 19-21 qershor (ose korrik) në hotel “Sani Beach”, rreth 80 km larg nga Selaniku. Siç duket, aty, në hotel “Sani Beach” Berisha ka mundësi të ketë bërë marrëveshje politike për ngjitjen e tij në pushtet me ndihmën e grekëve dhe përhapjen e greqizimit në Shqipëri nga ana e tij.
Në gazetën “Shekulli”, Diouardi do të shprehej për takimin e Berishës me kryetarin e Lobit për Vorioepirin, Nikolas Geixh: “Berisha ka tradhtuar interesat e shqiptarëve të Amerikës dhe ato të Shqipërisë që është takuar me armikun e shqiptarëve, Nikolas Geixh”.
Për atë takim Berisha u kritikua nga të gjithë personalitetet kombëtare shqiptare në mbarë botën. Ky është vetëm fillimi i historisë së krushqisë politike të Berishës me grekët. Berisha, në fillim të vitit 2006 do të hapte zyrtarisht shkollën e parë greke shtetërore në Himarë. Atje ku historikisht nuk njihet si vendbanim i minoritetit grek.
Të hapësh sot një shkollë private greke, turke, italiane, serbe etj., nuk është problem kombëtar. Por kur hapen nga shteti shqiptar shkolla greke aty ku nuk njihet si vend i minoritetit grek, kjo gjë është e rrezikshme për të ardhmen.
Më tej vazhdon me skandalin e varreve rë ushtarëve të vdekur grekë në Luftën italo-greke në Shqipëri. Për t’i shpërblyer grekët për ndihmën që i dhanë në zgjedhjet e 2005-s deklaron se problemi çam është një problem ligjor dhe jo kombëtar.
Por le të kthehemi edhe një herë në deklaratën e Berishës për gazetën greke “TO VIMA”, të cilën e botuan edhe në mediat shqiptare, ku thuhet: “I pyetur për minoritetin grek në Shqipëri, Berisha u përgjigj se "vorioepiriotët" janë integruar në shoqërinë shqiptare, sikurse shumë shqiptarë i janë bashkuar shoqërisë greke”.
Berisha duhet ta dijë se termi “vorioepiriot” në gjuhë diplomatike midis dy vendeve është i ndaluar. Politikanët grekë zyrtarisht asnjëherë në Tiranë nuk e kanë përmendur fjalën “vorioepiriot”, ndërsa kryeministri ynë në prag zgjedhjesh bën gafën më të madhe diplomatike, duke i quajtur minoritarët grekë “vorioepiriotë”, ashtu siç i quajnë qarqet shoviniste greke. Sali Berisha bën mirë të kërkojë falje publike për këtë, sepse po nuk e bëri, historia do ta dënojë si Shën Kozma Berisha.
Zoti Kryeministër! Unë nga mëma jam nga Gjirokastra, ndërsa gjyshin e babait e kam me origjinë nga Suli i Janinës. A mund të më thoni: A ndihem grek? A jam unë “vorioepiriot”?!
Ish-kryetar i Forumit të Emigrantëve Shqiptarë në Greqi, dega Selanik

http://pashtriku.org/


Sali Berisha dhe grekët

----------


## biligoa

ÇËSHTJA ÇAME NË KËRKIM TË NJË ZGJIDHJEJE



Më 21 dhjetor të këtij muaji në ambientet e Hotel Ronger Europark në Tiranë, Instituti i Studimeve Çame në bashkëpunim me Muzeun Historik Kombëtar mbajtën një Konferencë Shkencore me temë ”ÇËSHTJA ÇAME NË KËRKIM TË NJË ZGJIDHJEJE”. Në këtë Konferencë mbajtën Kumtesat e tyre shumë akademik dhe profesorë të njohur të ardhur nga Australia, Europa, Shqipëria, Kosova dhe Maqedonia si prof.dr. Beqir Meta, prof.dr.Ferit Duka, prof.dr.Marenglen Vreli, prof.dr.Bashkim Kuçuku, prof.dr.Muharrem Dezhgiu, prof.dr.Afërdita Onuzi, etj. Nga Maqedonia ligjëruan prof.dr. Agim Vinca me temëm: “Kosova dhe Çamëria në krijimtarinë e Bilal Xhaferrit”, dhe historiani Arben Llalla i cili është një nga studiuesit e çështjes shqiptare në Greqi. Profesori i Historisë Arben Llalla mbajti kumtesën me temë: “Marko Boçari dhe kontributi i tij në Lëvizjen Çlirimtare dhe në shkencën gjuhësore”. Përndyshe kjo është Konferenca e dytë Shkencore që mbahet brenda dy vjetëve për çështjen Çame të organizuar nga Instituti i Studimeve Çame.

____________________________________

HEROI I SHQETËSIMEVE ATDHETARE E KULTURORE

(MARKO BOÇARI  NGA SULI I ÇAMËRISË)

 Shkruan: Prof.Arben LLALLA 

Historian



Ngrehu Marko trimëria

ngrehu të thërret Greqia

të vijë Marko Shqipëria.(popullore)

Marko Boçari lindi në Sul të Janinës më 1790, në një familje të dëgjuar që kishin dalë shumë burra trima si: Kiço Boçari, Kosta, Dhimitri, Jorgji dhe kapedani i madh i Kryengritjes të 1821, Noti Boçari i cili ka lindur në Sul në vitin 1759. Ai është ministri i parë i mbrojtjes i shtetit grek, dhe vdiq më 1841. Babai i Markos, Kiço Gj. Boçari u martua tri herë. Nga këto tri martesa kishte 18 fëmijë, pesë prej tyre i vdiqën të vegjël. Nga martesa e parë me Krisulla Papazotin Joti, kishte Janin, Lenën, Marinë, Anastasinë dhe Markon. Kiço Gj. Boçari u vra më 1813 në Artë nga Gjoko Bakola. Në vitet e kryengritjes së 1821, Marko Boçari i dha duart dhe u përqafua për të mirën e përbashkët me Gjoko Bakola duke i falur gjakun e babait. Sipas të dhënave banorët e parë që u ngulën në Sul ishin ushtarët e gardës të Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbe.



Marko Boçari 1790-1823 

Mbas vdekjes së Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeut, rreth 200 luftëtarë arvanitas me familjet e tyre, si fisi Boçari, Xhavellasit, Llalla, Dangëllinjë, Dragove etj., formuan fshatin e Sulit afër qytetit të Janinës dhe luftonin kundra turqve për lirinë e tyre.

Më vonë Suli u zgjerua nga një fshat në krahinë dhe u popullua nga shqiptar ortodoksë çamë. Ata, për t’i shpëtuar skllavërisë osmane turke, u shpërngulën nga fshatrat e tyre të Çamërisë rreth viteve 1500-1600 dhe u vendosën në Sul të Janinës, dhe krijuan fshatra të rinj me emra shqiptar. Që një pjesë e popullsisë së suliotëve janë çamër këtë na e deklaron anglezi V.M. Lik “Suljotët janë një farë e Çamërisë, njëra prej katër degëve të Shqipërisë”. Ndërsa studiuesi Ciapolini thotë - “Suljotët nuk dinin fare greqisht, gjuha që ata përdornin është, shqipja e dialektit të Çamërisë”. Një pjesë e popullatës së Sulit pasi u nënshtruan Ali Pash Tepelenës u dërguan si dënim në ishullin e Korfuzit dhe ishujt e tjerë për rreth tij.

Ndërsa mbas vdekjes së Ali Pash Tepelenës shumica e popullatës së krahinës së Sulit për t´i shpëtuar vrasjeve nga turqit e Sulltanit, morën drejtimin për në malin e Shenjtë të Tomorit duke u vendosur në Leskovik dhe afër qytetit të sotëm të Gramshit dhe formuan krahinën e Sulovës me fshatrat: Shën Mëri, Shën Mitri, Dardhzezë, Sulki, Dushkë, Kushov, Janç, Tunjë etj. Në krahinën e sotme të Sulit në Gramshit ndeshim mbiemrat Llalla, Dragoi, Karaj që i ndeshim sot edhe në krahinën e Sulit të Janinës.

Sulioti Marko Boçari nuk ishte vetëm një nga heronjtë arvanitas më të rëndësishëm të Kryengritjes greke të 1821, i njohur për aftësitë ushtarake dhe guximin e tij, por edhe për dëshirën e madhe për shkrimin dhe edukimin.

Markoja bashkë me Odise Andruçon dhe Gjeorgjio Karaiskaqin u edukuan në oborrin e Ali Pash Tepelenës në artin ushtarak, politik dhe zgjuarsisë.



Ali Pash Tepelena

Ëndrra e Markos ishte që të edukonte suliotët arvanitas që të dilnin nga gjendja e luftëtarit të pamësuar që luftonte pandërprerë, pa një ardhme, të jetojë paqësisht në një shoqëri të lirë e të drejtë. Markoja ndërkohë shqetësohej se mos edukimi mësimor çon në humbjen e disa tipareve të njohura cilësore që e bënin arvanitasin suliot një figurë popullore të veçantë, që edhe brenda mos shkollimit, varfërisë dhe kushteve më të vështira të jetesës, ngjallte adhurim. 

“Dua të arsimohesh, i shkruante në letër, djalit të tij Dhimitrit, që gjendej në Ankona të Italisë, por veç kësaj dua të brumosesh me traditat suliote, të mbetesh përherë suliot siç ka mbetur tata i yt”. 

Në atë periudhë të ndryshimeve të shënuara në Ballkan dhe në Europë, dukej qartë se virtyti liridashës dhe shpata arvanitase nuk ishin të mjaftueshme që të arrihej një jetë më e mirë, një shoqëri më e bukur. Nevojitej edukimi dhe arsimi i popullit dhe kjo nevojë kishte krijuar ankth tek arvanitasit e pas kryengritjes të 1821, që parapëlqenin të shisnin çdo lloj pasurie, me qëllim të mësojë fëmija i tyre.

Dhe sigurisht, në atë periudhë kur thoshim “shkrim e këndim” kuptonim “gjuhën greke” që flitej kryesisht në qytetet e Greqisë së sotme.

Por është fakt, se arvanitasit përbuznin mënyrën e jetesës të shoqërive të tjera, plogështinë, pabesinë, fjalët e shumta, frymën e nënshtrimit, paftyrsinë etj.

Karakteri i arvanitas është që ai të jetë kudo i pari, të tregojë përpara të gjithëve kryelartësinë, trimërinë dhe mosnënshtrimin.

Arvanitasit e dëshironin edukimin arsimor, por pa rrezikun e tjetërsimit dhe bjerrjes së vlerave tradicionale vetjake e të bashkësisë. Kësaj ia ka frikën dhe këtë i theksonte djalit të vet Marko Boçari.

Kur gjendej i internuar në Korfuz, Markoja mësoi greqishten dhe bëri të famshmin “Fjalorin dygjuhësh i greqishtes dhe shqipes së thjesht”(Λεξικον τις Ρομαικης και Αρβανιτικης απλησ), 1809, që e shkroi Markoja vetë me ndihmën e babait të tij Kiço Boçari (1754-1813), xhaxhait Noti Boçari (1759-1841) dhe vjehrrit të tij Kristaq Kallogjeri nga Preveza.



Fjalori greqisht-shqip i Boçarit

Përfundimi i këtij fjalori ishte i nxitjes së konsullit francez Pukëvili, siç pretendonte francezi vet, përpjekje të mësojnë suliotët arvanitas greqisht dhe të merren vesh me grekët.

Si do që të jetë puna, fakt është se kemi të bëjmë me një hero që ka shqetësime kulturore që krijoi një vepër gjuhësore dhe kulturore, si rrjedhim me të drejtë Marko Boçari mundë të quhet si realizuesi i fjalorit të thjeshtë të parë greko-shqip.

Fjalori Marko Boçarit lindi si pasojë dhe e ngjarjeve që po kalonte Greqia, ku mbas dorëzimit të armëve arvanitasit duhet ti përshtateshin jetës civile shoqërore, që për ta ishte e vështirë. 

Fjalori ka rëndësi të veçantë se shpreh shumë elementë të gjuhës shqipe në dialektin e çamërishtes, ky fjalor shërbeu edhe si mjet politik për të afruar shqiptarët me grekërit.

Një tjetër detyrim i lindjes së fjalorit greko-shqip ishte se, tregtia në zona të gjera të Ballkanit bëhej në gjuhën greke. Kështu që lindi nevoja e një fjalori dy gjuhësh me qëllim që arvanitasit, pra shqiptarët në një farë mënyre ju detyrua që të mësonin greqisht që po fitonte terren si gjuhë e tregtisë në Ballkan.   

Pasi gjuha arvanitase si pasojë e ndjekjeve të arbërve nga pushtuesit e ndryshëm, u duhej që të jetonin të fshehur me shekuj të tërë në male dhe ishuj të vetmuar larg takimeve me popujt e tjerë.

Kështu gjuha arvanitase ngeli një gjuhë e pastër kombëtare, që flitej vetëm nga populli i saj duke ruajtur vjetërsinë dhe pastërtinë gjuhësore, por që nuk u zhvillua në shkrim apo të futeshin fjalë të reja që i përshtateshin zhvillimit shoqëror të kohës apo të njihej nga të huajt e shumtë që vizitonin Ballkanin në atë kohë të pushtimit osmano turk.

Dhe heroi Marko Boçari me një vullnet dhe guxim, në moshën 19 vjeçare na solli fjalorin e parë greko-shqip me titull origjinal “Λεξικον τις Ρομαικης και Αρβανιτικης απλησ” (Fjalori dy gjuhësh Greqisht dhe Shqipes së thjeshtë; ky është përkthimi i saktë në gjuhën shqipe, A.Llalla). Fjalori dy gjuhësh përbëhej nga 111 faqe, 1494 fjalë shqipe, dhe 1701 fjalë greke. Origjinali i këtij fjalori gjendet sot në muzeun Kombëtar të Parisit me kodin Supplement Grec 251 numri 244 të faqes, dhe u dhurua në maj të vitit 1819 nga konsulli Pukëvili.

Konsulli i Përgjithshëm francez në Janinë Pukëvili duke studiuar fjalorin e Marko Boçarit, hartoi një fjalor të vogël frëngjisht-shqip, me rreth 440 fjalë dhe origjinali i këtij fjalori gjendet në muzeun Kombëtar të Parisit.

Përpara betejës së madhe në Mesollogji, Markoja mendoi të dërgonte familjen e tij në Ankona të Italisë. Të gjithë suliotët me lot në sy u ndanë me gratë e tyre pa folur, Markoja në ato çaste prekëse i tha gruas -“Në orën e lirisë dua të jemi bashkë, por në orën e betejës dua të jem vetëm”. U ndanë me lot në sy, ishte takimi i fundit.

Markoja ishte komandant i ushtrisë së Greqisë perëndimore. Kur Qeveria i dërgoi diplomën e komandantit të Përgjithshëm, lindën smira e kapedanëve të tjerë. Por Markoja këtyre smirave i përgjigjej me fisnikëri dhe tolerancë duke u thënë-“Kush është i zoti, merr nesër diplomë në betejë” Markoja ishte njeri i dashur dhe fjalë pakët. 

Më 9 gusht 1823, Marko Boçari u vra duke luftuar kundra ushtrisë së Mustafa Bushatit, shqiptar edhe ky, Pasha i Shkodrës.

Vdekja  Marko Boçarit u bë e njohur në të gjithë Europën, ai i kishte shkruajtur një letër Bajronit kur ky ishte rrugës për në Mesollogji. Poeti i madh anglez Lordi Bajron erdhi kur Marko Boçari kishte vdekur, dhe mbajti një fjalim mbi varrin e Markos i veshur me kostumin e njohur kombëtar shqiptar. Marko Boçari vdiq, por figura e tij u bë legjendë.



        Vrasja e Boçarit                        Lordi anglez Bajron

Në vitin 1832, me urdhër të qeverisë së atëhershme greke, Mamurasi i njohur për vrasjen e heroit arvanitas Odise Andruços, dhe Papakosta bllokuan dhe dogjën shtëpinë e Noti Gj. Boçari edhe të gjitha dokumentat historike të prejardhjes të fisit të Boçarëve. Kështu u zhdukë edhe një arkiv e madhe historike që vërtetonte se arvanitasit, suliotët ishin bijë të Shqipërisë.Shumë historianë grekë na e deklarojnë Marko Boçarin dhe shumë heronj të tjerë arvanitas të Kryengritjes të 1821, si grekë dhe jo shqiptar, duke pasur parasysh që Markoja dhe të tjerë heronj të 1821, i përkisnin fesë ortodokse. Është fatkeqësi për atë komb, kur historianët e atij kombi ngatërrojnë fenë me racën. Që Marko Boçari ishte shqiptar dhe bir shqiptari, këtë na e deklaron në vitin 1994, nipi i tij me të njëjtin emër Marko Boçari profesor në Universitetin e Kuinslendit në Australi. Kur reagonte ashpër ndaj deklaratës së një deputeti grek që mohonte ndihmrsën shqiptare në kryengritjen e 1821 dhe, origjiniën shqiptare të Marko Boçari.

“Komentet e mia të me poshtme kanë të bëjnë me një letër të publikuar të një ministri grek, që ka deklaruar se nuk paska shqiptar në Greqi. Duket qartë se ministri ose nuk ka dijeni çfarë ndodh aktualisht në vendin e tij, ose ka vendosur të injorojë faktet. Është fakt se në Greqi ka më shumë se një milion shqiptar ortodoks. Prindërit e mi nuk kanë folur kurrë greqisht me mua, por vetëm shqip, se ata ishin krenarë për origjinën e tyre dhe fisin e tyre shqiptar”.

Janë të njohura vargjet:

Kjo gjuha arbërishte

është gjuhë trimërie

e fliti Admiral Miauli

Boçari dhe gjithë Suli

Ndërsa poeti ynë i madhi Naim Frashëri do të shkruante për shqiptarët heronjë të revolucionit grek të 1821.

E kush e bëri Morenë,    ( Greqinë )

Gjith shqiptarë qenë,

S’ishin shqiptar Marko Suli?    ( Marko Boçari )

Xhavela e Miauli?

Shqiptar, bir shqiptari,

Me armët e Shqipnis.

I u hodhën themeli Greqis.

Në përfundim për  emrin arvanitas duhet të sqaroj se gjatë leximit të teksteve dhe librave të ndryshme nga autorë të huaj dhe ata shqiptarë, kam vërejtur se shqiptarët e Greqisë i quajnë arvanitas ose arbërorë. Mendimi im është se këtu hasim në kundërshtim me fjalorët greqisht-shqip dhe shqip-greqisht. Kur botohen shkrime dhe librat në gjuhën shqipe, fjala arvanit dhe gjuha arvanitase përkthehen në gjuhën standarde shqipe, shqiptar dhe gjuha shqipe.

Ndoshta dikujt do t’i duket kjo e gabueshme! Por, mendimi im është i bazuar në fjalorët shkencorë Greqisht-Shqip, dhe Shqip-Greqisht të autorëve grekë. Kështu, çdokush që do të lexojë fjalorët në fjalë do të vërejë që fjala arvanitas përkthehet shqiptar. Në fjalorin më të madh Greqisht-Shqip që e ka bërë profesori i gjuhës greke në Universitetin e Tiranës Niko Gjini, fjalën arvanitasi e përkthen në gjuhën shqipe shqiptar i vogël, fjalën arvanitika e përkthen në shqip gjuha shqipe, dhe fjalën arvaniti e përkthen shqiptar.

Ndërsa, autori tjetër grek Kostandinos Papafili, që ka bërë dy fjalorë Greqisht-Shqip dhe Shqip-Greqisht, fjalën arvanitas e përkthen në gjuhën shqipe arbëresh. Kurse, në fjalorin Shqip-Greqisht, fjalën shqiptar e përkthen në greqisht arvanitas.

Në gjuhën zyrtare të shtetit italian, fjalën arbëresh italianët nuk e njohin, por arbëreshët që kanë emigruar në Itali nga Greqia dhe Shqipëria rreth shekullit XV i quajnë me të drejtë albanesi, që do të thotë në gjuhën shqipe shqiptar.

Pra, mendoj se gabimi trashanik që është bërë deri më sot nga studiuesit dhe shkrimtarët e ndryshëm, që arvanitasit në gjuhën shqipe i thërrasim arvanitasit ose arbërorët duhet të ndreqet dhe të zëvendësohet me emrin që u takon shqiptarët dhe gjuha shqipe.

Edhe unë, në këtë ligjëratë, për qëllimin e mirë, po i emërtoj shqiptarët e Greqisë me emrin që njihen nga grekët arvanitas, por, siç u tha më lart bëhet fjalë për një degë të popullsisë së sotme shqiptare që jeton ndër shekuj në Greqi dhe flet në rrethin familjar gjuhën shqipe.

http://pashtriku.org/

----------


## biligoa

GJURMË TË LETËRSISË SË VJETËR TË SHQIPTARËVE TË GREQISË
1860-1889
Autor: Arben P. LLALLA

*HYRJE* 

Të pakët janë njerëzit të cilët e njohin historinë e vërtetë të
shqiptarëve  të Greqisë, që njihen me emrin arvanitas. Arvanitasit, janë
pjesë e kombit  shqiptar të cilët ndër shekuj jetojnë në Greqi. Emri
arvanitas rrjedh nga  fjala arbana, ndërsa fjala arbana rrjedh nga fjala
ar+ban=arbanës, njeri që  punon tokën. Shqiptarët e lashtë, nga njerëzit
që u morën me letërsi, dituri  dhe fe, quheshin ilirë dhe më vonë albanë.

Ilirët dhe albanët vetëquhen: arbër, arbanë, arbëreshë, shqiptarë, kurse
atdheun e tyre e quajtën Arbëri, Shqipëri, e kurrë nuk e quajtën atdheun e
 tyre Iliri dhe Albani. Gjeografi i lashtë Klaud Ptolemeu (90-160), për
herë  të parë përmendi popullin "alban" dhe kryeqytetin e tij Albanopolis,
të  vendosur prapa Durrësit. Ana Komnena (1083-1146), e bija e perandorit
bizantin, Aleksi I, e cila, në historinë e saj të njohur, shkruante se
popullsia, që ndodhet pas Durrësit, e quante veten "Arbanez".

Në fillim të shekullit XII, normanët, në këngën e Rolandit në gjuhën
frënge,  e quanin krahinën nga Durrësi në Vlorë ALBANA. Bota perëndimore
vazhdoi të  përdorte emërtimin ALBANIA, gjatë periudhës 150 vjeçare të
kryqëzatave  1096-1208, ku Durrësi u bë porti kryesor dhe rruga Egnatia u
bë shtegu  kryesor përmes Shqipërisë Qendrore, që të nxirrte në
Kostandinopojë dhe më  tutje në Lindje. Por, atëherë pse shqiptarët e
Greqisë e quajnë veten e tyre  arbëreshë deri në fund të shekullit XIX dhe
fillim të shekullit XX, edhe më  tej njihen me emrin arvanitas?! Emri
shqiptar, nuk është më i vjetër se  rreth shekullit XV dhe kështu,
arbëreshët e Greqisë, dhe Azisë së Vogël,  gjithmonë janë quajtur
"arvanitas" nga njerëzit që shkruanin historinë dhe  letërsinë me shkronja
që njihen si të helenëve. Ndërsa arbëreshët që u  larguan për në Itali nga
Greqia dhe Arbëria e quajnë veten e tyre deri më  sot arbëresh, kurse
zyrtarisht nga shteti italian njihen me emrin albanesi.  Mbase, emërtimi
arban, duhet të jetë i vjetër njëlloj me emërtimin alban,  mirëpo, dallimi
qëndron se si na thërrasin popujt e ndryshëm. Po të shohim  qytetet e
vjetra pellazge dhe ilire, ato janë ndërtuar pranë lumenjve, duke  qenë
afër tokave pjellore, pra, afër arave. Fjalë që emërton njerëzit të  cilët
punonin tokën, arbërës.



*Ballina e librit*

_______________________________

Në gjuhën greke, arbanët, thirren arvanitas, sepse grekët shkronjën B të
alfabetit latin e lexojnë V, pra, arvanitas dhe  atdheu i tyre Arvanitias
në  gjuhën greke. Turqit, arvanitasit i quajnë "arnaut" ose "arnavud",
kurse  arvanitasit ortodoks të Kostandinopojës dhe të Egjiptit i quajnë
"greci". Që  arbëreshët janë quajtur edhe me fjalën "greci" kemi fakte të
vërteta si  p.sh. qyteza Hora e arbëreshëve në Palermo na e dëshmon këtë.
Kjo qytezë,  shumë vite më parë, nëpër librat zyrtarë të shtetit italian
shënohej "Piana  Dei Greci", por më vonë u shënua me të drejtë "Piana
Degli Albanesi", dhe  një qytezë tjetër e banuar me arbëreshë në Avello të
Italisë njihet sot me  emrin Greci. Një dëshmi tjetër rreth këtij emërimi
na sjell gjeografi  Siçilian Thommaso Fazello (1498-1570), shkruan se:
"Shqiptarët që erdhën në  fillim në Bisiri u quajtën "greci". Më tej këta
shqiptarë të quajtur "greci"  u vendosën përgjithmonë në Contessa Entella
rreth vitit 1450".

*
NGA HISTORIKU I SHQIPTARËVE TË GREQISË*

Studimet për shqiptarët e Greqisë, që njihen me emrin arvanitas, janë
shumë  të pakta, për të mos thënë aspak. Sot, burimet historike,
kulturore,  gjuhësore, letrare dhe muzikore janë shumë të kufizuara ose
mungojnë  plotësisht. Strukturat shtetërore greke janë kujdesur që burimet
historike,  kulturore dhe letrare arvanitase të mos dalin në dritë.
Kështu, na mungojnë  shumë dokumente me vlera të mëdha historike për
kombin e arbërit.  Arvanitasit e Greqisë nuk janë ardhës, nuk janë as
minoritet. Ata, ishin dhe  janë ende në Greqi. Valë të tjera të mëdha të
arbërve në drejtim të Greqisë  ka pasur në shekullin IV-VII dhe XIV, që i
njohim nga disa historianë, nuk  janë veçse, shpërngulje e disa
principatave të arbërve të veriut në drejtim  të jugut për arsye të
pushtimeve të tokave të tyre në veri të Arbërisë nga  pushtuesit sllavë
dhe më vonë nga pushtuesit turq. Disa historianë grekë,  evropianë dhe
shqiptarë shumë figura të ndritura heroike, politike dhe  kulturore
arvanitase na i paraqesin si minoritarë grekë ose si u pëlqen  grekëve
"vorioepiriotë".

Termi grek në shekullin XIX ka pasur domethënie politike dhe jo atë
kombëtare dhe gjuhësore siç e ka sot. Kështu, Kryengritjen e vitit 1821,
fuqitë e mëdha evropiane e shfrytëzuan duke i pagëzuar kryengritësit me
emrin e përbashkët grekë për të realizuar Greqinë politike të sotme. Pra,
të  gjithë kryengritësit e vitit 1821, arvanitasit, elenasit, vllehët, dhe
 bullgarët, në mënyrë të barabartë, pas krijimit të mbretërisë dhe më vonë
të  shtetit grek, morën emrin e përbashkët politik-kombëtar grek. Vetë
elenasit,  në shekullin XVIII dhe në fillim të shekullit XIX, parapëlqenin
të quheshin  romei dhe gjuhën e tyre romaikis. Kështu, Rigas Fereos
(1757-1798), ideologu  dhe frymëzuesi i Kryengritjes së vitit 1821, në
poemën e tij "Këngë  Kushtrimi" në një rresht të saj shkruan në gjuhën
greke, grekët e sotëm,  njiheshin romei, kurse shqiptarët me emrin
arvanitis.

Është e vërtetë, që shumë herë arvanitasit ortodoksë u përplasën me
arvanitasit myslimanë dhe luftuan kundër njeri-tjetrit, pra, ishte një
luftë  fetare. Arvanitasit ortodoksë i luftonin arvanitasit myslimanë
sikur të  ishin turq dhe jo arvanitas, ndërsa arvanitasit myslimanë, i
luftonin  arvanitasit ortodoksë sikur të ishin grekë dhe jo arvanitas2.
Shumë dekada  më parë, mbizotëronte pikëpamja se arvanitasit në Greqi janë
një racë e  ulët. Këtë gjë e besonin dhe vetë arvanitasit, pasi nuk e
njihnin historinë  e të parëve të tyre, që kanë ndihmuar për krijimin e
shtetit grek. Për  mohimin e ndihmesës së arvanitasve në krijimin e
shtetit grek, fillimisht u  mohua raca, gjuha shqipe dhe çdo dorëshkrim i
vjetër shqip i shkruar me  shkronja greke u konservua, për të mos dalë më
kurrë dhe për t'i mbuluar  përgjithmonë pluhuri i harresës. U hodh baltë
mbi disa figura të shquara  heroike të Kryengritjes greke të vitit 1821,
që ishin arvanitas, pra,  shqiptarë, duke i quajtur tradhtarë, duke i
burgosur dhe shumë prej tyre u  vranë në pabesi mbas themelimit të
mbretërisë greke. Kështu, ata politikanë  dhe historianë grekë, që hodhën
baltë mbi disa figura të shquara arvanitase  të 1821, kërkonin që t'i
prisnin rrënjët arvanitase në Greqi. Por, nuk ia  arritën këtij qëllimi
dashakeq, sepse jeta historike, politike dhe kulturore  greke nuk ka
kuptim pa qenien e racës shqiptare në Greqi.

Arvanitasit janë një realitet në shtetin Grek. Ata kanë luftuar në
Kryengritjen e vitit 1821 bashkë me grekët kundër osmanëve turq, për
formimin e shtetit grek. Arvanitasit e quajnë veten e tyre zotër të
Greqisë.  Hartuesit e statusit të shoqërisë greke qenë tre arvanitas nga
fshati  Arvanitohori pranë Tirnovas, Bullgari. Ata ishin: Pano Joani,
Nikol  Kristianika, Janaq Adhami3. Është fakt, tashmë nuk mund të
diskutohet edhe  pse deri tani pjesërisht ishte fshehur që 90 ndër 100
heronjtë e
Kryengritjes së vitit 1821-it, ishin arvanitë4. Që arvanitasit mbajtën
peshën kryesore të luftës Nacionalçlirimtare të 1821-shit, përveç që ishin
 pjesa dërmuese e popullsisë në Greqi në periudhat e kryengritjes, mund të
 shpjegohet edhe nga fakti që arvanitasit ishin një popull luftarak,
krenaria  e të cilit nuk mund të lejonte poshtërimet e skllavërisë.

Disa nga arvanitasit heronj të Kryengritjes të vitit 1821 ishin: Gjergj
Kundurioti, Kiço Xhavella, Andoni Kryezi, Teodor Kollokotroni, Marko
Boçari,  Noti Boçari, Kiço Boçari, Laskarina Bubulina, Anastas
Gjirokastriti,  Dhimitër Vulgari, Kostandin Kanari, Gjeorgjio Karaiskaqi,
Odise Andruço,  Andrea Miauli, Teodor Griva, Dhimitër Plaputa, Nikolao
Kryezoti, Athanasio  Shkurtanioti, Hasan Bellushi, Tahir Abazi, Ago
Myhyrdani, Sulejman Meto,  Gjeko Bei, Myrto Çali, Ago Vasiari, dhe shumë e
shumë shqiptarë të tjerë.  Arvanitasit janë krijuesit e çetave të komitëve
nën pushtimin turk, që  ruajtën jo vetëm të vërtetën e mosnënshtrimit dhe
liridashjes, por edhe të  kulturës, të zakoneve të lashta, muzikës,
valleve dhe këngëve popullore të  tyre. Më 1674, Konsulli anglez në
Athinë, Zhan Zhiroj, thoshte se: "Kleftët  e fushës si këtu (në Atikë)
ashtu edhe në More, janë të gjithë arvanitë"5.

Arvanitasit, këta luftëtarë trima, heronjtë e Kryengritjes së vitit 1821,
jo  vetëm me armët e tyre luftuan për pavarësinë e Greqisë, por ishin
kryetarët  e parë të shtetit grek të posalindur, që drejtuan Greqinë drejt
ndërtimit të  jetës evropiane. Në vitin 18506, arvanitasi Andoni Kryeziu,
kur ishte  kryeministër, shpalli Kishën Autoqefale Greke, duke e shkëputur
përgjithmonë  nga varësia e Fanarit të Stambollit. Kur arvanitasi Dhimitër
Vulgari, ishte  kryeministër i Greqisë nga vitet 1855-1875, u bë i mundur
bashkimi i Shtatë  Ishujve me Greqinë. Kryeministri Dhimitër Vulgari,
mbështeti fuqishëm  kryengritjen e ishullit të Kretës për t'u bashkuar me
të. Gjenerali Teodoros  Pangallos, pasi u zgjodh Kryetar i shtetit grek
(1925-1926), u arritën shumë  marrëveshje të rëndësishme në fushën e
politikës dhe kulturës me shtetin  shqiptar në ato vite. Nga kryetarët dhe
kryeministrat e Greqisë që dolën nga  fara arvanitase veçojmë: Joani
Kapodistria, Gjeorgji Kundurioti, Pavlo  Kundurioti, Andoni Kryeziu,
Athanas Miauli, Diomidh Qiriako, Emanuil Repili,  Petro Vulgari,
Aleksandër Koriziu, Aleksandër Diomidhi, Kiço Xhavella, Jani  i Ri
Kollokotroni, Aleksandër Zaimi, Jorgos Papadhopulos etj.

Për krijimin e shtetit grek, arvanitasit kanë ndihmuar në të gjitha
drejtimet për përparimin e Greqisë. Arvanitasit ishin profesorët e parë që
 themeluan Akademinë e Athinës ndërsa investuesi i ndërtesës së Akademisë
së  Athinës ishte shqiptari i pasur nga Voskopoja e Korçës Simon Sina, i
cili i  bëri një dhuratë të madh Greqisë, duke ndërtuar godinën e
Akademisë së  Athinës e cila është edhe sot. Më 1859 filluan punimet e
para, për ndërtimin  e Akademisë më 15 prill 1876, Simon Sina vdes, duke
lënë trashëgimtare vetëm  dy vajza dhe, në bazë të testamentit të tij, e
vazhdoi dhe e mbaroi veprën  gruaja e tij, Ifigjenia Sina, më 1885 [7].
Nga gjiri i familjeve arvanitase  dolën shumë intelektualë të shquar që u
bënë akademikë të Akademisë së  Athinës si: Dhimitër Egjiniti, Angjelo
Gjini, Sotiri Shqipi, Spiridon Doda,  Vasil Egjiniti, Gjergj Sotiriu,
Kostandin Horemi, Aleksandër Diomidhi,  Maksim Miçopulos, Vasil Malamo,
Dhimitri Kaburoglu, Teofil Vorea etj. Mënyra  e jetesës dhe veshja
arvanitase ka tërhequr vëmendjen e shumë studiuesve të  huaj që kanë
vizituar Ballkanin në shekujt e mëparshëm. Piktorë të huaj, të  frymëzuar
nga lloj i mënyrës së jetesës dhe veshjes arvanitase, mbushën  tablotë e
tyre me këto tema.

Shumë tablo me portretin e luftëtarit arvanitas gjenden nëpër muzetë e
mëdha  të Evropës dhe kanë tërhequr vëmendjen e vizitorëve të shumtë por,
nuk ishin  vetëm piktorët e huaj që u frymëzuan nga mënyra e jetesës,
veshja dhe figura  e luftëtarit arvanitas ose shqiptar. Nga fara
arvanitase, dolën shumë  piktorë, disa prej tyre me famë botërore. Temat
frymëzuese të këtyre  piktorëve të mëdhenj arvanitas ishin betejat
fitimtare të princit të  Arbërisë dhe Epirit, Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeu,
i njohur edhe nga papa Piu  II, mbret i Albanisë dhe i Maqedonisë më 1458,
si dhe lufta shekullore e  kombit të arbërit për liri, shpërnguljet me
dhunë nga trojet e tyre  shekullore etj. Disa nga këta piktorë arvanitas
me famë janë: Polikron  Lebeshi, Eleni Bukura, Jani Altamura Bukura, Niko
Voko, Niko Engonopulos,  Alqi Gjini, Jani Kuçi, Taso Haxhi, Stamati
Lazeru, Thanasi Çinko, Andrea  Kryeziu, Niko (Gjika) Haxhiqiriako, Buzani,
Gizi, Biskini etj. Të gjithë  këta piktorë të mëdhenj me famë kanë
prejardhje shqiptare ngase kanë  deklaruar vetë që janë nga zonat e
banuara me shumicë dërrmuese arvanitase  si ishulli i Hidrës, Eubea,
Atikia8, etj, që janë zemra e Greqisë së lashtë,  dhe janë banuar dhe
banohen edhe sot nga arvanitasit.

Kështu, një popull me shpirtin luftarak dhe artistik, që nga gjiri i tij
kanë dalë heronj, politikanë, akademikë, piktorë etj, është e natyrshme të
 shprehej edhe në vargje poetike letrare. Në shekujt e kaluar, gjuhës
shqipe,  i bëhej një luftë e ashpër për ta zhdukur nga kujtesa e popullit
të saj.  Por, edhe ky qëllim dashakeqës nuk u arrit, sepse, populli
arvanitas diti ta  ruajë gjuhën në kujtesën e vet. Mënyra se si është
ruajtur gjuha shqipe  është interesante për faktin se nuk shkruhej në
masën e gjerë të popullatës  arvanitase, nuk e lanë të tjerët që gjuha
shqipe të shkruhej! Kështu,  populli arvanitas zgjodhi rrugën e të
kënduarit për të ruajtur gjuhën e tij.  Këngët arvanitase u përkasin
teksteve të këngëve dhe poezisë së lirikave të  vjetra arvanitase, këngë
për lirinë, dashurinë dhe të tipit kaçak, pra të  njeriut të lirë prej një
shpirti të pathyeshëm dhe të ndjenjës popullore.  Një dëshmi që kemi nga
P. Joti që shkroi "Historinë e Shtatë Ishujve" të  vitit 1866, na vërteton
se Suliotët që ishin në Korfuz9, kur pastronin  armët, këndonin këngët
arvanitase për heronjtë e tyre. Në këngët arvanitase  të Suliotëve nuk
kishte asnjë fjalë greke. Dy këngë që këndoheshin nga  arvanitasit Suliot,
gjenden në librin me titull "Bleta Shqiptare" të autorit  Thimi Mitko,
botuar në vitin 1878 në Aleksandri.

Në vitin 1891, gjermani Arthur Milchkofer, në veprën e tij me titull
"Attika  und seine Heutigen" ndër të tjera shkruan: "Nga ç'di unë, këngët
popullore  greke, u janë përshtatur këngëve të vjetra arvanitase të
dashurisë, lirisë  dhe atyre kaçake"10. Kështu u bë greqizmi gjuhësor, ku
u flijua në këtë  mënyrë kënga e vjetër epiko-lirike arvanitase, e cila
kaloi tek brezat e  rinj në variantin grek dhe kështu u njoh duke humbur
identitetin e saj të  vërtetë shqiptar. Në tetor të vitit 2003, pas një
pune 17 vjeçare kërkimesh,  muzikologu dhe këngëtari i njohur arvanitas
Thanasi Moraiti botoi  antologjinë e parë të teksteve të këngëve
arvanitase të Greqisë me titull  "Antologjia e këngëve arvanitase të
Greqisë", një libër shkencor, me vlera  të mëdha historike dhe kulturore
për kombin e arbërit. Kjo antologji, është  fryti i një pune shumëvjeçare
të mundimshme dhe të lodhshme e cila përmban  në vete jo vetëm një njohje
të thellë të antologjisë së gjuhës, por edhe të  njohjes së thellë
muzikore. Bëhet fjalë për një vepër e cila vjen të mbushë  një boshllëk të
madh, më në fund kënga dhe poezia muzikore popullore  arvanitase është e
regjistruar dhe kjo më e pakta e asaj që ekziston, por  mbi të gjitha
është hedhur baza e saj. Dhe kjo është një nga punët me anë të  së cilës
duhet të mbërrijmë dhe të zgjerojmë horizontet tona edhe më tej  por,
përmbledhje të letërsisë arvanitase në një antologji letrare nuk ka të
botuar e as nuk është zbuluar deri më sot.

Nga kërkimet e mia tetëvjeçare nëpër arkivat historike greke dhe nëpër
bibliotekat private të disa intelektualëve arvanitas, gjeta disa tekste
poetike, kërshëndella dhe vjersha satirike. Njëra nga këto poema është
shkruar në vitin 1571 nga poeti luftëtar, Manoli Blesi në gjuhën italiane,
 por me shumë greqizma. Disa strofa të poemës, për herë të parë i gjejmë
në  librin e Kostandinos Biris "Arvanitasit Dorjenët dhe Grekët e rinj",
dhe në  librin "Arvanitët dhe prejardhja e grekëve" të autorit Aristidh
Kola. Në  vargjet e poemës, përmenden luftëtarët arvanitas që morën pjesë
në luftë  kundër turqve në Qipro. Poema e shkruar; në italisht nga
arvanitasi Manol  Blesi më 1571, ka mbi 41 strofa, por deri më sot nuk e
kam gjetur të tërën,  përveç strofave të botuara në librin e Kostandin
Birit dhe Aristidh Kolës.

*O të varfër Luftëtarë...
si do t'ia bëjmë nga këtu dhe mot
të shkojmë me këmbë gjer në Qipro
të luftojmë tok
O të varfër Luftëtarë

4
Ku është tani Kelmendi madhështor
Kapedan i Ushtrisë
dhe ai i Gërbeshi burrëror
që i bëri turqit me u dridhë
bashkë me Gjinin e Frasqisë
Mbushur shpirt e fshehtësi...

5
Ku është Shtini dhe Kanaqi,
Meksi, Lopësi dhe Barbati
me Andruço mustaqelliun,
Petro Bua dhe Stamatë
që së bashku porsi Maçok
shkonin të gjithë në grackë;
O të varfër Luftëtarë...

41
Dhe hymë në dimër
do të rikthehemi në verë
me këtë shoqëri kaq të mirë
të Kalorësve dhe të Qitësve
trima dhe luftëtarë të zotë
siç bënin dhe me të vjetrit tanë
O të varfër Luftëtarë.....


GJUHA SHQIPE NËPËR SHEKUJ
*
Elementi kryesor i cili dallon arvanitasit nga popujt e tjerë që përbëjnë
shtetin e sotëm grek, është gjuha shqipe, që ata flasim brenda në rrethin
familjar. Deri në shekujt e mëparshëm gjuha shqipe nuk shkruhej nga masa e
 gjerë e popullit të saj, nuk përbënte gjuhën e shkollimit, këtë gjuhë e
flisnin njerëzit e pashkolluar, ishte gjuhë e jetës së përditshme, prandaj
 arriti të përcillej nga brezi në brez. Pra, gjuha shqipe ishte gjuhë
popullore dhe jo gjuhë letrare e fetare. Kështu, njerëzit e diturisë dhe
të  letërsisë e quanin gjuhën shqipe gjuhë "barbare". Gjuha shqipe, duke
mos u  shkruar, mund të rrezikonte të humbiste gjatë shekujve, të humbiste
 origjinalitetin e saj dhe emocionet shpirtërore. Prandaj, stërgjyshërit
tanë  arbër krijuan ninullat, këngët e kreshnikëve dhe vajet. Një nga
mënyrat e  rruajtjes së gjuhës, pra, është kënga. Kështu, shumë ngjarje të
përditshme  dhe ngjarje historike u përcollën brez pas brezi nëpërmjet
këngës popullore  si në vargjet e mëposhtme:

*  Meqë nuk dimë të shkruajmë,
          mjaftohemi me të folur,
          me këngët dhe me vajet
          kujtesa jonë kështu ruhet
          Askush nesh nuk dinte të shkruante,
          por i bëmë këngë dhe u ruajtën
          goja-goja deri më sot
          kujtesa jonë e gjallë mbet.*

.... ..... ..... .....
Vepra më e rëndësishme nga pikëpamja gjuhësore është fjalori
greqisht-shqip  i Kostandin Kristoforidhit. Në këtë fjalor pasqyrohen
vetëm idiomat  gjuhësore nga Epiri deri në Shqipërinë e Veriut. Një fjalor
i gjuhës shqipe,  në kuptimin e mirëfilltë, domethënë pasqyrimit të gjuhës
shqipe që flasin  arvanitasit, banorë që jetojnë masovikisht në Greqinë që
në kohën antike,  mungon edhe sot e kësaj dite. Në shekullin XIX, një
tjetër shkencëtar,  Panajot Kupitori, veç veprës së njohur "Studime
shqiptare" (1878)5, kishte  hartuar një fjalor të gjuhës shqipe, vepër që
për më shumë se një shekull  mbeti si dorëshkrim në bodrumet e Akademisë
së Shkencave të Athinës dhe, për  shkaqe të panjohura, ende nuk është
botuar. Panajot Kupitori, ishte  arvanitas nga ishulli i Hidrës. Ai mbaroi
studimet në Universitetin e  Athinës. Pas studimeve punoi mësues i
letërsisë në gjimnaz në Athinë ku më  vonë u bë drejtor i kësaj shkolle.
Në vitin 1860 Kupitori botoi "Abetare të  gjuhës shqipe" dhe më vonë
fjalorin greqisht-shqip të cilin në vitin 1882 e  bleu konsulli francez në
Janinë Aug. Dozan6. Në vitin 1926 fjalori  greqisht-shqip i Panajot
Kupitorit e ribleu Ndërrmjarja Historike dhe  Etnologjike të Greqis. Më
tej fati i fjalorit të Panajot Kupitorit nuk  dihet. Një tjetër fjalor i
të folmes së gjuhës shqipe të Atikisë që ishte  hartuar nga Taso Nerukos
(1826-1892), do të mbetet i panjohur dhe i  pakapshëm. Pas vdekjes së
Nerukos, vejusha e tij ia dha dorëshkrimin  gjuhëtarit të madh gjerman,
G.Meyer dhe ai e botoi në veprën e vet  "Albanesich Studien V" faqe 67-94,
pjesën nga A-ja deri tek L-ja, si  shqip-gjermanisht7.

Arvanitasi nga ishulli i Salaminës, Anastas Kullurioti (1822-1887), në
vitet  1879-1880 themeloi gazetën Zëri i Shqipërisë. Ai botoi më 1882 dy
libra në  gjuhën greke "Ankimet shqiptare" dhe "Klumësht për foshnjat".
Veprimtaria e  këtij arvanitasi të shquar u ndërpre mbasi qeveria greke e
arrestoi dhe e  burgosi në Athinë. Në vitin 1887 Anastas Kullurioti vdiq i
helmuar në burgun  e Athinës. Libri më i vjetër është vepra e Gjon Buzukut
titulluar "Meshari".  Ai, u përfundua dhe u shtyp më 1555. Kopja e vetme
ekzistuese u zbulua në  vitin 1740 nga arqipeshkvi shqiptar i Shkupit Gjon
N. Kazazi. Më vonë  "Meshari" shkoi në Bibliotekën e Vatikanit, ku u
rizbulua më 1909 nga  arbëreshi Pal Skiroi. Libri ka pasur 220 faqe dhe
sot mungojnë 32 faqet e  para. Ky libër, ishte shkruar me shkronja latine
ku ishin shtuar dhe pesë  shkronja të tjera9. Dhe u botua më 1968, nën
përkujdesjen e gjuhëtarit të  madh shqiptar, Eqrem Çabej, në gjuhën e
sotme letrare shqipe.
....... ........ .....  ........... ........ .......

Në Greqi, në fund të shekullit XIX, gjuha shqipe flitej nga pjesa më e
madhe  e popullatës e deri brenda në oborrin mbretëror. Bile në flotën
detare,  ushtarake dhe tregtare greke flitej shqip. Për të shkruar poemën
në gjuhën  shqipe ose arbërishte, autori në mungesë të një alfabeti të
njësuar të  gjuhës shqipe, në ato vite ka përdorur shkronja greke dhe
mendoj se mund të  ketë përdorur alfabetin e mëposhtëm që unë e kam
ndërtuar në bazë të fjalëve  të shprehura në vargje. Për, plotësimin e
alfabetit shqip me 36 shkronja,  poeti duhet të ketë përdorur disa lidhje
midis 24 shkronjave të alfabetit  grek. Shkronjat që janë përdorur në
poemë janë 38:

*NDE PËR TË PARËN
EPARA VASILLOPUVA JONE PRINCIPESHËN
TONË
LEKSANDRA       LEKSANDRA

Të këndonnë ndë arbërishte,   Të këndojmë në shqip,
Ç' ishtë gluhë trimmërishte,   që është gjuhë trimërie,
Ç' eflit nafarhu Miauli,   që e fliste admiral Miauli,
Bocari, dhe gjithë Suli.   Boçari, dhe gjithë Suli.

I
Duav diev ndë mal, Doli dielli në mal,
si të pa siprë ndë kal, si të pa sipër në kalë,
ufsheh bërdha ndë në re, u fsheh brenda në re,
të ndritonjësh ti ndë dhe. të ndriçohesh ti në dhe.
------
Kur ti vinje ka Tatojë, Kur ti vije nga Tatoi,*
Hëna dil ka Jmitojë, Hëna dilte nga Imitos,*
tuke shtif sit' e te pa, duke hedhur sytë e të pa,
ndrito për mua ti të tha. ndriço për mua ty të tha.
-----
Drita je çë sperëndon, Drita je që s'perëndon,
lulea e lulevet çë mblon lulja e luleve që mbulon,
vendetë ka merudhi, vendet nga kundërmimi,
kado vete e kado rri. nga do vete e nga do rrish.
-----
Parnithi një krino nxuar, Parnis* një zambak nxori,
e ka marudhia e hovë, e nga aroma e hollë,
erdh një Dhuk' e na emuar, erdhi një duk dhe na e mori,
e ekev ndë Peterhovë. dhe e çoi në Petërburg.
-----
Lulea e lulevet me fletë Lule e luleve me fletë
bërdha ndë pallat jë vetë, brenda në pallat je vetë,
kur hin bërdha ndë një gardh, kur hyn brenda në një gardh,
ka gjithë luletë ti sbardh. nga gjithë lulet ti zbardh.
-----
Drita luan ndë diamant, Drita luan në diamant,
çel e shqep ndë një perlandë, çel e shqep në një perlandë,
bërdha ndë si tënd çë luan; brenda në sy tënd që luan?
edi vetëm' aj çë ruan, E di vetëm ai që ruan,
të sglidh më të mirën' vajzë të zgjedhë më të mirën vajzë
për ti shkon ndë glisht' unazë. për ty shkon në gisht unazë.
-----
Ketu e tri milë vjet, Këtu e tremijë vjet,
vasillopuv nëk' uvjet, princeshë nuk u gjet,
të mos ngjitej ati lart, të mos ngjitej atje lart,
të shih Lenënë ndë Spart. të shihnin Lenën** në Spartë.
-----
Lenënë çë njer pastaij Lenën që njeh pastaj
ka të bukurit' e saij, nga të bukurit e saj,
një çë dh' asajë i pëlqev një që asaj i pëlqeu
vasillopuv e rrëmbev. princi e rrëmbeu.
-----
Pastaij ka tri milë vjet, Pas tremijë vjetësh,
na uleshe ti ç' i glet na uleshe ti që i ngjan
Lenesë, ndë kurm ndë si, Lenës, në trup, në sy,
ndë t' ecurë ndë bukuri. në të ecur në bukuri.

-----
Ndai menate del një ifth, Ndaj me natë del një yll,
çë strros natën' e embif, që shtron natën e mbyll,
për posh dheft' e sjell ditë, për poshtë dheut e sjell ditë,
pra ja thonë 'Afrëditë. pra ja thonë Afërditë.
-----
Ti je aij ifthi çë na sjell Ti je ai yll që na sjell
ditënë kur del si diell, ditën kur del si diell,
ka pallati, e na rruse nga pallati, e na zbret
ndë në horë, si një nuse, në qytet, si një nuse,
me të tëmë me të tatë, me të tëmë me të tatë,
e të mblonmë me uratë. e të mbulojmë me uratë.
........ ...... ...... .......

Shkruajta ndë 26 E shkruajta në Marsit 1889 ndë Pire. 26 Mars 1889 në
Pire. (POEMA KA 430 RRESHTA, Kjo eshte e shkurtuar)


NJË FJALIM PARAZGJEDHOR I BOTUAR NË GJUHËN SHQIPE NË GAZETËN

*


..... .... ......
Tekstin po e paraqes ashtu siç është botuar në gazetën "E ARDHMJA E
ATDHEUT"  në gjuhën shqipe, të shkruar me shkronja greke dhe me disa
kombinime për të  plotësuar alfabetin e gjuhës shqipe. Gjatë
transkriptimit vërejta se  shkruesi i fjalimit parazgjedhor të vitit 1860,
ka përdorur shumë fjalë  greke. Po i njëjti fjalim është botuar në gazetën
e kohës edhe në gjuhën  greke. Për transkriptimin e fjalimit parazgjedhor
të vitit 1860, kam  përdorur alfabetin e mëposhtëm me 38 shkronja. Aty ku
ka pikëpresje ka  kuptimin e pikëpyetjes.


*Pr' polit të katundevet t' 'Athinësë*

Vllezer!
Dheu ist i ljagëtë akoma ga gjakëratë të tatrevet edhe vllezrevet
tuai˙  progjismë tiragnonë, apoktismë elleftherinë, ist sjum' e madhe
lipon  vllastimi ndë kai gjaku të mos jemi ikano pr' ellefteri. Tuti ata
sitëtë çë  ranë ndë ljuftë do të na jjapënë nemë edhe mallëkime. Na çë
kemi sindagmë.  Çë do thetë sindagmë; Do thetë çë gjithë polit ka to
dhikioma të frondisnjë  vetëmë të dhiokisetë mirë patridha, të mos ketë të
rëndë foro, to bënjë të  mire nome, të mos ibenjënë konaqe, të mos ibjerë
korofilaqi me vurdhulë ëdhe  të tjeratë. Epedhi çë nuk boresnjënë tuti
politë të mblidhenë, pse jjanë  alargu njeri ga njatri dhiorisnjënë
antiprosopë ëdhë ata thujenë vuleftai.  Ata bënjënë atë çë do të bëinë
politë ndë mblidhesinë, ëdhe çë do bënjënë  ata ist i mirë bënë.

Donni të sihnni çë vëljen dhikiomai jjuai; vëzdonni kuvernisinë pr' të
petiqjënjë papsën dhimarhotë ëdhe dhiorisën dhimarho të tretën paredhro,
ëno  nomi thotë çë preps të dhiopisetë i pari paredhro tërgon
psalidhoqerëtë e  dhimarqisë edhe Nomarqisë pr' tu pllanepsënjënë i tu
foverisënjënë. Polit!  Sindagmai thotë çë istë paranomi Kuvernnisi t'
anakatosetë me dhinami të  sajja edhe ëpirroi nd' ëklogi, nuk' istë pune e
sajja, eklogjia iste  dhikioma i lait. E sihnni fort mirë Kuvernisi pr'
simfero të sajja  anakatosetë, nuk preps lipon të stinni psifo ndë ata çë
u protinën, pse do  ti kenni tauljetë.

*Për qytetarët të katundeve të Athinës*

Vëllezër!
Dheu është i lagët akoma nga gjakrat të tatëve edhe vëllezërve tuaj;
dëbuam  tiranin, fituam lirinë. Është shumë e madhe, pra, vëllazërimi ndaj
këtij  gjaku të mos jemi të denjë për lirinë. Të gjithë ata syt që ranë në
luftë do  të na japin nam dhe mallkime. Ne që kemi kushtetutë. Ç'do thotë
kushtetutë?  Do thotë që gjithë qytetarët kanë të drejtë të përkujdesen
vetëm, të  qeverisë mirë atdheu, të mos ketë të rënda taksa, të bëhen të
mira ligje, të  mos i bëjnë konak, të mos bjerë xhandarin me kërbaç edhe
të tjera. Meqenëse  që nuk mundin të gjithë qytetarët të mblidhen, sepse
janë larg njeri nga  tjetri, caktojnë përfaqësues edhe ata quhen deputetë.
Ata bëjnë atë që do të  bënin qytetarët në mbledhje, edhe çfarë do bëjnë
ata është e mirë të bëhet.  Nëse kuptuat mirë që po të kujdeseni të
caktoni të mirë njerëz ata që do  vështrojnë interesin tuaj, njerëz që nuk
mund t'i mashtrojë, mos t'i tërheqë  nga vetja e tij, do të jeni të lirë
si ju do Kushtetuta.  . Por, nëse  caktoni njerëz tuaj që i dinë vuajtjet
tuaja edhe një e rrahur e xhandarit,  fjala vjen, edhe një e vogël shkelje
do të jetë një e madhe fyerje për  qytetarin, sepse qytetari atëherë do
vejë në të vërtetin përfaqësues të tij  edhe nuk do t'i thotë "mos ki
merak, do të kujdesem ... çfarë bëhet për një  të rrahur ... ashtu ishte
koha...", por do të vejë në Kuvend të thotë edhe  deputetët do të
thërrasin ministrin të pyesin çfarë u bë do t'i kërkojnë  pakënaqësinë
edhe do të gjykohet ai që është fajtor, në mos gjykohet,  atëherë prishet
ministri me Kuvendin, edhe e dini çfarë pëson ministri?  Pushohet. Ashtu
do të ndreqen punët edhe nuk do të bëhen padrejtësi.

Doni të shihni sa i madh është e drejta juaj? Vështroni sa të mira premton
 qeveria që do të bëjë në gjithë bashkitë; premton shkolla, premton gjyqe
paqësore, premton ura, ju premton të gjitha të mirat, arën**, të jepni
votën  tuaj ministrit Simo edhe në kryebashktiakut Skufo, edhe pastaj i
harron të  gjitha, arën, të dalin deputetë njerëz që nuk dinë nga mot edhe
brengat që  vuan shpirti juaj nga kalimtarët edhe konduktorët. Ata nuk
dinë me ç'punë  edhe djersë nxirrni bukën, ju ngarkojnë me të tjera taksa!
Doni të shihni sa vlen e drejta juaj? Vështroni qeverinë për të arritur
qëllimin pushon kryebakëtiakët edhe emëron kryebashtjak të tretë zëvendës,
 dhe ligji thotë që duhet të caktojë i pari zëvendës dërgon të prerin me
gërshërë*** të Bashkisë edhe të Prefekturës për t'u mashtruar ose t'u
frikësojë.

*(KY FJALIM PO JU DERGOHET I SHKURTUAR. AI ESHTE PREJ 3 FAQESH)*

....... ..........

*KËRSHËNDELLAT ARVANITASE*

Kërshëndellat janë këngë gëzimi, që u këndohen ardhjes së Vitit të Ri dhe
shpërndarjes së dhuratave nga plaku i Vitit të Vjetër, ose siç njihet në
fenë Ortodokse, Shën Vasili. Këto këngë gëzimi, këndohen nga grup fëmijësh
 që trokasin derë më derë për të treguar ardhjen e Vitit të Ri. Mbas
këndimit  të këngës fëmijëve u dhurohet nga të zotët e shtëpisë nga një
lek ose  dhuratë tjetër simbolike. Populli shqiptar, kishte dhe ka
kërshëndellat e  veta, që këndohen në prag të ardhjes së Vitit të Ri. Edhe
pjesa e popullit  shqiptar që jeton në territorin e Greqisë ka
kërshëndellat e veta të cilat  në masën e gjerë të tyre njihen me emrin
Kalanda. Me kalimin e viteve shumë  pak kërshëndella mbetën në kujtesën e
arvanitasve në fund të shekullit XX.  Të moshuarit e fundshekullit XX,
kujtojnë që këndonin kërshëndella kur vinin  Krishtlindjet ose Vitit i Ri,
por me kalimin e kohës këto këngë gëzimi kanë  filluar të harrohen. Ata
kujtojnë që kërshëndellat i këndonin në gjuhën  shqipe. Disa nga këto
këngë gëzimi arvanitase janë botuar në revistën  "BESA", organ i "Lidhjes
së Arvanitasve të Greqisë" në vitet 1983-1995.  Kështu, një pjesë e
kërshëndellave që këndonte populli arvanitas me rastin e  Krishtlindjeve,
janë shpëtuar duke u shkruar nga mbledhës të ndryshëm  arvanitas në faqet
e revistës "BESA", që tashmë nuk qarkullon.

Sipas kërshëndellave, ndërimi i viteve shoqërohej me kërkimin e fatit.
Pra,  Shën Vasili ose plaku i Vitit të Ri, thirret si pasues në kërkimin e
fatit,  i cili cilësohet "njeri" që vjen nga "toka e premtuar", me shumë
të mira dhe  sjell mbarësi. Ditët e Krishtlindjeve janë ditë ndjeshmërie,
pendese për  mëkatarët, përzemërsie e mirësie. Në kërshëndellat e zonës së
Menidhit  mbledhësi Dhimitër Jota shënon: "Me rëndësi në kërshëndellat e
Menidhit  është miti i njohur i lëshimit të bisqeve të reja nga druri i
thatë"1. Por,  këtë mit e ndeshim edhe në vise të ndryshme të Greqisë
jugore nga Rumelia e  deri në More, që njihen në histori e deri më sot si
zona të banuara me  popullsi shumicë arvanitase. Nga arkivi i revistës
arvanitase "BESA", kam  shkëputur disa kërshëndella që kanë vlera të larta
gjuhësore, historike dhe  folklorike.

........ .......

*PASQYRA E LËNDËS*

*PARATHËNIE........................................  ........................... 7
HYRJE.............................................  ................................11
NGA HISTORIKU I SHQIPTARËVE TË GREQISË.................. 15
GJUHA SHQIPE NËPËR SHEKUJ......................................... 25
POEMË E VITIT 1889 NË GJUHËN SHQIPE E
BOTUAR NË REVISTËN GREKE ......................................... 37
NJË FJALIM PARAZGJEDHOR I BOTUAR NË
GJUHËN SHQIPE NË GAZETËN GREKE NË VITIN 1860........... 59
SATIRA ARVANITASE TË BOTUARA NË
GJUHËN SHQIPE NË GAZETËN GREKE NË VITIN 1860.......... 69
KËRSHËNDELLAT ARVANITASE................................. 73
FAKSIMILE.........................................  ................ 83
BIBLIOGRAFIA......................................  ...........................111
*


*Autor: Arben P. Llalla
Shtëpia Botuese: Tringa Design, Tetovë, Prill 2006.
*
http://pashtriku.org/

----------


## biligoa

GJENOCIDI GREK MBI POPULLSINË ÇAME NË ÇAMËRI

 Çështja çame dhe përgjithësisht çështja e minoritetit shqiptar në Greqi lindi me vendimin e Konferencës së Londrës më 1913, e cila e shkëputi këtë trevë shqiptare dhe ia aneksoi atë Greqisë. Që nga kjo kohë fillon një presion i vazhdueshëm, një politikë sistematike e shtetit grek dhe e forcave të ndryshme ultranacionaliste për shkombëtarizimin e kësaj treve. Për këtë qëllim, u përdorën të gjitha mënyrat, si tatimet e rënda, grabitja e tokës, përjashtimi i popullsisë nga pjesëmarrja në administratën shtetërore, ndalimi i dhunshëm i arsimit në gjuhën amtare, madje edhe në shkollat  fillore, vrasjet, burgimet, dënimi me dhunë deri në masakrat e përgjakshme.

Nga S. XHARDO, Janinë


Më 1913, u krye masakra në përroin e Selamit (Paramithi) e 72 krerëve të Çamërisë dhe e qindra të tjerëve nga kapiteni famëkeq Deli Janaqi. Në  përfundim të Luftës së Parë Botërore, më 1918, u përpilua plani i grabitjes së tokave të popullsisë çame. Ligji i të ashtuquajturës Reformë Agrare, i aplikuar vetëm në Çamëri, u rrëmbeu shqiptarëve të cilët u degdisën në Anadoll, me mijëra hektarë tokë buke, sipërfaqe të mëdha me vreshta, qindra mijë rrënjëve ullinj, të cilat u bënë prona të elementëve grekë.

Këto masa u pasuan nga organizimi i çetave terroriste në territorin e Çamërisë, sanksionet ekonomike, lufta raciale, braktisja e popullsisë shqiptare në injorancën më të thellë, inkurajimi i kryqëzatave fetare. Përpjekjet e dhunshme të vitit 1923 për ta shpërngulur me forcë popullsinë çame në Turqi, shënojnë një kulm të paparë në politikën e egër shoviniste greke.

Bilanci ishte shumë tragjik për popullsinë shqiptare. Greqia qe ndër shtetet e para në Ballkan në të cilat triumfoi fashizmi nacionalist. Në gusht të vitit 1936, Joan Metaksai  vendosi diktaturën fashiste. Viktima e parë ishte popullsia çame. Fashistët  e orës së parë, tregtari Stavro Koçoni dhe oficeri i xhandarmërisë Zambeta filluan goditjet sistematike në Filat, Pituljete, Gumenicë për zhdukjen e popullsisë çame. U shkua deri atje sa populli i Paramithisë u ndalua me violencë të fliste në gjuhën shqipe.

Përçarja

Qeveria greke bëri çmos që të përçante popullsinë shqiptare çame, duke u përpjekur të kundërvejë të krishterët ndaj muslimanëve. Kjo politikë shtetërore nuk kaloi pa lënë gjurmë, pasi popullsia e kësaj zone në shumicën dërrmuese ishin e paarsimuar dhe nuk u arrit që qarqet intelektuale të  dominonin situatën.

Popullsisë çame iu ngarkuan taksa të rënda, të cilat nuk  kishin vetëm natyrë fiskale, por synonin ta detyronin atë të emigronte në Shqipëri ose gjetiu. U ndryshuan emrat shqiptarë të fshatrave Spatari, Galbaqi, Picari, Varfanj, Arpika me emra greke, respektivisht Trikoforo, Ella, Aetos, Parapotume, Perdhika duke i kolonizuar me grekë, me qëllim

ndryshimi të raporteve të popullsisë. Para se të hynte në Greqi, ushtria fashiste italiane, qeveria greke filloi një fushatë të re masakrash dhe krimesh nga më monstruozët kundër  popullsisë shqiptare. Dy muaj para konfliktit italo‑grek, qeveria fashiste e  Metaksait kreu një akt ndofta pa precedent në historinë botërore. Të gjithë meshkujt nga 16‑70 vjeç, mbi 5000 burra, u burgosën dhe u dërguan në ishujt e largët të Egjeut.

Ky veprim u krye në bazë të vendimit të marrë më parë në  Gumecinë nga një mbledhje e kryesuar nga Dhespoti i Janinës, Spiridoni, ku merrnin pjesë edhe zv/Prefekti i Gumenicës Jorgo Vasilako, komandanti i Korafilaqisë dhe përfaqësues të grekërve të Çamërisë. Nga ky kontigjent viktimash 350 veta u masakruan, 400 të tjerë vdiqën më vonë gjatë internimit nga torturat dhe uria. "Në këtë mënyrë ‑shkruan Jani Sharra ‑ qeveria e vendosi elementin shqiptar, mysliman, haptazi në kampin e armikut" duke e paragjykuar popullsinë çame.

Rekrutët

Rekrutët çamë, si shtetas grekë të mobilizuar në vitet 1939 dhe 1940 që në atë kohë ndodheshin në shërbim ushtarak, me urdhër të Korparmatës së Janinës, u vunë të thyejnë gurë dhe të ndreqin  rrugë në formën e punës së detyrueshme. Në takimin që pati Komandanti i Divizionit VIII të Epirit, gjenerali Kaçimitro, me 2000 djem çamë, u kërkonte mendime për rrezikun që i kanosej vendit nga Italia fashiste. Çamët u treguan të gatshëm për të luftuar armikun e përbashkët.

Por për çudi, në vend të armëve u dhanë kazma dhe lopata për të vepruar në prapavija  për ndërtim rrugësh. Ishte një qëndrim mosbesimi i autoriteteve greke ndaj çamëve dhe njëherazi dhe një fyerje e poshtërim për ta, duke i trajtuar jo  si bashkëluftëtarë, por si robër lufte. Nga ana tjetër, Italia gjatë  përgatitjeve të luftës me Greqinë nuk mund të mos merrte në konsideratë për interesat e saj gjendjen diskriminuese të shqiptarëve të Çamërisë.

Çiano, ministër i Jashtëm i Italisë, në gusht të vitit 1940, do t'i vinte në dukje ambasadorit grek në Romë se "Greqia ishte e vendosur me të gjitha mjetet që disponon të vazhdojë një program politik, ka diskriminuar në mënyrë tepër të rëndë shqiptarët në favor të grekërve. Dhe këtë e ka bërë në të gjitha  fushat e veprimtarisë, që nga ajo e lirisë personale e në atë ekonomike,  deri në atë të mësimit të gjuhës... i kanë larguar shqiptarët në rajone larg qendrave të mëdha, duke i mbajtur në kushte primitive".

Lufta

Shpërthimi i Luftës Italo‑Greke më 1940 thelloi tensionin politik në  Çamëri. Megjithë përpjekjet e pushtuesit për ta tërhequr minoritetin shqiptar në anën e tij dhe pavarësisht se popullsia çame gjatë regjimit fashist të Metaksait kishte vuajtur shumë, ajo përgjithësisht mbajti një qëndrim neutral ndaj palëve në konflikt. "Edhe kur italianët pushtuan Gumenicën‑shkruan Jani Sharra‑rrallë ndonjë çam u bashkua me ta". Gjithkush mund të shtrojë pyetjen: pse u mbajt ky qëndrim i ashpër ndaj minoritetit shqiptar?

A ishte kjo një masë vetëmbrojtjeje nga ana e autoriteteve lokale dhe qendrore greke? A u shkaktua kjo vetëm nga frika e një hakmarrjeje të mundshme të shqiptarëve për krimet që ishin kryer ndaj tyre nga regjimi i Metaksait dhe bandat greke? Të dhënat provojnë se asnjëra prej këtyre arsyeve nuk përbënte shkakun e këtij veprimi kriminal.

Synimi ka qenë akoma  më i largët dhe njëkohësisht më antishqiptar. Edhe në situatat e vështira dhe të komplikuara, kur Greqisë po i trokiste lufta në derë, autoritetet greke me gjakftohtësi u përpoqën të përfitonin ç'të mundnin. Ata gjykuan se ishte krijuar një moment i përshtatshëm në marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare për spastrimin etnik përfundimtar të Çamërisë.

Këtë e provon edhe fakti se pas shpërthimit të luftës, pasi u bë e qartë se kapitullimi i Greqisë përballë  ushtrive italiane ishte i afërt, autoritetet lokale greke të Çamërisë përgatitën listat dhe po përpiqeshin të siguronin mjetet e nevojshme të mbartjes për të gjitha gratë dhe fëmijët që kishin mbetur në Çamëri me qëllim që kur të hynin ushtritë e huaja këtu, të mos gjenin këmbë shqiptari.

Pas thyerjes së ushtrive italiane dhe tërheqjes së tyre nga Greqia u intensifikua dhuna dhe terrori i qeverisë së re greke mbi popullsinë shqiptare të Çamërisë. Të burgosurit dhe të internuarit çamë u liruan vetëm pas pushtimit të Greqisë nga ushtritë gjermane në një gjendje të rëndë  shëndetësore dhe shpirtërore. Pas pushtimit të Greqisë nga gjermanët, pritej  që çamët e kthyer nga internimi të hakmerreshin ndaj forcave shoviniste greke që kishin qenë shkaktarë të vuajtjeve.

Ndryshimi

Por ndodhi krejt ndryshe. Ata u ngritën mbi pasionet shoviniste dhe zgjodhën rrugën e bashkëpunimit dhe të bashkëjetesës për të përballuar bashkërisht gjendjen e rëndë që u krijua nga pushtuesit e rinj gjermanë. Për këtë qëllim u organizuan dy mbledhje të  gjera në Koskë dhe në Spatar. Njerëz me ndikim në krahinë si Musa Demi,  Shuaip Llajo, Isuf Izeti, Xhaferr Çafuli, Jasin Sadiku dhe shumë të tjerë punuan me përkushtim për të krijuar atmosferën e mirëkuptimit midis dy komuniteteve, grek dhe shqiptar.

Madje fshatarët e Varfanjit, Salicës etj, dërguan përfaqësuesit e tyre në fshtatrat e krishtera ku burrat ishin larguar nga frika e hakmarrjes, duke i siguruar që të ktheheshin se asgjë e keqe nuk do t'i gjente. Në zonën e Igumenicës dhe të Filatit ishte bërë  rregull që asnjë grup i rezistencës greke nuk dilte në zonat e lira pa qenë i shoqëruar nga një shqiptar çam. Pikërisht për këtë veprimtari e sakrificë,  jo pak çamë dolën para gjykatave të pushtuesit dhe u burgosën.

Duke pasur parasysh këtë realitet të mirëkuptimit dhe të bashkëpunimit midis dy  komuniteteve (greke dhe çame shqiptare) studiuesi Niko Zhangu shkruante: "Sikur shqiptarët çamë të ishin kriminelë, do të zhdukeshin të gjithë fshatrat e krishterë të Thesprotisë rreth fshatrave shqiptaro‑çame". Për qarqet shoviniste greke nuk ishte i pranueshëm mirëkuptimi dhe  bashkëveprimi midis komuniteteve shqiptare dhe greke. Për të nxitur përçarjen e tyre ata nxitën vrasjen e çamëve me influencë si Tefik Qemali, Jahja Kasemi, Jasin Sadiku etj. Me vrasjen e shqiptarëve të tjerë nga çeta e  Koçnikollës, punët morën një drejtim të rrezikshëm.

Të revoltuar nga këto akte, një grup çamësh u drejtuan për të djegur Rahulin, por u doli përpara popullsia e Karbunarit, një fshat i madh i përbërë prej shqiptarësh dhe i ndaloi. Edhe pse Rahuli shpëtoi nga një katastrofë e sigurtë, "më pas bandat  e Zervës therën edhe gratë dhe fëmijët e atyre që shpëtuan Rahulin", domethënë banorët e Karbunarit. Në këto rrethana, disa krerë të Çamërisë u  përpoqën të formonin një batalion për mbrojtjen e saj.

U formua një battalion i cili kishte vetëm gjysmën e efektivit të një batalioni të zakonshëm, afro 300 veta. Për arsye se gjermanët nuk donin të prishin marrëdhëniet me qeverinë kuislinge të Ralisit, ky batalion veproi brenda kufijve politikë të  shtetit shqiptar. Populli u armatos, por nuk pranoi të bashkëpunonte me  gjermanët, nuk u fut në këtë batalion dhe nuk i përdori armët kundër  popullsisë greke, por përkundrazi u rezistoi në mënyrë demonstrative përpjekjeve të gjermanëve për ta hedhur kundër elementit grek. Qëllimi i  armatosjes së popullsisë çame ishte thjesht një masë vetëmbrojtëse, pasi ata  kishin vuajtur shumë nga shovinizmi grek.

Por ajo që i shqetësoi më shumë atëherë forcat shoviniste greke, ishte ngritja e këshillave shqiptare në të gjithë Çamërinë. Në mars të vitit 1943, u formua çeta e parë e përzjerë e cila bashkëpunonte me EAM‑in. Tashmë, edhe biografët e Zervës, si Mihal Miridhaqi nuk e mohojnë kontributin dhe pjesëmarrjen e çamëve muslimanë në radhët e rezistencës antifashiste greke në formacionet e ELLAS‑it dhe EAM‑it.

Historiani i lartpërmendur thekson se çamët nxorrën mbi 1000 luftëtarë. Popullsia çame filloi të organizohej në luftën kundër fashizmit në dimrin e viteve 1942‑1943, madje që në verën e vitit 1942 u krijua në Filat grupi ilegal i rezistencës antifashiste i përbërë nga Njazi e Kasem Demi, Mustafa Sulo (Kalbaqi), Dervish Dojaka, Muharrem Demi, Braho Karasani, Sami  Alushi, Tahir Demi, Vehip Huso e shumë të tjerë. Ata punuan në rrëzë të kufirit të Shkallës së Zorjanit e më thellë për organizimin e rezistencës, për krijimin e bazave të luftës, për popullarizimin e ideve të Kartës së  Atlantikut, e cila u garantonte popujve e pakicave etnike liri, barazi dhe  të drejtën e vetëvendosjes pas fitores mbi fashizmin.

Betejat

Në shkurt të vitit 1943  u krijua çeta "Çamëria" dhe pak më vonë batalioni "Çamëria", i cili zhvilloi në shtator 1943 betejën e famshme të Konsipolit kundër gjermanëve, që zgjati  55 ditë. Ajo betejë u shqua për pjesëmarrjen e gjerë të popullsisë së Çamërisë, të Delvinës dhe të minoritetit pa dallim kombësie e shtresash shoqërore. Në mars të këtij viti u krijua formacioni i parë miks shqiptaro‑grek. Ai luftoi me trimëri kundër gjermanëve dhe zervistëve në Mallun, në Revani, në Theojefira, në Pleshavicë, në malin Kacidhjar e gjetkë.

Në pranverë të vitit 1944 në Qeramicë u formua Batalioni IV "Ali  Demi" me më shumë se 500 djem çamë. Ky batalion hyri në përbërje të Regjimentit XV të Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare Greke (EAM). Gjatë luftimeve të tij në rrugën Janinë‑Gumenicë, Koskë, Smartë e Lopës si dhe në Mallun  ranë trimërisht dëshmorët Muharrem Myrtezai, Ibrahim Halluni, Husa Vejseli, etj. Gjithashtu, shumë çamë morën pjesë në Brigadën VI, VII, IX dhe XI të ushtrisë greke.

Edhe misioni britanik që kreu hetime në Çamëri nuk e mohonte pjesëmarrjen e çamëve në radhët e EAM‑it. Edhe gjermanët u përpoqën ta hedhin minoritetin shqiptar në luftë kundër EAM‑it dhe Frontit Nacionalçlirimtar Shqiptar. Këto përpjekje regresive shoqëroheshin me një  propagandë me ngjyra të theksuara nacionaliste. Në kuadrin e bashkëpunimit të popullit shqiptar dhe atij grek, u bënë përpjekje për të vendosur ura lidhje në linjën e atyre forcave që udhëhiqeshin nga Partitë Komuniste.

Minoriteti

Në bisedimet midis përfaqësuesve të të dy palëve ishte vendosur që në tetor të  vitit 1943, të harmonizohej puna në minoritet. Për këtë qëllim ishte pranuar që të vinin në minoritetin grek në Shqipëri anëtarë të Partisë Komuniste Greke "që të bëjnë punë në minoritete duke qenë në lidhje gjithmonë me ne". Po kështu do të procedohej edhe në Çamëri. Minoriteti grek në Shqipëri u synua me lakmi nga reaksioni zervist grek për të depërtuar në të, me qëllime  të hapura antishqiptare.

Të dërguarit e EAM‑it në minoritet, si Aleks  Janari, me propagandën e tyre shfrytëzuan marrëveshjen që përmendëm më sipër, për të ngjallur ndjenjat nacionaliste të minoritetit, "për t'i bërë masat e minoritetit t'i drejtojnë sytë nga Greqia".

Në një miting që ishte bërë në Akrovjan ishte deklaruar hapur se "ne pranojmë të jemi një Greqi qoftë komunikste, qoftë djalliste, por vetëm Greqi të jemi". Sipas të  njëjtit burim del se grumbullimet dhe veprimtaria e reaksionit grek financohej me të holla. Nga Dhrovjani dhe Leshnic ishin dërguar për tek Zerva 23 veta "pasi ky paguante 1 stërlinë për tre anëtarë të familjes"

(minoritare). Ndjenjat nacionaliste po merrnin forcë në minoritetin shqiptar  në Greqi, domethënë në Çamërinë e përtejme, duke ndikuar në çoroditjen e popullsisë çame ndaj situatës në luftës dhe të mbështetjes së saj. Megjithatë, Kryesia e Këshillit Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar të Shqipërisë, duke pasur bindje në vijën e bashkëpunimit midis dy popujve, dërgoi një delegacion në Konferencën Panepirotike të EAM‑it sipas ftesës së bërë nga Komiteti Panepirotik Nacionalçlirimtar i Greqisë më 14 qershor 1944. Duhet shënuar se ky bashkëpunim inspirohej nga qëllime fisnike të bashkëjetesës midis fqinjëve me devizën: luftë e ashpër dhe e paprerë armikut nazist dhe gjithë reaksionit në shërbim të tij.

Nacionalistët

Peshë jo të vogël në trajtimin e çështjes çame dhe të pozitës së  Çamërisë në vitet e Luftës së Dytë Botërore do të luante dhe qëndrimi i  nacionalistëve çamë, i cili aspironte hapur me qëndrimin e vet bashkimin e  Çamërisë me Shqipërinë. Këtë lëvizje e drejtonte një Këshill krahinor me organizmat e tij në nënprefekturat dhe fshatrat.

Pjesëtarë të këshillit  krahinor të Çamërisë ishin njerëz me influencë si vëllezërit Dino, Adem  Muha, Hamza Rexhepi, Hizder Ahmeti, Mahmut Mala, Ramadan Sulo, Bido Taho, Haxhi Shehu etj. Këshilli krahinor kryente në një farë mënyre detyra të qeverisjes siç ishin mbajtja e rrefullit dhe qetësisë, zgjidhja e mosmarrëveshjeve, interesohej për hapje shkollash shqipe etj. Një veprimtari e tillë ishte e papranueshme për qeveritarët e Athinës.

Ndaj qeveria greke e Ralisit shtroi kërkesën këmbëngulëse pranë të Dërguarit të Posaçëm gjerman për Evropën Juglindore Nojbaherit "për rivendosjen e prefektit të  administratës greke në Thesproti", "të cilët do të kryenin funksionet e tyre zyrtare në Çamëri, duke u mbështetur në Vermahtin gjerman".

Mirëpo  autoritetet gjermane mbanin një qëndrim të dyfishtë. Sipas këtij qëndrimi, gjermanët nuk njihnin zyrtarisht veprimtarinë e Këshillit Krahinor çam, ç'ka presupozonte njohjen e administratës shqiptare. Nga ana tjetër, nuk i jepte përgjigje të prerë as qeverisë së Ralisit. Megjithatë, në heshtje, autoritetet gjermane e pranonin punën e Këshillit, i cili siguronte mbajtjen  e qetësisë në krahinë, gjë që u interesonte edhe gjermanëve. Nacionalistët shqiptarë çamë nuk përkrahnin përpjekjet e oficerit  anglez të ndërlidhjes për një marrëveshje bashkëpunimi me grupin nacionalist të Zervës. Eshtë e qartë se këto përpjekje nuk dhanë ndonjë rezultat, sepse qëllimet e këtyre grupimeve nacionaliste ishin diametralisht të kundërta.

Bashkimi

Nacionalistët shqiptarë synonin bashkimin e Çamërisë me Shqipërinë, ndërsa përkrahësit e Zervës e kundërshtonin me çdo mënyrë një gjë të tillë. Madje zervistët prisnin rastin e volitshëm për një sulm vendimtar mbi Çamërinë,  për të ushtruar mbi të shfarosjen kombëtare. Për të realizuar synimet e tyre, nacionalistët çamë bënë përpjekje për t'u lidhur me Shtabin Aleat të Mesdheut, për të mënjanuar rrezikun zervist për fatin e Çamërisë.

Një qëndrim të tillë e kishin konstatuar dhe autoritetet gjermane. Sipas  raporteve që i kanë ardhur të dërguarit të posaçëm të Rajhut, Nojbaherit, vërenin gjermanët‑grupi nacionalist shqiptar po punon për t'ia aneksuar Çamërinë Shqipërisë". Në përgjigje të këtij telegrami pohohet me gojën plot  se "Ky grup (nacionalistët) është gati të lidhet me këdo, mjaft të bashkojë  Çamërinë me Shqipërinë".

Rreziku i një raprezalje nga bandat shoviniste të Zervës i bën më të vetëdijshëm nacionalistët çamë qqë të ngulnin këmbë në  pikëpamjen e tyre se rruga e bashkimit të tyre ishte rruga e bashkimit të forcave politike shqiptare. Edhe pse Marrëveshja e Mukjes (gusht 1943) ishte përflakur nga PKSH në  mënyrë të njëanshme, nacionalistët çamë i referoheshin asaj si e vetmja  rrugë për të zgjidhur çështjen kombëtare shqiptare. Për këtë ata bënë disa  herë thirrje për të shmangur luftën vëllavrasëse dhe për bashkimin e të gjitha forcave për mbrojtjen e çështjes kombëtare, në këtë kuadër dhe atë të  Çamërisë.

Në një letër që Nuri Dino i dërgonte më 21 shkurt 1944 Shefqet Peçit, konstatonte se në Greqi po bëheshin përpjekje pë bashkimin e dy forcave kryesore politike të EAM‑it dhe EDES‑it me synimin që "grekërit të  shkatërrojnë Shqipërinë edhe nën maskën komuniste...".

Dhe më tej ai i kujton Sh. Peçit se "mjaft gjak shqiptari vaditi tokën tonë, mjaft larg u dëgjua afshi i popullit tonë për liri dhe kjo mjafton për të nesërmen, por e nesërmja duhet të na gjejë të bashkuar më shumë se kurrë". Thelbin e kësaj letre e përbënte kërkesa këmbëngulëse për bashkim "për hir të gjakut që na bashkon dhe të zakonit që s'mund të na ndajë". Ai kërkonte mendimin për bazat e bashkimit, por me "kusht që të mos preken parimet tona dhe karakteri kombëtar".

Përballë bashkimit të armiqve të kombit shqiptar, një qëndrim i tillë për bashkimin e forcave politike shqiptare ishte më se i justifikuar. Por  një gjë e tillë nuk ndodhi, sepse denoncimin e Mukjes e kishte sanksionuar  edhe Konferenca Nacionalçlirimtare e Labinotit (shtator 1943).

Shfarosjet

Në anën tjetër, popullsia çame gjendej përballë veprimtarisë së ethshme antishqiptare të EDES‑it të Zervës, i cili e kërcënonte atë me raprezalje  dhe shfarosje. Zerva u përpoq ta përdorte popullsinë çame si forcë kundër  ELLAS‑it. Kjo manovër djallëzore synonte së pari ta fuste popullsinë shqiptare në kurthin e luftës midis forcave politike në Greqi, së majtës ekstreme dhe së djathtës ekstreme, me synimin që cilido të ishte rezultati i konfrontimit politik në Greqi, të krijohej preteksti dhe konjuktura e përshtatshme politike për shfarosjen dhe dëbimin e saj.

Së dyti, të shtonte forcat për të goditur EAM‑in kundërshtar, pra ta përdorte popullin shqiptar si mish për top. Në bisedimet e zhvilluara në fshatin mininë në 3‑6 korrik 1944, të dërguarit e Zervës i parashtruan popullsisë çame këto kushte: 1‑ Çarmatimin e plotë 2 ‑ Mobilizimin e përgjithshëm të popullsisë çame në radhët e EDES‑it si dhe të pranonin pushtetin e EDES‑it në Çamëri.

Populli çam u gjend në pozita të vështira. Ai nuk pranoi të futet në luftën  midis forcave rivale në Greqi dhe si ndëshkim Zerva filloi ndaj kësaj popullsie sulmin e përgjithshëm të 8 Korrikut 1944 që ka patur ato konseguenca që dihen. Ky fakt pohohet dhe në letrën e Këshillit Antifashist të Çamërisë dërguar: Qeverisë greke të Bashkimit Kombëtar, Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Mesdheut, Qeverive të Fuqive të Mëdha, Komitetit Qendror të EAM‑it, Guvernatorit të Epirit, Komitetit Panepirot të EAM‑it.


Arkivat

Në arkivat e Shqipërisë ruhen shumë dëshmi të emigrantëve çamë lidhur me krimet e forcave zerviste. Përpara masakrës së Korrikut, forcat e EDES‑it kishin kryer një valë tjetër masakrash në qershor. Gjithashtu, pas verës pasoi një fushatë tjetër në Tetor të vitit 1944 e cila bëri të plotë spastrimin etnik të Çamërisë. Rezultatet e këtij spastrimi kanë qenë me të vërtetë tragjike. Nga një  popullsi prej 35000 vetësh që ishte para luftës mbetën vetëm disa dhjetëra  familje.

Vetëm në tragjedinë e Filatit dhe të Paramithisë që u zhvillua në Qershor dhe Tetor të vitit 1944, rezultati ishte: 2000 të vrarë, gra, fëmijë, pleq dhe burra të paarmatosur, të masakruar në mënyrën më çnjerëzore nga bandat zerviste. Në fshatrat e Paramithisë, Gardhitës, Dhrahumit, Karbunarit, Veliat, Filatit, Galbaqit dhe Spatarit u grabitën 4949000 okë drithë, 2217500 okë tërshërë dhe elb, 361500 okë djathtë, 457700 okë vaj ulliri, 12850 okë gjalpë, 27020 krerë bagëti të imta, 18500 okë duhan, 26800 okë oriz, 37000 okë bajame, 2500‑3000 shtëpi të djegura dhe dëme të tjera të  pronës që arrinin në 84700 frs.

Një pjesë e mirë e historiografisë greke të pasluftës di dhe diplomacia  greke gjatë periudhës së luftës së ftohtë, por edhe sot, kanë mbrojtur tezën  absurde se populli çam (an blok) ishte bashkëpunëtor i nazistëve dhe fashistëve dhe u largua me ta për në Shqipëri në fund të luftës.

Memorandumi që Komiteti Antifashist i Emigrantëve çamë, u drejtoi ndërkombëtarëve në 1947-ën

Komisionit hetimor të Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së rreth trajtimit dhe

masakrave të minoritetit çam në Greqi.

Ne Komiteti Antifashist i Emigrantëve Çamë në Shqipëri, me besim në parimet demokratike dhe humanitare të OKB-së, në emër të emigrantëve çamë në Shqipëri, parashtrojmë para komisionit të drejtat tona të humbura, shtypjet, persekutimet dhe masakrat që kryen fashistët grekë për të shfarosur minoritetin shqiptar në Greqi. Në vazhdim të protestave dhe kërkesave tona drejtuar aleatëve dhe Kombeve të Bashkuara, ne kërkojmë drejtësi për sa parashtrojmë:

 Klika shoviniste dhe reaksionare greke prej 32 vjetëve me radhë, duke shkelur brutalisht çdo parim njerëzor dhe duke mos përfillur aspak traktet ndërkombëtare, kanë përdorur kundër minoritetit Shqiptar në Greqi një politikë shfarosje. Qysh me pushtimin grek në Çamëri më 23 shkurt 1913, banda e Deli Janaqit e shtyrë dhe e përkrahur nga autoritetet e vëndit masakroi pa më të voglën arsye 72 burra të krahinës së Paramithisë në përroin e Selamit. Këto masakra qenë fillimi i shfarosjes së minoritetit shqiptar dhe

zbulojnë orientimin që mori politika greke kundrejt popullatës sonë. Ndjekjet, persekutimet, burgimet, internimet, torturat, plaçkitjet dhe grabitjet në pretekstin e çarmatimit gjatë vjetëve 1914‑1921, veprimtaria terroriste e komitaxhinjve, provakacioni më 1921 i Gjeneral Bairas, të gjitha këto e tregojnë realitetin e mjerrimeve në të cilat u vu popullata e jonë në kohën e pushtimit grek. Koska, Lopsi, Varfanji, Karbunari, Kardhiqi, Paramithia, Margëllëçi, Arpica, Grykohori, etj, janë një pjesë e fshatrave

që kanë paguar më shtrejtë këtë terror. Më 1922‑1923, qeveritarët e Greqisë vendosën të zbatonin shpërnguljen e elementit mysluman të Çamërisë (duke i gjykuar si turq) në shkëmbim me grekërit e Azisë së Vogël (duke i gjykuar sipas fesë). Ky akt i turpshëm i qeveritarëve te Athinës u has në rezistencën tonë dhe në ndërhyrjen e Lidhjes së Kombeve, e cila duke njohur kombësinë shqiptare të popullatës sonë hodhi poshtë vendimin e qeverisë greke.

Politika

Por megjithë ndërhyrjen e Lidhjes së Kombeve dhe të angazhimeve solemne të marra nga qeveria greke në Lozanë më 16 janar 1923, prapë njerëzit e Athinës vazhduan politikën e tyre të shfarosjes. Ata përdorën çdo mjet për të vështirësuar qëndrimin në Çamëri të elementit shqiptar, shpronësuan qindra familje në 6000 ha tokë pa më të voglin shpërblim si në Dushk, Gumenicë, Kardhiq, Karbunar, etj. Qeveria e Athinës vendosi emigrantët e Azisë së Vogël në Çamëri me qëllim që ta popullojë me grekër dhe të krijojë mundësin

e emigrimit të popullatës autoktone Shqiptare. Familje të tëra detyroheshin të braktisin vatanin për në Turqi, Shqipëri, Amerikë e gjetkë dhe fshatra si Petrovci, Shëndëllinja u braktisën krejt nga banorët shqiptarë. Në këto rrethana ne nuk gëzuam asnjë të drejtë nacionale dhe na pengoheshin akoma edhe gjuha amtare; në vend të zhvillimit të kulturës kombëtare dhe të përparimit, përkrahet fanatizmi dhe injoranca, në vënd të shkollave hapeshin

dhe ndihmoheshin klubet fetare në gjuhën arabe, ndërkohë që 95 % të popullatës sonë qëndrojnë akoma analfabet. Krahina e Çamërisë, një vend i pasur dhe i begatshëm, kishte mbetur mbrapa pa zhvillim ekonomik, pa komunikacion dhe në duart e fajdexhinjve. Në luftën kundër fashizmit dhe tamam në përfundim të saj forcat reaksionare

Monarko‑Fashiste të Llakës së Sulit të krijuara nga reaksioni dhe në shërbim të pushtuesit, nën Komandën e Gjeneral Napoleon Zervës, sulmuan dhe masakruan pabesisht banorët shqiptarë myslymanë të Çamërisë. Në këtë kohë kur trupat e ELAS‑it dhe tonat ishin në luftime kundër gjermanëve, komanda e EOEA-s në kompromis me gjermanët operonte për të fituar pozita për luftën vëlla- vrasëse; dhe kur forcat tonat besnike të frymës dhe të vendimeve të

marrëveshjes së Kasertës (Sarafis‑Zerva) Gusht 1924, zbatonin urdhërat e Komandës së përbashkët në ndjekje të Gjermanëve, Gjeneral Napoleon Zerva, komandant i forcave të rezistencës ne Epir (ELAS ‑ EOEA), urdhëronte njëkohësisht operacionet dhe masakrat në kurriz të popullatës të pafajshme të Çamërisë.

Shkeljet

Masakrat në Çamëri janë një shkelje flagrante e parimeve njerëzore dhe një mospërfillje e turpëshme e parimeve dhe e karakterit të luftës antifashiste. Masakrat në Çamëri u kryen në sajë të bashkpunimit dhe marrëveshjeve me gjermanët, të cilët në tërheqje u lanë vendin forcave zerviste. Ja një fakt konkret i bashkëpunimit ndërmjet forcave zerviste dhe të atyre gjermane: Komandanti Zervist Theodhor Vito, i forcave të krahinës së Filatit, nje ditë

para hyrjes së forcave Zerviste në Filat dhe pikërisht më 22 shtator 1944 në katundin Fanaromen, 3 km larg Filiatit, u takua me Komandantin e forcave gjermane në tërheqje. Mbas këtij takimi shohim që ende pa u larguar mirë forcat gjermane nga Filati, forcat e Theodhor Vitos hynë në Filat. Kështu një bashkëpunim i tillë u siguroj forcave Zerviste krahët duke u dhënë mundësi për të filluar terrorin dhe masakrat në një stil të gjërë në të gjitha krahinat e Çamërisë. Forcat e divizionit X te EOEA nën komandën e Kolonel Vasil Kamarës dhe pikërisht ato të regjimentit XIV të këtij

Divizioni të udhëhequr nga Kranja, me ndihmësa Lefter Strugarit, avokat Stavropullosit, Ballumit, Zotos, kriminelët me damkë Pantazejt, etj, më 27 qershor 1944 hynë në qytetin e Paramithisë. Në kundërshtim me premtimet e dhëna dhe marrëveshjes së bërë midis Myftiut Hasan Abdullaj nga një anë dhe Shapera me Dhespotin e Paramithisë nga ana tjetër si agjentë të Zervës, filluan masakrat më të poshtra. Burra, gra dhe fëmijë të pa mbrojtur qenë

objektivi i Monarko‑Fashistëve Grekë. Numri i të masakruarve në qytetin e Paramithisë dhe rrethe arritën në 600 veta. Më 28 korik 1944 forcat e regjimentit 40 nën Komandën e Agores hynë në Parg ku masakruan 52 burra, gra dhe fëmijë.

Masakra

Forcat e EOEA nën komandën e Theodhor Vitos, Ilia Kaços, Hristo Mavrudhit, Hristo Kaços, Hari Dhiamantit ,etj., mbasi rrethuan qytetin e Filiatit më 23 Shtator 1944, ditën e Shtunë në mëngjes, hynë në qytet. Po në këtë ditë hynë edhe në Spatar, plaçkitën dhe grabitën të gjitha familjet dhe gjithë ç'ka gjetën. Në mbrëmjen e natës 23 duke u gdhirë 24 Shtator 1944, hynë dhe forcat e komanduara nga Kranjaj, Strugari e të tjerë; me arritjen e këtyre

forcave filluan menjëherë masakrat. 47 burra, gra dhe fëmijë u masakruan në Filat dhe 157 numërohen të masakruarit të vrarët dhe të humburit në Spatar, ku një pjesë e mirë e tyre ishin grumbulluar nga katundet të tjera. Të gjitha gratë e reja dhe vajzat u keqpërdorën dhe u çnderuan prej kriminelëve të Zervës. Pak ditë më vonë monarko‑fashistat grumbulluan të gjithë burrat që kishin mbetur dhe me vendimin e Gjyqit fallco, Koqinja Kryetar,

Stavropullos Prokuror dhe katër anëtarë, 47 shqiptarë të pafajshëm u masakruan. Në Granicë të Filiatit janë mbuluar kufomat e 46 vetave dhe të therrura me thika dhe 45 të tjerë në fushë të Filatit tek ara e Xhelo Metos. Familje të tëra janë zhdukur me prindër, fëmijë dhe foshnjë në djep. Gratë dhe vajzat u çnderuan. Me qindra deklarata të atyre që shpëtuan përshkruajnë vrasjet dhe vuajtjet e pasosura nga ata del qarte kriminaliteti dhe qëllimi i veprimeve të monarkofashistëve në Çamëri. Ja disa shembuj: Sanije Bollati

në Paramithi është djegur me benzinë mbasi iu prenë sisët dhe iu nxorrën sytë. Ymer Muratin e vranë dhe e bënë copa‑copa në Paramithi. Në shtëpinë e Sulo Tarit ishin grumbulluar më se 40 gra dhe Çili Popova nga Popova i veshur ushtarak me një grup ushtarësh hyri brenda, muarrën gratë dhe vajzat më të bukura dhe filluan t'i çnderonin në një dhomë tjetër. Ulërima e vajzave dhe grave arrrinin kulmin. Kjo poshtërsi vazhdoi gjithë natën. Seri Fejzo, Fizret Sulo Tare, etj. ishin objekt i këtyre poshtërsive. Hilmi Beqirin nga Filati mbasi e plagosën para familjes së tij, e lanë dhe ikën.

Familja për ta siguruar e strehon tek dentisti Mavrudhiu, ai e mban për disa orë, por më vonë lajmëron ta marrin dhe e çojnë tek Stavro Muhaxhiri, kurse vetë largohet për tek Shuaip Metja ku ishin mbledhur shumë familje. Andartët informohen, e marin, më parë nxjerrin dhëmbët e floririt me darë dhe më pas e vranë. Malo Muhon plak 80 vjeçar i sëmurë prej katër vjetësh vritet me sopatë para

së shoqes. Trutë i kërcyen në prehër të së shoqes e cila pasi ia mblodhi e mbuloi me jorgan dhe iku. Në Spatar Abdul Nurçe merret e çohet në Filat zbathur, zvarriset nëpër rrugë të qytetit dhe më në fund vritet para shtëpisë së Nidh Tafeçit. Familja e Lile Rustemit nga Shulashi e përbërë prej 16 vetash në shumicë fëmijë, zhduken krejtësisht pa shpëtuar as edhe një. Xhelal Minit nga Paramithia ia prenë kokën me bajoneta mbi trupin e Myfti Hasan Abdullaut.

Sali Muhdinit, Abedin Bakos, Muhamet Pronjës dhe Malo Sejdiut iu prenë gishtrat, hundët, gjuhën dhe këmbët dhe kur këta ulërinin nga dhembjet e mëdha, andartët Zervist këndonin këngët e komandantit të tyre dhe gëzoheshin kur shikonin këto tmerre.

Më në fund i vranë në çengelat e kasapëve. Në emër të popullatës sonë ne protestojmë edhe një herë për të gjithë këto ne i parashtrojmë Komisionit Hetimor të Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së, tragjedinë e luajtur në Çamëri dhe heqim vërejtjen për një akt barbar të kryer me qëllim shfarosje të popullatës sonë. Ne theksojmë nevojën e përfundimit të shpejt të problemit çam dhe kemi bindje se do të gjejnë zgjidhje kërkesat tona që janë:

1. Marrja e masave i imediate për pengimin e vendosjes së elementeve të hua në vatrat tona.

2. Riatdhesimi i të gjithë çamëve.

3. Kthimin e pasurise, shpërblimin e dëmeve tona shkaktuar në pasuri të luajtshme dhe të palujtshme.

4. Ndihmë për rindërtimin e vatrave dhe vendosjen tonë.

5. Sigurimin dhe garancin që rrjedhin prej traktateve dhe mandateve ndërkombëtare, si sigurimi i të drejtave civile, politike, kulturale dhe sigurimi personal.

6. Gjykimi dhe dënimi i të gjithë përgjegjësave të krimeve të kryera.

Duke ju shprehur konsideratat tona më të shquara

Komiteti Antifashist i Emigrantëve Çamë

Taho Sejho, Kasem Demi, Rexhep Çami, Tahir Demi, Vehip Demi, Dervish Dojaka, Hilmi Seiti, Tiranë 1947.

http://pashtriku.org/

----------


## biligoa

Arvanitët

 ARVANITËT DHE VLERAT E TYRE KOMBËTARE NË GREQ
Me fjalën Arvanitas kuptojmë Shqiptarë para krijimit të shteteve Ballkanike. Shkrimtarët Bizantik shqiptarët e sotëm i quanin Arvanitë, shkrimtarët Latinë shqiptarët e sotëm i quanin Albanë, kurse shkrimtarët osmanë dhe arabë shqiptarët i quanin Arnaut. Pra arvanit, alban dhe arnaut është emërtimi i kombit të sotëm shqiptar. Në Fjalorin e gjuhës greke fjala arvanit shpjegohet me origjin albanian.

Arben LLALLA

_______________________

Aristidh Kolia :“Në Greqi pak njerëz nuk e kanë gjyshen apo gjyshin arvanitas’’.



*Gjuha jonë vetëm thuhet 
nuk e lanë që të shkruhet
Bëmë këngë këshillat e urta
që të mos harrohet gjuha*

Popullsia shqiptare që jeton sot në shtetin e ri Grek, ndahet në dy grupe, ata që quhen arvanitas, dhe ata që quhen shqipëtar, që grekët i quajnë allvani dhe kanë ardhur në Greqi pas pushtimit osmano turk.
Të pakët janë njerëzit të cilët dinë historinë e vërtetë të arvanitëve dhe zonat në Greqi, që banohej dhe banohet nga popullata që flasin gjuhën arbërore ose shqipe.
Në këtë studim do të përmendim disa nga figurat më të shquara të revolucionit grek të 1821 që ishin shqiptar, disa kryeministra të Greqisë që kishin gjak shqiptari dhe shumë figura të njohura të kulturës greke që ishin arvanitas.

Janë zbuluar se në Greqi gjënden mbi 600 katunde që flasin në vatër gjuhën shqipe ose arvanitika, ku ndahen në dy grupe. Ata që quhen arvanitas dhe janë vendas që njihen që në kohën antik edhe janë rreth 450 katunde, dhe shqiptarët që grekët i thërrasin allvani që kanë ardhur në Greqi mbas pushtimit osmano-turk, dhe janë mbi 150 fshatra.
Kryesisht katundet që janë banuar dhe banohen nga elementi që flet në vatër gjuhën shqipe ndodhen në zonën e Epirit, në Thrakë, në ishujt Korfuzi, Speca, Hidra, Psaron, Andron, Poleponezi(Morea) etj.
Studiues që janë marrë me zbulimine katundeve që flitet gjuha shqipe janë arvanitas Aristidh Kola, arbëreshi urat Antonio Bellushi, Jorgo Miha, Jorgo Maruga, Athanasio Cigo etj.
Po në Greqi kur erdhen arvanitët siç i quajnë elenasit?
Kush është vendi amë?
Këto janë pyetje që torturon zemrën dhe mëndjen e çdo arvanitasi të Greqisë.
Arvanitasit e Greqis sipas disa studimeve të huaja dhe shqiptare janë njohur në Greqi rreth shekullit 4-7. Por të këtij mendimi nuk janë dhe shumë historianë apo studiues të ndryshëm. Të cilët mendojnë se rrënjët shqiptare në Greqi janë më të herëshme, që në kohën antike.
Për këtë vërtetim ekzistojnë shumë dokumenta historike, këngët, emrat e perëndive të Olimbit, emrat e qyteteve të lashta të Greqis, që shpjegohen vetëm në gjuhën shqipe ose arvanitase.
Emri arvanitas rrjedh nga fjala Arbana, dhe fjala Arbana rrjedh nga fjala ar+ban=arbërës, njeri që punon tokën.
Shqiptarët parahistorik quheshin nga njerëzit e letërsisë dhe diturisë Ilir dhe më vonë Alban.
Kurse këta Ilirë, dhe Alban, vetquhen pellazgjë, arvanitas, dhe shqiptarë dhe atdheun e tyre Pellazgjia, Arbana, Shqipni, dhe kurrë nuk e kanë quajtur atdheun e tyre Iliri dhe Albani. Për herë të parë u quajtën Albani nga gjeografi i lashtë Klaud Ptolemeu 90-160 pas krishtit, territori midis Durrësit dhe Dibrës, dhe kjo popullsi u quajt albanian.
Bota perëndimore vazhdoi të përdorte emërtimin ALBANIA, gjatë perjudhës 150 vjeçare të kryqëzatave(1096-1208), ku Durrësi u bë porti kryesor dhe rruga Egnatia, u bë shtegu kryesor përmes Shqipnis Qendrore, që të nxirrte në Kostandinopojë(Stamboll) dhe më tutje në Lindje.
Në fillim të shekullit 12, normanët, në këngën e Rolandit në gjuhën frënge, e quanin krahinën nga Durrësi në Vlorë ALBANA.
Por atëhere pse arvanitasit nuk e quajnë veten e tyre shqiptar ose alban, por vetquhen arvanitas...!?
Emri shqipëtar njihet rreth vitit 1400 pas krishtit, dhe kështu arvanitasit e Greqis, dhe Azisë së Vogël, gjithmon janë quajtur arvanitas, dhe arnaut. Dhe të gjithë ata arbëreshë që u larguan mbas vdekjes së Skënderbeut, e quajnë veten shqiptar.
Ndoshta emërtimi arvanitas duhet të jetë më i vjetër se emri Ilir, dhe është vërtetuar se është më i vjetër se emri Alban. Sepse po të shohim qytetet e vjetra pellazgjike ato janë ndërtuar pranë lumenjëve, duke qenë afër tokave pjellore, pra arbërës. Të gjithë qytetet e Shqipërisë vërejmë që janë të ndertuara pranë lumenjëve.
Në gjuhën greke arbanët quhen arvanitas, sepse grekër B e lexojnë V, pra njeri i atdheut Arbana. Turqit arvanitasit e Azisë së Vogël i quajnë arnaut që rrjedh nga fjala arnavut dhe fjala arnavut rrjedh nga fjala arvanit. Kurse arvanitasit kristian otodoks të Stambollit(Kostandinopojës) dhe të Egjyptit i quajnë ‘’romei’’ ose ‘’greçi’’.
Megjithëse ndryshimet ndërmjet arvanitasve të Greqis, arbëreshëve të Italis, Zarës, Ukrainës, Korsikës dhe arbërve të Prishtinës, Tiranës, Ulqinit, Tetovës, në mënyrën e të menduarit, të shprehurit dhe të ndjenjave, ne jemi vllezër të një gjaku, të një gjuhe, të kombit të sotëm shqiptar. Që kemi rruajtur të gjalla pas kaq shumë shekuj lufte dhe vështirësish, traditat tona të vjetra shqiptare. Duke mbajtur të gjalla lidhjet shpirtërore ndërmjet njëri-tjetrit dhe zemrës Arbëri.
Studime në drejtim të arvanitasve të Greqis janë shumë të pakta, përveç disa studiuesëve seriozë të Prishtinës dhe pak të Tiranës, për të mos thënë aspak. Akademikët shqiptar nuk janë marrë shumë me arvanitët, kështu sot na mungojnë shumë materjale me vlera të mëdha historike për kombin shqiptar.
Arvanitët e Greqis nuk janë ardhës, nuk janë as minoritet. Ata ishin dhe janë akoma në Greqi. Valë të tjera të mëdha të arbanëve në drejtim të Greqis ka patur në shekullin e 4-7 dhe 14, që njohim ne nga disa historian, nuk janë veç tjetër, shpërnguljen e disa principatave arbanëve të veriut në drejtim të jugut për arsyje të pushtimeve të tokave të tyre në veri të Arbanisë nga pushtuesit sllavë dhe më vonë nga osmanët turq.
Arbanët ose arvanitasit që lanë tokat e tyre në veri të Arbëris si në, Slloveni, Kroaci e deri në fushë Kosovë. Kur zbritën në drejtimtë Greqis së sotme, nuk u pritën me luftë nga popullsia e atjeshme. Gjë që tregon se ata zbritën nga veriu në jug tek vëllezërit e tyre të atjeshëm arbanit(arvanit), që jetonin në trojet e tyre mijravjeçarë.
Me emërtimin arvanitas kuptojmë, vendas në Greqi, që janë pjesë e trungut të gjakut të shprishë shqiptar.

Histori të vërtetë të studiuar nëpër arkivat dhe librat të autorëve grek
Arvanitët janë një realitet në shtetin e ri Grek. Ata kanë luftuar në revolucionin e 1821 bashkë me grekët kundra osmanëve turq, për formimin e shtetit të ri grek, arvanitët e quajnë veten e tyre zotër të Greqisë. Hartuesit e shoqërisë greke qenë tre shqiptarë nga fshati Arvanitohori,- Pano Joani, Nikol Kristianika, Janaq Adhami.
Dhjetra vjeçarë më parë mbizotronte pikpamja se arvanitasit në Greqi janë një racë e ulët. Këtë gjë e besonin dhe vetë arvanitët, pasi nuk njihnin historinë e të parëve të tyre që kanë kontribuar për krijimin e shtetit të ri Grek.
Për mohimin e kontributit arvanitas në krijimin e shtetit të ri Grek, fillimisht u mohua raca, gjuha shqipe dhe u hodhë baltë mbi disa figura të shquara heroike të Re
volucionit Grek të 1821, që ishin arvanitas pra shqiptar, duke i quajtuar tradhëtar, burgosur dhe shumë prej tyre u vranë në pabesi.
Kështu ata politikanë dhe historianë grekë që hodhën baltë mbi disa figura të shquara arvanitase të 1821, kërkonin që të pritnin rrënjët arvanitase të ekzistencës në Greqi. Por nuk ia arritën këtij qëllimi dashakeqës, sepse jeta historike, politike dhe kulturore greke nuk ka kuptim pa ekzistencën e racës arvanitase në Greqi
.

Arvanitasit heronjë të kryengritjes greke të vitit
1821 dhe kryeministra të Greqisë së Re
Është fakt që tashmë nuk mund të diskutohet edhe pse deri tani pjesërisht ishte fshehur që 90 ndër 100 heroit e Revolucionit të 1821, ishin arvanitë ose shqiptar.
Që arvanitasit mbajtën peshën kryesore të luftës Nacionalçlirimtare të 1821, përveç që ishin pjesa dërrmuese e popullit grek në perjudhat e kryengritjes, mund të shpjegohet edhe nga fakti që arvanitët ishin një popull luftarak, krenaria e të cilit nuk mund të toleronte poshtrimet e skllavërisë.Revolucioni i 1821, ishte kryesisht në themel vepër e arvanitasve të Epirit, Rumelisë, Moresë dhe e arvanitasve të ishujve të Hidrës, Specas dhe Psaron.
Populli arban ose shqipëtar në çdo vend të Ballkanit që u ndodh, gjithnjë luftoi për të dëbuar çdo pushtues dhe përdhosës i tokës së tij të shenjtë. Arbanët janë krijuesit e çetave të komitëve nën pushtimin turk, që rruajtën jo vetëm vërtetin e mosnënshtrimit dhe liridashjes, por edhe traditat dhe konceptet e lashta, muzikën, vallet dhe këngën popullore të tyre.
Më 1647, konsulli i Francës në Athinë, Zhan Kird, vërtetoi se ‘’Komitat e periferisë të Athinës, Atiki aq edhe në More, janë të gjithë arvanitë’’. Arbani ose shqiptari kudo ku luftoi në Ballkan u nderua për heroizmin e tij në Revolucionin e Aleksandër Ipsilantit në Moldavo-Vllahi. Arbanët luftuan tre shekuj më parë për lirinë e Qipros me në krye arvanitin poet Manoli Blesi, që ky poet përmendë në poezitë e tij të gjithë arvanitët e tjerë që luftuan në rrethimin e Lefkosisë.
Arbanët kudo që u ndodhën, largë zemrës së atdheut amë Shqipni, nuk e harruan atë.
Më 1854 e Teodor Griva me një bashkim të madh arvanitas dhe djalin e tij Dhimitrin marshuan në drejtim për çlirimin e Shqipnis, por që ky marshim dështoi me ndërhyrjen dashakeqe të fuqive perëndimore dhe në veçanti të Francës.
Më 1901-1907, gjeneral Riccioti Garibaldi, djali i heroit kombëtar të Italisë, Xhuzepe Garibaldi. Me rreth 1000 arbëreshë, dëshironte të zbarkonte në brigjet e Shqipnis për çlirimin e saj nga pushtuesit turq, por këto përpjekje dështuan si pasojë e ndërhyrjes së shteteve perëndimore



Kjo gjuha arbërishte 
është gjuhë trimërie
e fliti Admiral Miauli
Boçari dhe gjith Suli

Disa nga shqiptarët ose arvanitë heronjë të revolucionit të 1821 ishin, Gjeorgjio Kundurioti, Kiço Xhavella, Andoni Kryezi, Teodor (Bythgura)Kollokotroni, Marko Boçari, Noti Boçari, Kiço Boçari, Laskarina Bubulina, Anastas Gjirokastriti, Dhimitër Vulgari, Kostandin Kanari, Gjeorgjio (Llalla)Karaiskaqi, Odise Andruço, Andrea Miauli, Teodor Griva, Dhimitër Plaputa, Nikolao Kryezoti, Athanasio Shkurtanioti, Hasan Bellushi, Tahir Abazi, Ago Myhyrdani, Sulejman Meto, Gjeko Bei, Myrto Çali, Ago Vasiari, shumë e shumë shqiptarë të tjerë.

________________________________



ANDREA MIAULI (1769-1835)

Admirali i madh i 1821 lindi në Hidra më 20-5-1769. Ishte bir i Dhimitër Bokut me preardhje nga Eubeja. Nuk dihet me saktësi përse mori llagapin Miauli. Gjithësesi është faktë që në rini ishte pirat. Një herë një anije pirate malteze i mbytën anijen, babai i tij në vënd fjalëve ngushëlluese, e vuri përpara: “Mbaru që këndej, kjo është kasandi jot! Tjetër herë të më dëgjosh!”. Natyrisht që flisnin në gjuhën amtare arbërore si shumë heronjë të Revolucionit të 1821. Ishte tmerrsishtë serdeli, “kokë shqiptari” klasike, dhe përveç bëmave në beteja detare, i kushtoheshin një numër i madh historish me interes. Më 1827 drejtuesit e Revolucionit të 1821 do t’ua hiqnin Miaulit komandën e flotës detare dhe do t’ia jepnin aventurierit anglez Kohran, gjë që Miauli e pranoi dhe është ruajtur një letër e nënshkruar prej tij; (por ka dyshime që atë letër të mos ta ketë nënshkruar kurrë Miauli). Kryekomandën e ushtrisë toksore e hoqën nga duart e Karaiskaqit dhe ia dhanë aventurierit tjetër Xhorxh, dhe kështu me mënjanimin e dy arbërorëve të shquar, Miauli dhe Karaiskaqi, Revolucioni shkonte drejtë shuarjes. Gjerësa të kërkohej si e domozdoshme pjesmarrja e fuqive të mëdha europjane dhe nënshtrimi i Greqis prej tyre qysh atëhere e deri më sot. Miauli vdiq më 21, 7, 1835. Zemra e tij është ruajtur në një kuti argjendi në Ministrin Detare Greke



TEODOR KOLLOKOTRONI (1770-1843)

“Plaku i Moresë” u lind më 3 prill 1770 poshtë një peme në Mesininë e vjetër. Gjithë jeta e Kollokotronit rrjedh midis arbërorëve, qofshi mysliman apo të krishterë. Kollokotroni ishte bërë vëlla me të krishterin, Marko Boçarin, dhe me një mysliman, Ali Farmaqin. Ushtarët e Kolokotronit ishin arbëror ose nga Morea, ose nga Çamëria. Epiteti Kolokotron është përkthimi i saktë i shprehjes arbërore “-Guri” dhe iu dha së pari gjyshit të tij, Janit. Mbiemri i vjetër është Çergjini, që edhe kjo është fjalë arbërore e përbërë nga fjala Çer = i zgjuar,djall me forcë mendje dhe nga emri i përhapur arbëror Gjin. Çer + gjin = Çergjin. Në shtator të 1833 Kollokotronine burgosin në Fregatën detare greke dhe kërkonin dënimin e tij me vdekje. Në kujtimet e tij Kollokotroni, me të drejtë do të thotë: “Më vunë 9 muaj burg, pa parë askënd, përveç gardianëve. Kaq muaj nuk e dija ç’ndodhte jashtë, kush vdes, kë tjetër kanë burgosur. Nuk e dija përse më kishin burgosur. Kurrë nuk besoja se do të arrinjnë në këtë shkallë të sajojnë dëshmitarë të rremë...”. Avokati mbrojtës Klonari - tha në fjalën e tij. “Deri kur zotërinjë gjykatës, do të vazhdoni këtë sulmim barbar? Deri kur përndjekja e pamëshirshëm kundër atyre që çliruan, i ngritën lavdinë dhe vazhdojnë t’i japin shkëlqim Greqisë..?” Kollokotroni pas daljes nga burgu u vra në pabesi si shumë heronj arbërorë të kryengritjes së 1821. 



LASKARINA BUBULINA (1771-1825)

Bubulina është një nga figurat e grave më heroike të luftës së 1821. Prindërit e saj ishin nga Hidra, por ajo pas martesës së parë u vendos në Specë. Pas vdekjes edhe të burrit të dytë, Dhimitër Bubuli, më 1811. Bubulina iu kushtua çështjes së çlirimit të kombit, duke dhënë përveç kontributin e saj heroik, edhe pasurinë shumë të madhe që trashëgoi nga të dyja martesat. Fama për burrërinë e saj ishte kaq e madhe sa arrin deri në legjendë. Myslimanët arbëror të Greqisë së veriut e parafytyronin, veç trime, edhe të bukur. Kur, u vra në Arahona myslimani trim arbëror Mustabej Dangli Qafëzi, detarët e Specas e lajmëruan kështu;

Sihariq moj Bubulin

të suallmë Mustabejn Danglinë

Po t’ma kishit prur të gjallë,un burr tim doja ta marrë. Populli grek, i ndarë përpara Revolucionit të 1821 në të krishterë dhe mysliman, besonte në bashkimin kombëtar, që mendonte se kalonte përmes martesës së myslimanit më trim me trimen e krishter. Ishte maj i 1825, djali i saj, Jorgoja rrëmben për nuse Evgjeninë, vajzë nga fisi i Kuçiotëve. Që më pas nga debatet midis Bubulimës dhe Kuçiotëve një dorë e zezë do të shkrepi armën kundra Bubulimës, e cila mbeti e vdekur nëvend.



MARKO BOÇARI (1790-1823)

Më i lavdishmi i farës suliote të Boçarëve, përtej bëmave të tij trimërore dhe për burrërinë por edhe për bukurinë na la trashëgim edhe një vepër, është fjala për të famshin ``Fjalor dy gjuhësh’’(greko-shqip) që orgjinali ruhet në biblotekën e Parisit. Ndihmoi Ali Pashën në rrethimin e Janinës prej turqëve dhe mandej, pas rënies së Aliut, vazhdoi betejat e tij në Rumeli me qëndër Mesologjin. Më 9 gusht 1823 Marko Boçari u vra duke luftuar e duke mundur ushtrinë e Mustafa Beut, pashai i Shkodrës, (që ishte arbëror mysliman) në Karpeni. Vite pas daljes heroike nga Mesologji, turkoegjyptjanët u përpoqën të poshtrojnë varrin e Markos, por arbërorët mysliman do t’ju mësyjnë dhe do ti pengojnë. Morën trupin e Markos dhe e varrosën me nderim heroik, një cermoni e thjeshtë ku Mustafa bej do të thoshte! E, more Marko të jesha trim si ti, por të mos kisha fenë tënde!,, E dashuronin të gjithë arbërorët mysliman dhe të krishter, dhe e adhuronin për burrërin dhe për bukurin e tij. Ali Pash Tepelena e quante “shqiponja samunivas” dhe arbërori musliman Arshi Hasani e krahasonte me profetin e muslimanëve Ahmet Ali. Jehona e zisë për vdekjen e tij arriti deri në ditët tona. Të tjerë Boçarë të shquar janë; Plaku Noti Boçari, Kosta, Kiçoja, Dhimitri, Jorgji.



KIÇO XHAVELLA (1801-1855)

Kiço Xhavella, në s’është më i rëndësishmi i fisit të madh Suljot të Xhavellave, është gjithë se si, më i rëndësishmi i Xhavellave që morrën pjesë në Revolucionin e 1821. Xhavella më i rëndësishëm cilësohet Fotoja, për të cilin (Kollokotroni) thoshte: “Marko Boçari nuk kapej, por Fotoja ishte përsosmëria”. Kiço Xhavella u rrit në Kofuz, ku ishin shpërngulur suljotët pas pushtimit të Sulit nga Ali Pasha. Më 1820 rikthehet në Sul pas tratativave të suljotëve me Aliun dhe shpallet kapedan në moshën 19 vjeç. Shkonte në Itali me detyrë të siguronte municione, por kur u kthye, Ali Pasha ishte vrarë dhe suljotët, u shkulën përse dyti nga Suli prej turqëve të Sulltanit. Xhavella shkon në Etolakanani dhe merr pjesë në të gjitha betejat e rrethinës, qoftë nën komandën e Marko Boçarit qoftë dhe vetëm. Kur Karaiskaqi u bë kryegjeneral i Rumelisë, Kiço Xhavella me suljotët e ndoqën pas, panvarsisht nga kundërshtimet fillestare. Më 1835 mbreti Othon e bëri nëngjeneral dhe Mbikqyrës i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë dhe adjutant të vet. Xhavella shërbeu si prekuror, kryegjeneral pas vdekjes së Karaiskaqit, ministër i mbrotjes më 1844. Më 1847-1848 ishte kryeministër. Vdiq më 1855 në Mesologgji. Luftëtarë të shquar nga fara e Xhavellave ishte i famëshi, Marko, Jorgji, Llamroja, Kosta, Ziguri etj.



 ALEKSANDËR DIOMID QIRIAKO 1875-1950

Aleksandro Diomidi është nga familje e madhe e pasur arvanitase, që zbriti nga Epiri dhe u vendos në ishullin Speca. Familja Diomidi ushtruan detarinë, dhe bënin tregti në Mesdhe. Mbiemri fillestar ishte Qiriako dhe e ndryshuan që të ruhen emrat klasikë grekë.
Në kryengritjen e 1821 dhanë të gjithë pasurinë. Është fjala për një familje të ndritura..
Aleksandër Diomidi lindi më 1875. Vazhdoi Fakultetin Juridik në Universitetin e Athinës dhe, në vazhdim, në Francë dhe Gjermani.
U bë ministër i Ekonomisë më 1913, ministër i Drejtësisë më 1918, ministër i Jashtëm më 1922, drejtor i Bankës Kombëtare, Kryetar i Këshillit të lartë ekonomik etj.
Më 1945 u bë antar i Akademisë së Athinës. Vdiq më 1950.

_______________________

Me të drejtë poeti ynë kombëtar Naim Frashëri do tu këndonte shqiptarve heronjë të revolucionit grek të 1821.

E kush e bëri Morenë, ( Greqinë )
Gjith shqiptarë qenë,
S’ishin shqiptar Marko Suli? ( Marko Boçari )
Xhavela e Mjauli?
Shiptar, bir shqiptari,
Me armët e Shqipnis.
I u hodhën themeli Greqis.

Shqiptarve u takoi nderi më i lartë që t´i sjellin kurorën e Greqisë mbretit të saj Othon, sepse të tre antarët e komisjonit që u dërguan ishin shqiptar, Andrea Miauli, Marko Boçari dhe Dhimitër Plaputa.
Revolucioni grek i 1821 është vepër në të vërtetë e arvanitëve. Bile shteti që u krijua mbas vitit 1821 podhuajse shumica e banorve flisnin në Greqi gjuhën shqipe.
Ka qenë fama shqiptare që i ka detyruar grekët e sotëm të pranojnë fustanellën shqiptare si kostumin e tyre kombëtar. Për nder të trimëris të heronjëve shqiptarë, grekërit morrën kostumin kombëtar shqiptar që vishej nga Kosova e deri në Poleponezi dhe e bënë të tyrin.
Mirëpo, grekërit e deformuan këtë veshje të bukur që vishej nga kombi i Arbërit duke shtuar palët e fustanit nga 60 në 200 palë. Në xhaketë, në mengët e lira, shqiptarët nuk i fusin krahët, ndërsa grekët i fusin ato. Fustanella shqiptare është e gjatë deri 10 cm poshtë gjurit, ndërsa grekërit e shkurtojnë sa më shumë, sa mbulon vetëm prapanicën.
Arvanitët, këta luftëtar trima, heronjë të Revolucionit të 1821, jo vetëm me armët e tyre luftuan për panvarësinë e Greqisë, por ishin kryetarët e parë të shtetit të ri grek, që drejtuan Greqinë drejtë ndërtimit të jetës europjane.
Në vitin 1850, arvanitasi Andoni Kryeziu kur ishte kryeministër, shpalli Kishën Autoqefale Greke, duke e shkëputur përgjithmon nga vartësia e Fanarit të Stambollit.
Kur arvaniti Dhimitër Vulgari ishte kryeministër i Greqisë, u bë e mundur bashkimi i Shtatë ishujve me Greqinë. Kryeministri Dhimitër Vulgari mbështeti fuqishëm kryengritjen e ishullit të Kretës për tu bashkuar me Greqin.
Gjenerali Teodor Pangallo kur ishte president i Greqis (1925-1926) u arritën shumë marrveshje të rëndësishme në fushën e politikës dhe kulturës me Shqipërinë.



 A.Kryeziu  1796-1865   D.Vulgari  1801-1877  T. Pangalo 1878-1952




Më 1926 arvaniti Teodor Pangallo gjyshi i ish-ministrit të jashtëm dhe i kulturës greke më 1997-2000, me të njëjtin emër Teodor Pangallos. Kur ishte president i Greqisë më 1925-1926, bëri një deklaratë zyrtare para Lidhjes së Kombeve në Gjenevë se: ‘’Republika Greke njihte minoritetin shqiptarë që jetonte në Greqi, dhe nuk i konsideronte më shqiptarët muhamedanë popullsi turke. Dhe se teza që ortodoksit shqiptarë janë grekë, që është përkrahur deri më sot nga ne, është e gabuar dhe është hedhur poshtë nga të gjithë ne. Pasi ajo mori të tatëpjetën dhe arriti pikën që s´mbante më, morra masat e duhura dhe shpërndava të gjitha shoqëritë ‘’vorioepiriote,, që mëshironin skaje me ekstreme të këtij mentaliteti të sëmurë’’.
Kjo pjesë e deklaratës së ish-presidentit grek me gjak shqiptari 1925-1926 Teodor Pangallo në Lidhjen e Kombeve, është botuar në periudhën e provokimeve të gushtit 1949, në gazetën ‘’Akropolis’’ dhe është ribotuar në vitin 1974, në librin ‘’Përmbledhje e Teodor Pagallo’’ vëllimi i dytë 1925-1952, faqe 111-115.
Kur ishte president Teodor Pangallos marrëdhëniet midis dy shteteve 1925-1926, ishin më të mirat e deri tanishme. U hoq kufiri midis dy fqinjëve, shumë djemë shqiptarë studiuan falas në shkollat e Athinës, bashkëpunimi tregëtar ishte i suksesshëm etj.
Arvanitas të tjerë që u bënë kryeministra të Greqisë kemi; Gjeorgjio Kundurioti, Andoni Kryeziu, Athanasio Miauli, Dhimitër Qiriako, Emanuil Repili, Pavlo Kundurioti, Aleksandër Koriziu, Petro Vulgari, Aleksandër Diomidi, Kiço Xhavella etj.



                Gj.Kundurioti 1772-1858  A.Miauli  1815-1867  Dh.Qiriako 1811-1869  P.Vulgari 1884-1957



                    E.Repili 1863-19224   P.Kunurioti 1855-1935   A.Koriziu 1885-1941     Dh.Egjiniti (?)

__________________________________________

Arvanitasit ndërtuesit dhe themeluesit e Akademisë së Athinës

Cilët janë akademikët grekë me origjinë shqiptare

Për krijimin e shtetit të ri grek, shqiptarët ose arvanitët kanë kontribuar në të gjitha drejtimet për ecurinë përpara të Greqisë. Arvanitët ishin profesorët e parë që themeluan Akademinë e Athinës. Dhe investuesi i ndërtesës së Akademisë së Athinës ishte shqiptar.
Që në vitet e para të Revolucionit të 1821, luftëtarët e lirisë kishin dëshirë të themelonin Akademinë, sepse besonin se arma më e fuqishme ndër të gjitha ishte ndriçimi i trurit, pra Universiteti, Akademia, me pak fjalë arsimimi.
U bënë shumë përpjekje për të hapur Akademinë, por dështuan. Vetëm në vitin 1926 ministri i atëhershëm i arsimit Dhimitër Egjiniti, arvanitas nga Egjina, raportoi dhe u botuan Urdhëresat Kryesore më 18 mars 1925 dhe bëhej realitet Akademia e Athinës me pamjen e brendëshme dhe misionin e sotëm.
Ndërtesa ku strehohet Akademia ka një histori interesante sepse ndërtesa u financua nga një shqiptar prej Voskopoje.
Më 1856 tregëtari tepër i pasur nga Voskopoja e Korçës në Vjenë të Austrisë, Simon Sina, dëshironte t´i bënte një dhuratë të madh Greqis, brenda në Athinë. Simon Sina ishte djali i Gjergj Sinës ish-Konsull i Përgjithshëm në vitin 1834 i qeverisë greke në Austri. Familja Sina ishin me origjinë nga Bithkuqi (sot Vithkuq) i Korçës, por që andej ishin ngulur në Voskopojë dhe më vonë u vendosën në Vjenë. Sinajt u morrën në fillim me zhvillimin e tregëtisë midis Austrisë dhe Perandorisë Otomane. Më vonë themeluan fabrika të penjëve dhe të stofave të pambukta. Themeluan Bankën Kombëtare të Austrisë. Familja Sina bënë shumë dhurata bamirëse, midis së cilave urën e varur të Budapestit e cila kushtoi atëhere 500 mijë stërlina angleze në atë kohë. Gjergj Sina ishte nënpresident i Bankës Austriake, president i shoqërisë së hekurudhave në Austri, pronar tokash në Austri, Bohem, Moldavi, Rumani, Serbi etj. Sinajt janë dekoruar nga qeveritë Ruse, Turke, Greke për bamirësitë e tyre në këto vende. Gjergj Sina vdiq më 18 maj 1856. Kështu që djali tij Simon Sina ndoqi gjurmët e të atit duke bërë edhe ky dhurata të mëdha bamirëse. Sinajt nuk harruan kurrë atdheun e tyre Shqipërinë. Ata dërguan shumë bijë shqiptarësh me bursa në Universitetet e Europës.
Më 1859 filluan punimet e para, më 15 prill 1876, Simon Sina vdes duke lënë trashëgimtar vetëm dy vajza dhe, në bazë të testamentit të tij, e vazhdoi dhe e mbaroi veprën gruaja e tij Ifigjenia Sina më 1885.
Kështu hapja e Akademisë së Athinës u dedikohet, pra, dy arvanitasve të vërtetë, Teodor Pangallo, që ishte atëhere në brendësi të punimeve, dhe arvaniti tjetër Dhimitri Egjiniti, që ishte atëherë ministër i Arsimit.
Disa nga akademikët që ishin arvanitas janë; Dhimitër Egjiniti, Angjelo Gjini, Sotiri Shqipi, Spiridon Doda, Vasil Egjiniti, Gjergj Sotiriu, Kostandin Horemi, Aleksandër Diomidhi, Maksim Miçopulos, Vasil Malamo, Dhimitri Kaburoglu, Teofil Vorea etj.


Kontributi i arvanitasve në kulturën artistike greke


Mënyra e jetesës dhe veshja arvanitase ka tërhequr vëmëndjen e shumë studiuesve të huaj që kanë vizituar ballkanin në shekujt e më parëshëm.
Shumë piktorë të huaj të frymëzuar nga lloj i mënyrës së jetesës dhe veshjes arvanitase ose shqipëtare mbushën tablotë e tyre me këto tema.
Shumë tablo me portretin e luftëtarit arvanit gjenden nëpër muzetë e mëdha të Europës dhe kanë tërhequr vëmëndjes e vizitorve të shumtë.
Por nuk ishin vetëm piktorët e huaj që u frymëzuan nga mënyra e jetesës, veshja dhe figura e luftëtarit arvanitas ose shqiptar.
Nga fara arvanitase dolën shumë piktorë që disa prej tyre u bënë me famë botërore. Temat frymëzuese të këtyre piktorëve të mëdhenjë arvanitas ishin betejat fitimtare të princit të Arbërisë dhe Epirit Skënderbeut, dhe i njohur nga papa Piu i 2-të, mbret i Albanisë dhe Maqedonisë më 1458. lufta shekullore e kombit të Arbërit për liri, shpërnguljet me dhunë nga trojet tona shekullore etj. Disa nga këta piktorë me famë botërore janë, Polikron Lebeshi, Eleni Bukura, Jani Altamura Bukura, Niko Voko, Niko Engonopulos, Alqi Gjini, Jani Kuçi, Taso Haxhi, Stamati Lazeru, Thanasi Çinko, Andrea Kryezi, Niko (Gjika)Haxhiqiriako, Buzani, Gizi, Biskini etj. Të gjithë këta piktorë të mëdhenjë me fama botërore janë me preardhje shqiptare ku kanë deklaruar vetë që janë arvanitas nga zonat e banuara me shumicë dërrmuese me arvanit si ishulli i Hidrës, Eubea, Atikia, etj që janë zemra e Greqisë së lashtë, dhe janë banuar dhe banohen edhe sotë nga kjo racë.
Arvanitasit kanë ndërtuar dhe teatrin e parë prej guri të Greqisë. Mbas revolucionit të 1821, arvanitasi Jani Bukura ndërtoi teatrin e parë prej guri të Greqisë së Re në Athinë. Jani Bukura ishte një detar, luftëtar i zoti, por mbi të gjitha ai kishte një shpirt të pasur prej artisti.
Jani Bukura është babai i piktores së madhe greke Eleni Bukura-Altamura dhe djali i kryeplakut të fundit të ishullit të Specas Gjergj Bukura.
Detari Jani Bukura, një luftëtar i guximshëm, kishte edhe një dashuri të veçantë për artin, për arsimin. Vdiq më 1861, në krahët e vajzës së tij Eleni Bukura, piktores së parë femër në Greqi e cila krijoi parakushtet për emancipimin e gruas.


Zhdukja e gjuhës, kulturës dhe elementit arvanitas në Greqi


Me kalimin e dhjetravjeçarve arvanitasit u ‘’bindën’’ ose u detyruan të binden se duhet të braktisin gjuhën e tyre nëse dëshiroheshin të bëheshin qytetarë të denjë të shtetit të ri grek.
Numri i saktë i arvanitasve ose shqiptarëve në Greqi nuk dihet, por nga kuvendi i fundit që kam pasur me studiuesin, historianin dhe shkrimtarin e njohur arvanitas Aristidh Kolia, që vdiq në vitin 2000, dhe që ky kuvend është botuar në revistën EKSKLUZIVE, thotë se ‘’Në Greqi pak njerës nuk e kanë gjyshen apo gjyshin arvanitas’’.
Sot burimet historike, gjuhësore, muzikore janë shumë të kufizuara ose mungojnë plotësisht në drejtim të arvanitasve të Greqis.



Libri i Aristidh Kolës

______________


Në vitin 1983 arvanitasi Jorgo Maruga do formonte ‘’Lidhja e Arvanitasve të Greqis’’. Por në këtë vit, Jorgo Maruga vdes, duke u zgjedhur studiuesi i njohur Aristidh Kola kryetar, që me punën e tij madhore, mund të quhet me të drejtë, De Rada i arvanitasve të Greqis.
"Lidhja e Arvanitasve të Greqis" me në krye Aristidhin dhe pasuesin e tij Jorgo Miha dhe Jorgo Gjeru do të ngrinte në një farë mënyre lartë figurën e arvanitit që luftoi dhe krijoi shtetin e ri Grek.
Lidhja do të botonte revistën "Besa" dhe broshura të ndryshme për historinë shqiptare, në vitin 1986, do të bëhej koncerti i parë me këngë dhe valle arvanitase.
Kënga arvanitase ka tërhequr vëmëndjen e shumë studiuesve dhe muzikologëve grekë dhe të huajve të tjerë.
Këngët arvanite i përkasin teksteve të këngëve dhe poezisë të lirikave të vjetra arvanitase. Këngë për lirinë, dashurinë dhe të tipit kaçak, pra të njeriut të lirë prej një shpirti të pathyeshëm dhe të ndjenjës popullore. Këngët arbërore janë ruajtur me fanatizëm nga populli arvanit deri më sot dhe këndohen shpesh nëpër dasma.
Mënyra se si është ruajtur kënga arvanitase është interesante për faktin se gjuha arvanitase ose shqipe nuk shkruhej më parë, nuk e lanë të tjerët që të shkruhej!
Kështu populli arvanit zgjodhi rrugën e të kënduarit për të ruajtur gjuhën e tij arvanitase. Mënyrë tjetër nuk kishte, kur osmanët turq të pritnin kokën po të flisje shqip, ndërsa injorantët priftërinjë të helmonin edhe me bukë po të dëgjonin të kuvendoje në gjuhën e mëmës shqipe.
Një dëshmi që kemi nga P.Joti që shkruajti"Historinë e Shtatë Ishujve" të vitit 1866, na vërteton se Suljotët që ishin në Korfuz. Kur pastronin armët e tyre, ata këndonin këngët arvanitase të heronjëve të tyre.
Në këngët arvanitase të Suljotëve nuk kishte asnjë fjalë greke.
Dy këngë që këndoheshin nga arvanitët Suljot, gjenden në librin me titull "Bleta Shqipni" me autor Thimo Mitku botuar në vitin 1878 në Aleksandri.
Në vitin 1891, gjermani Arthur Milchkofer në veprën e tij me titull "Attika und seine Heutigen" ndër të tjera shkruan.
"Nga ç’di unë, këngët popullore greke, i janë përshtatur këngëve të vjetra arvanite të dashurisë, lirisë dhe kaçake".
Shumë këngë arvanite janë shkruajtur në gjuhën greke, kështu kanë humbur indentitetin e tyre të vërtet shqiptar.
Këto 15 vjetët e fundit falë vullnetit dhe ambisjes të studiuesit arvanitas Aristidh Kolia, Dhimitri Leka dhe këngëtarit Thanasi Moraiti, u bë e mundur që të prodhohen dy CD me këngët arvanitase me titull "Këngët Arvanitase" dhe "Trëndafilat e Shkëmbit" që kanë përmbledhjen e disa këngëve arbëreshe të Italis së jugut dhe të arvanitasve të Greqis. Këto dy CD janë të vetmit që janë prodhuar në historinë mbarë shqiptare në gjuhën tonë arbëreshe.
Orkestra që shoqëron Thanasi Moraitin mbështetet tek instrumentet e traditës së lashtë arbëreshe, që krijon një botë interesante dhe të këndeshme muzikale. Veglat kryesore që përdorin muzikantët arvanitas janë, pipëza, daullja, fyelli, zilja, lahuta, mandolina etj.
Vitet kalojnë, gjuha shqipe që flasin arvanitasit e Greqis, traditat, zakonet dhe doket e bukura shqiptare po harrohen dhe humbasin.
Ndoshta, brezi i fundit që flet gjuhën dhe ruan karakteristikat e arvanitasve sa vjen e zhduket. Është, pra, përgjegjësi e madhe që institucionet kulturore mbarë shqiptare, të ruajnë dhe të regjistrojnë të dhënat kulturore të arbëreshëve kudo që ndodhen ata sot larg zemrës të mëmës Shqipni.
Në mënyrë që brezat që vijnë të njohin qytetrimin e gjerë dhe kontributin e racës shqiptare për formimin dhe zhvillimin e shteteve të popujve të tjerë ku raca shqiptare jetonte dhe jeton bashkë me ta.
Të gjithë, dashamirë dhe dashakëqinjë, duhet ta kuptojnë se asnjë e keqe nuk vjen ndokujt nga vetënjohja dhe krenaria e ligjëshme për ruajtjen e vlerave tradicionale të kulturës dhe gjuhës shqipe të arvanitëve.
Shteti grek duhet të kujdeset më shumë për ruajtjen e gjuhës dhe kulturës të arvanitëve në Greqi, sepse pa ruajtjen e elementit arvanitas, Greqia nuk mundë të ketë histori të re. Arvanitasit në Greqi janë një bazë e fortë dhe e patundëme që tregon për lidhjen e ngushtë që ka ekzistuar, ekziston dhe duhet të ekzistojë midis Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë. Ata janë një tregues i vlerave të larta dhe të pastërta që ka shqiptari të ruajtur me fanatizëm ndërshekuj.
Shqipëtarët dhe grekët i lidhin shumë gjëra të përbashkëta, traditat dhe zakonet, i ndërlidhin ngushtë dy popujt më të lashtë të europës, prandaj sot nuk duhet të mendojmë se si mundë të ngremë pengesa dhe kurthe njeri-tjetrit, por se si mund të ndihmojmë njeri-tjetrin për kapërcimin e vështirësive që sjellin vitet.

Për këtë studim janë shfrytëzuar revista "Besa" dhe arkivi i shoqatës "Lidhja e Arvanitasve te Greqis". Revista "Arvanon" dhe librat "Arvanitasit dhe preardhja e grekëve", "Gjuha e Zotit" të autorit Aristidh Kolia. Librat "Fjalori dy gjuhësh i Marko Boçarit" dhe "Arvaniti dhe arvanitica e ishullit të Andros" të autorit Tito Johala.
Libri "Enigma" i autorit francez Robert D’Angly. Libri "Shqiptarë" të autorit Edwin E. Jacquen. Libri "Arvanitët" i autorit Irakli Koçollari. Libri "Revolucioni grek 1821 dhe kontributi shqiptar" i autorit Koli Xoxi. Biblioteka dhe revista greko-italiane-shqiptare "Lidhja" e uratit arbëresh Antonio Bellushi. "Problemi i ndërgjegjies se arvanatisve" i Tolkë Xhillari.

Një përmbledhje e shkurtër mbi historinë dhe kontributin shqiptar në krijimin dhe ecurinë e shtetit të ri Grek.

----------


## biligoa

Çështja çame



NE, SHQIPTARËT E ÇAMËRISË, AKUZOJMË



Ne, shqiptarët e Çamërisë, akuzojmë:

Shtetin grek. Megali idhenë, kryeministrat që nga :
-Metaksai dhe deri tek Simitis,

-Napoleon Zervën,

-gjeneral Kacimitro,

-dhespotin e Paramithisë,

-Papa Qesarin,

-dhespotin e Janinës, Spiridhonin,

-kriminelët Vasil Ballemi,

-major Kranjai,

-Strugarët,

-Kamarat,

-Pitulenjët,

-Vitot

si dhe gjithë kriminelët e tjerë grekë që kanë bërë masakra kundër
njerëzimit në Çamëri, që nga viti 1913 dhe deri sot.


Ju akuzojmë!

Në emër të të gjallëve, në emër të të vdekurve nga torturat
ç’njerëzore, të ushtruar mbi ta.

Në emër të grave shtatzëna
që u therën:

-në Paramithi,

-Pargë,

-Filat,

-Gumenicë,

-Margëlliç..., duke ju nxjerrë foshnjat nga barku.

-Në emër të grave të përdhunuara shtazërisht,

-në emër të vajzave që u përdhunuan duke ju hequr veç

vdekjes dhe dinjitetin njerëzor.

-Në emër të nënave që panë me sy therjen e
fëmijëve të tyre,

-në emër të baballarëve që hapën përpara
gropat e fëmijëve të tyre, pastaj të tyret.

Në emër të atyre që vdiqën për bukë dhe të uritur,

-në emër të atyre që vdiqën nga të ftohtët nëpër rrugët e emigrimit,

në emër të atyre që vdiqën nga sëmundjet pa i ndihmuar asnjë.



Ju akuzojmë!

Në emër të atyre që i vdiqët nga torturat, të pangrënët,
sëmundjet, vrasjet dhe poshtërimet gjatë internimeve në
ishujt e Egjeut në vitet 1940-1941.

Ju akuzojmë!

Për lëniet e familjeve pa meshkuj që nga 14 deri në 90 vjeç,
gjate internimeve masive të Çamërisë.


Ju akuzojmë!

Për ata që i latë pa varre, për ata që vdiqën larg vatrave
të tyre, për ata që jetuan kalvarin e dhimbjes fizike dhe
të përbuzjes.



Ju akuzojmë!

Se na luftuat të na hiqnit krenarinë, fisnikërinë të
trashëguar brez pas brezi, se na vodhët nderin, pasurinë,
ujin, tokën, detin dhe ajrin.


Ju akuzojmë!

Se përdorët në sistem shtetëror shfarosjen e një kombi, se
mbollët farën e urrejtjes ndërmjet të njëjtit komb, se
përdorët fetë për të na vrarë dhe zhdukur për të njëjtën
gjini shqiptare.


Ju akuzojmë!

Se na copëtuat si komb, duke na lënë nën terrorin e qenies
antinjeri, të krijuar nga ju.



Ju akuzojmë!

Në emër të tokës së përgjakur që ju e tjetërsuat, në emër
të lumenjve që ende rrjedhin gjak, në emër të shtëpive të
rrënuara që kanë mbetur pa zot, në emër të ullinjve dhe të
pemëve që i kanë mbuluar ferrat, në emër të ajrit që e
helmatisët, për përdhosjen e 9700 km2, tokë që e
shpërfytyruat.

Ju akuzojmë!

Në emër të atyre shqiptarëve të Çamërisë që dhanë jetën për
pavarësinë e Greqisë, të cilët ju i tjetërsuat në grekë.

Ju akuzojmë!

Për bizantinizmin e paskrupull tuajin gjatë këtyre njëqind
viteve, për famëkeqen “Megali idhenë”, e cila ka sjellë
veçse gjak dhe luftëra gjatë gjithë periudhës famëkeqe të
saj, për pabesitë tuaja ndaj nesh dhe ndaj njerëzimit, për
shpifjet, trillimet, ligjet, vendimet dhe çdo veprim tuajin
ndaj nesh.



Ju akuzojmë!

Si shtet terrorist, shtet uzurpues të atdheut tonë,
Çamërisë.

Ju akuzojmë!

Se na kthyet në shërbëtorë në pronat tona, se na ndaloni të
gëzojmë pronën tonë, Atdheun tonë, detin tonë dhe baltën
tonë.

     Ju akuzojmë!

Për kalvarin e luftës se klasave 50-vjeçare nga regjimi i
njëjtë se ai i juaji që veproi mbi ne, në emër të atyre
mijërave çamë që vdiqën burgjeve, kampeve të përqëndrimit
në kënetat e Maliqit, Spaçit etj., vetëm se kërkonin të
drejtat e mohuara nga diktatura komuniste në bashkëpunim me
ju, për të marrë pronat tona, për luftën qe e vazhdoni të
bëni akoma ndaj nesh, si brenda shtetit tuaj ashtu edhe në
arenën ndërkombëtare, për veprat kriminale dhe antihumane
që frymëzoni të shkruajnë kalemxhinjtë tuaj kriminelë ndaj
nesh, për shtrembërimet e fakteve, shpifjeve dhe historisë
që bëni ju.

Ju akuzojmë!

Për pushtimin e Çamërisë që keni bërë, nën terrorin,
vrasjet, therjet dhe spastrimin e plotë etnik, në emër të
të gjallëve dhe të të vdekurve nga torturat tuaja ose që
kanë vdekur larg Atdheut të tyre të zhuritur nga malli dhe
brenga.


Ju akuzojmë!

Për shkombëtarizimin që luftoni të bëni ndaj shqiptarëve
ortodoksë të Çamërisë si dhe të tre milionë arvanitasve,
për vrasjet, burgosjet, torturat, poshtërimet që ju bëni
djemve tanë, që halli i bukës i ka sjellë në dyert tuaja!

Ju akuzojmë!

Zotërinj shtetarë grekë, Metaksatë, Papandretë, Simitisat,
paraardhës dhe ju o pushtetarë të sotëm, si kriminelë
kundër njerëzimit. Por dijeni, ju e shkatërruart Trojën, ju
që shkatërruat dhe doni të shkatërroni më shumë kombin
shqiptar, shqiptarët janë RRËNJËS dhe kur duket se ka
vdekur ka lënë rrënjët. Era gjatë shekullit 20 fryu në
favorin e “megaliidhesë” tuaj, duke pushtuar aq sa nuk ju
kishte shkuar në mend, kurrizin tonë.

Por, shekulli 21 do ta çojë hakun tek i zoti. Tanimë, Amerika,
Anglia,Gjermania, Turqia, NATO, OKB, po ju njohin ashtu siç jeni,
lakuriq. Ju o ardhacakë nga shkretëtirat e Azisë që jeni
vendosur në këto troje, të cilat nuk janë dhe as kanë qenë
tuajat, duhet të gjeni vend ku të futeni. Mjaft më, koha do
të punojë edhe për kombin shqiptar, mbasi me vete kemi veç
të drejtën dhe e drejta do të fitojë. Kjo e drejtë na jep
forcë, guxim dhe vullnet që historisë t’i marrin ato që na
i mori pa të drejtë.

Erdhët kryeministra, ministra, presidentë, deputetë, gjatë
këtyre dhjetë vjetëve në Shqipëri, ne prisnim dhe presim se
ata do të vinin në vend padrejtësitë e bëra ndaj nesh, por
ata në vend që të kërkonin falje dhe të zgjidhnin ato
poshtërsi që kishin bërë ndaj Çamërisë, duke vënë në
njëfarë mase nderin e përdhosur të Greqisë, ata nuk qenkan
ngopur me gjakun e shqiptarëve, ata po kërkojnë akoma më
shumë të na rrudhosin. Kjo qenka Greqia e Bashkimit
Europian !

Ne prisnim zgjidhje nëpërmjet dialogut dhe mirëkuptimit,
por ju qenkeni po ata andartë që ishit në vitet 1913!
Për ju nuk ka fisnikëri, por dinakëri. Fisnikëri ka për kombin
gjerman, që ju kërkoi falje herbrejve! Ju jeni bastardë të
ardhur nga shkretëtirat e Azisë, tek ju nuk mund të ketë
fisnikëri! Ju keni uzurpuar pa të drejtë historinë e
komshive tanë, grekërve të vërtetë.

Se fundi, ju akuzojmë!

Për presionet, poshtërsitë, dhrahmitë dhe çfarëdo forme që
përdorni ndaj disa pushtetarëve të vegjël shqiptarë, që nuk
ngrihen dot në këmbë dhe të kuvendojnë si shqiptarë të
vërtetë, në mbrojtje të dinjitetit të kombit shqiptar në
përgjithësi dhe të Çamërisë në veçanti. Ju tregoni fytyrën
tuaj të vërtetë, si grekë bastardë.

Por, dijeni zotërinj të megalidhesë, se ju nuk mund t’i
pushtoni pafundësisht pronat tona, vendit tonë, Atdheut
tonë. Dijeni se tani koha punon për ne dhe ne do të
rikthehemi me hir ose me pahir. Doni apo nuk doni ju. Kemi
60 vjet që ju presim.

Po ju kujtojmë se shoqëria :"P.A.Çamëria" ka dhjetë vjet që
lufton me të gjitha mjetet demokratike për zgjidhjen e
problemit. Problemin tonë e kemi bërë prezent në të gjitha
forumet ndërkombëtare. Forumet e rëndësishme si OSBE, KE,
OKB, Kongresi Amerikan, kanceleritë gjermane, angleze,
turke, kanë mbajtur shënime dhe na informojnë mbështetjen e
tyre.

Zotërinjtë Simitësa, ju deklaroni dhe keni dëshirë
maksimale që të ishin zhdukur çamët që në vitin 1913, ku
famëkeqja Konferenca e Ambasadorëve në Londër la nën
kthetrat tuaja, por NËNA ÇAME është burimi i pashtershëm
njerëzor.

Çdo brez që vjen po del më i fortë, më guximtarë,
më i ditur dhe më i bukur. Ju duhet ta dini se Çamëria
është pjellore, po ashtu dhe gjithë trualli shqiptar tek ne
zotërojnë moshat e reja që nuk ju dhimbset jeta për
Atdheun.

-Në Shqipëri po bëhemi treqindmijë çamë,

-në Turqi një milionë,

-në Greqi janë tre milionë arvanitas dhe
pesëqindmijë shqiptarë.

Ju nuk na zhdukni dot as me armë dhe as me para.

Ata që ju shërbejnë juve këtu, janë firot legale të një kombi.

Ju bëjmë thirrje, zgjidheni sipas të gjitha konventave
ndërkombëtare problemin ÇAM dhe mos kërkoni që flaka në
Ballkan të mos shuhet. Kemi 60 vjet që po ju presim. A nuk
ju duken ca si shumë?

Mos na detyroni të presim më gjatë. Nuk kërkojmë hakmarrje,
nuk kërkojmë luftë, kërkojmë vetëm të drejtën tonë të zotit
- ATDHEUN TONË!

Se fundi deshëm të Ju kujtojmë se Ju dolët kundër rrymës në
luftën e KOSOVËS, bota mbajti shënimet për ju. Ju mbështetet
agresorin, mbasi i tillë gjak rrjedh në dejet tuaj, ju nuk
jeni veçse Millosheviç të vegjël. Deri tani keni luajtur në
fushën e kundërshtarit, por topi është drejtuar për në
zonën tuaj!

Hilmi Saqe, Tiranë 08.04.2001

http://pashtriku.org/

----------


## biligoa

Çështja çame

SHITJA E PASURISË ÇAME, AKT ANTISHQIPTARË I SHTETIT GREK !


*
 Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA

  Më 9 shkurt 2006, me vendimin 5/2006-Gjykata e Lartë e Greqisë i ka dhënë të drejtë shtetit t´i shesë të ashtuquajturat “pasuritë e armiqve grek, që banojnë në Shqipëri ose që kanë prejardhje shqiptare”. Propozimi për shitjen e tokave të konfiskuara është bërë në tetor të vitit të kaluar (2005) nga kryeprokurori grek para Gjykatës së Lartë, kështu ka bërë të ditur agjencia e lajmeve greke ANA.

  Në vendim theksohet se shteti grek ka të drejtën e zotësisë të përvetësojë pronat, sipas ligjit 26/361940, ndaj atyre që në të kaluarën janë quajtur persona që kanë luftuar ose kanë qenë kundërshtarë të shtetit grek, apo ndërmjetës të pasurive të këtyre kundërshtarëve. Pas këtij përvetësimi,  shteti grek ka të drejtën edhe të shesë këto prona. Pra, ky urdhër u heq sekuestrot dhe i nxjerr në ankand të gjitha pasuritë e shqiptarëve që kanë në Greqi.

  Ky lajm ka ngjallur reagime të shumta në opinionin shqiptarë e veçanërisht te popullata çame, e cila jeton në Shqipëri, pas shpërnguljeve me dhunë(1913-1945) nga vatrat e tyre stërgjyshore, Për këtë qëllim në shkurt e qershor të këtij viti çamët në Shqipëri organizuan protesta, ndërkohë që  një  delegacion i Partisë për Drejtësi dhe Integrim, në Parlamentin evropian ka  dorëzuar një dokumentacion  përkatës lidhur me çështjen çame.  

   Çamëria është një krahinë, që përbënë pjesën më jugore të trevave shqiptare. Shtrihet gjatë bregdetit Jon dhe zgjerohet në Lindje deri në vargun e maleve që e ndajnë prej pellgut të Janinës. Nga Veriu ka kufi lumin Pavel, kurse në Jug Gjirin e Prevezës. Qendrat e banuara kryesore të Çamërisë janëilati, Gumenica, Paramithia, Margëllëçi dhe Parga, të cilat me vendim të Konferencës së Ambasadorëve të vitit 1913 që u mbajt në Londër, iu aneksuan Greqisë, ndërkaq vetëm rripi i saj Verior(me shtatë fshatra) me qendër Konispolin, u përfshi brenda kufijve të Shqipërisë londineze.



Sipas dokumenteve, deri në dhjetor të vitit 1912 në Çamëri jetonin 90 mijë banorë, 50 mijë myslimanë dhe 45 mijë të krishterë, prej tyre 18 mijë frymë flasin gjuhën greke, ndërsa 72 mijë të tjerë flasin gjuhën shqipe. Kështu, Shqipëria megjithëse doli si një shtet i pavarur, u copëtua për afër dy të tretat e territorit kombëtar, dhe gjysma e popullsisë shqiptare u bë “pakicë kombëtare” në shtetet fqinjë, si nëreqi, Bullgari, Serbi e Mal të Zi.

Gjenocidi dhe spastrimi etnik i Çamërisë, sipas

programit grek “Megalo Idea”

   Që nga viti 1913 e këndej, Greqia me mbështetjen e fuqive të mëdha:Anglisë, Francës dhe Rusisë, nis spastrimin etnik të Çamërisë, sipas programit nacionalist “Megalo Idea”, i ngjashëm me programin serb “Naçertanija” të Ilija Grashaninit. Për realizimin e këtij synimi, qeveria greke nxori dekrete të veçanta me të cilat çamët u ndaluan të blejnë, të shesin, ose të transferojnë pasuri të patundshme që u takonte atyre, ndërsa pas përfundimit të Luftës së Parë Botërore(1918), hartoi një ligj për Reformë Agrare, e cila u aplikua vetëm në Çamëri, dhe kjo “reformë” shqiptarëve (të cilët shpërnguleshin me dhunë për në Turqi) ua grabiti tërë pasurinë e tundshme dhe të patundshme. Në gusht të vitit 1936 në Greqi u instalua regjimi fashist në krye me Joan Metaksain dhe viktimat e para të kësaj diktature ishin çamët. Shpërthimi i Luftës Italo-Greke (në vitin 1940) thelloi edhe më shumë vuajtjet dhe persekutimet e çamëve. Në këto rrethana lufte, qeveria Metaksai, shfrytëzoi momentin, për vazhdimin e spastrimit etnik të Çamërisë nga popullsia autoktone çame. Për realizimin e këtij qëllimi, fillimisht u burgosën rreth 5 mijë meshkuj çamë (nga mosha 16-70 vjeç)të cilët u internuan në ishujt e Egjeut: Chios, Medelin, Korynth, Lefkada.



   Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore përgjegjësi kryesor i gjenocidit ndaj çamëve, padyshim ishte gjenerali grek Napolon Zervas, (kryetar i partisë së djathtë greke EDES). Në periudhën qershor 1944-mars 1945, forcat e Zervas, kanë vrarë e masakruar rreth 3 mijë civilë të pambrojtur çamë. Sipas të dhënave që dalin nga raporti i Grupit Ndërkombëtar të Krizave, rezulton se shifra e çamëve të larguar me forcë nga Greqia për në Shqipëri gjatë dhe pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore është rreth 35 mijë vetë. Gjatë kësaj periudhe të spastrimit etnik, u dogjën dhe plaçkitën 86 fshatra me rreth 5800 shtëpi. Në humbjet e tjera materiale llogariten 110 mijë krerë bagëti të imta, 2400 gjedhë, 80 mijë kuintalë vaj ulliri, 21 mijë kuintalë grurë pa llogaritur këtu edhe dramën e madhe të shkombëtarizimit të këtyre trojeve. Të theksojmë, se çamët deri në vitin 1940 përveç shtëpive kishin pyje me sipërfaqe 65 mijë hektarë, 108 mijë ha kullota dhe 30 mijë ha tokë bujqësore me një vlerë prej 1 miliardë USD. Ndërsa sipas të dhënave të Shoqatës “Çamëria” vlera totale e pronave çame në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore ishte 340 milionë USD dhe që me vlerën e sotme të këmbimit vlerësohet 2, 5 miliard dollarë.



Pas LDB, shteti grek miratoi ligje diskriminuese, me të cilat konfiskonte pasurinë e shqiptarëve çamë, pasi i akuzonte ata se kishin bashkëpunuar me nazifashistët italianë e gjermanë.

Detyrimet e Shqipërisë - ndaj çështjes shqiptare,

jashtë kufijve shtetëror

   Vendimi i fundit i Gjykatës së Lartë Greke për shitjen e pasurisë së çamëve, është një vendim politik, i cili mohon katërçipërisht të drejtën e zotimit të pronave nga pronarët e ligjshëm çamët. Sakaq, dihet se shteti grek ka një proces të hapur në Strasburg, pikërisht për çështjen e pronave të çamëve dhe mos vallë ky proces do të prolongohet, deri sa të shiten këto prona?!

   Nga kjo situatë e krijuar, padiskutueshëm kërkohet edhe më shumë ndërhyrja e Tiranës zyrtare, e cila asnjëherë më herët nuk e ka trajtuar këtë problem seriozisht. Për më tepër, shpeshherë Shqipëria zyrtare është treguar tolerante karshi veprimeve ksenofobe të shtetit grek, të cilët gjithmonë kanë shprehur pretendime territoriale, nëpërmjet elementit grek në jug të Shqipërisë. Tek e fundit shtetin shqiptar e obligon edhe Kushtetuta e vendit për mbrojtjen e interesave të bashkëkombësve të saj jashtë kufijve shtetërorë. Së këndejmi, Greqia si anëtare e BE-së, duhet të korrigjojë politikën e saj diskriminuese ndaj çamëve, të ndërtuar gjatë dhe pas LDB-së, dhe të respektojë të drejtën e patjetërsueshme të çamëve, për t´u rikthyer në pronat e tyre të konfiskuara padrejtësisht (me vendime e ligje antishqiptare) si dhe t´i kompensojë të gjitha pronat që ua ka shitur apo dhënë falas popullsisë greke*

http://pashtriku.org/

----------


## INFINITY©

*Ju pershendes te gjithe cameve kudo qe jane me kete kenge qe eshte nje nder kenget me te bukura dhe me te dhimbshme qe kam degjuar ndonjehere.

P.S. Ne menyre te vecante pershendes Mirin, nje shokun tim te ngushte qe e kam si vella dhe qe eshte cam dhe shume krenar per kete.*

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

“Çamëria është nyja e fundit e pazgjidhur e çështjes kombëtare shqiptare”.

Ferdinand Dervishi

Dy historianët britanikë, Miranda Vikers e Xhejms Petifer, ndjekës dhe analistë të zhvillimeve më të fundit në hapësirën shqipfolëse, janë të drejtpërdrejtë në mendimet e tyre dhe njëkohësisht, lehtësisht e logjikisht të pranueshëm.Madje, janë aq të mirinformuar për çështjen çame sa duket ky do të jetë edhe strumbullari i subjektit të tyre për librin e radhës. “Tashmë e shohim shumë të gabuar që Shqipëria të ndërmarrë hapa të tjerë para se të ketë zgjidhur çështjen çame. Çamët kanë pritur sa të bëhet Kosova më vete, tani është radha e tyre. Nëse nuk zgjidhet tani, problemi nuk do të zhduket, ai është si kanceri që përhapet pambarim... “, artikulojnë mendime që kërkojnë kohë të përthithen.
Zotërinj, ju thoni se pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës shqiptarët duhet të zgjidhin çështjen çame, ndërkohë që mes dy vendeve zyrtarisht asnjëherë ky problem nuk është shtruar, madhe nuk është guxuar të përmendet edhe nocioni “Çamëri”. Mos bëhemi pak të nxituar?
Aspak. Mendojmë se tashmë është radha dhe njëkohësisht koha e duhur që Shqipëria të zgjidhë çështjen çame. Pra, situata ka ndryshuar dhe ai është një problem që duhet ta zgjidhë Shqipëria. Deri tani shqiptarët kanë heshtur dhe logjikisht grekët kanë thënë se nuk ka një problem çam. Kurse tani është koha kur shqiptarët duhet t’i kërkojnë qeverisë së tyre të ndërhyjë, por gjithmonë duke e trajtuar këtë si një çështje e shkeljes së të drejtave të njeriut. Shteti shqiptar duhet të flasë i pari. Qeveritë shqiptare dhe greke duhet të bëjnë hapat e parë të bashkëpunimit. Për fat të mirë debati ka nisur edhe në Athinë, jozyrtarisht, në disa qarqe akademike. Madje ne kemi kontaktuar me këto qarqe të përfshira në debate jozyrtare. Jemi në kohën kur politika zyrtare greke thotë se nuk ka Çamëri, kjo duhet të kapërcehet dhe opinioni, që ka nisur të evoluojë në këto rrethe akademike, është shenjë e mirë.
A ka të ngjarë që një pretendim i tillë të çojë në incidente të rrezikshme që në ndonjë rast mund të sajohen artificialisht, pasi Ballkani e njeh mirë këtë lloj mënyre të përfituari?
Po kjo nuk është një çështje e ndryshimit të kufijve. Kjo është një detyrë morale dhe ndërkombëtare, pra mes dy shteteve, Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë. Deri tani këtë problem e ka mbajtur larg frika e Shqipërisë së Madhe. Zgjidhja e çështjes çame nga ana tjetër do të ndikojë edhe në futjen e Shqipërisë në Bashkimin Evropian, pasi një nga kushtet është që të mos ketë çështje të pazgjidhura mes shteteve anëtare. Greqia ndërkohë duhet të shfuqizojë ligjin e Luftës. Grekët thonë se, ky veprim nuk është i rëndësishëm, por mendojmë se duhet bërë, pasi është i lidhur edhe me probleme psikologjike.
Nuk mendoni se çështja çame mund të zgjidhet nga ndonjë gjykatë ndërkombëtare. Pra, vetë çamët të kërkojnë të drejtat e tyre përmes një organi, që me vendimet e veta detyron Greqinë dhe Shqipërinë të njohin dhe përmbushin kërkesat e tyre?
Nuk është kjo zgjidhja. Aktualisht ne kemi dijeni se çamët janë duke lëvizur energjikisht në kërkim të të drejtave të tyre. Ata i kanë paraqitur kërkesat e tyre pranë Këshillit të Evropës dhe më tej janë duke ndjekur mundësinë e një gjyqi ndërkombëtar, por komuniteti ndërkombëtar po rri mënjanë. Dhe mënjanë do të rrijë përderisa Shqipëria dhe Greqia të vazhdojnë të heshtin. Kujtojnë se mbase çamët do e harrojnë një ditë plagën e tyre... Por shpërngulja e çamëve drejt kufijve shqiptarë është një padrejtësi që tashmë duhet të pranohet. Grekët kanë pretenduar se çamët ishin kolaboracionistë të nazistëve gjermanë, por të tillë kanë qenë fare pak. Pra, e vërteta thotë se rreth 99 për qind e popullsisë çame nuk ka pasur asnjë lidhje me nazizmin. Gjithsesi rrënjët e një veprimi të tillë të grekëve me popullsinë çame lexohen më herët. Në vitet 1920-1930 çamët sërish janë përzënë nga trojet e tyre, sepse grekët pretendonin që ata ishin turq. Pra, dëbimi i tyre nën akuzën se ishin bashkëpunëtorë të nazistëve ishte vetëm një pretekst për të përmbushur një politikë të vjetër. 
Aktualisht ajo pjesë e popullsisë çame që arrin të mbajë mend tokat e veta nga i kanë shpërngulur forcërisht strukturat policore e ushtarake greke, ose janë larguar nga kjo jetë, ose janë duke u larguar. Pyetja është: Nëse do të vijë një ditë e bardhë për popullsinë çame, kush do i njohë këto prona, qoftë vetëm në terren? Mos jemi duke u bërë vonë?
Kjo nuk ka për të ndodhur. Historia botërore ka treguar se kurrë, gjatë shpërnguljeve të ngjashme, nuk janë harruar pronat e lëna pas. Dimë se çamët u kanë rrëfyer brezave se ku janë pronat e tyre, se ata ruajnë edhe dokumente të vjetra, madje edhe çelësat e shtëpive. Ata nuk e harrojnë vendin edhe pse vdesin, gjithsesi kohë për të humbur nuk ka.
Përfundimisht si e shikoni ju zgjidhjen?
Hapi i parë që duhet të bëhet është ai i pranimit nga qeveritë e Tiranës dhe të Athinës se ka një çështje çame. Më tej duhet të njihet historia e vërtetë e tyre. Një tjetër hap që duhet të kapërcehet është që qeveria greke t’u kërkojë ndjesë publike çamëve. Nuk ka ndonjë gjë të jashtëzakonshme këtu. Ndjesa që Japonia zyrtare i kërkoi Kinës për veprimet e dhunës gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, mund të shërbejë si model. Më tej Greqia duhet t’i japë fund regjimit diskriminues të vizave për çamët. Ata duhet të shkojnë në Greqi lirshëm dhe duhet të ndihen edhe si qytetarë grekë. Natyrshëm që qeveria greke duhet të ndërmarrë një operacion dëmshpërblimesh... Disa çamë do të preferojnë të rikthehen në ish-tokat e tyre, disa të tjerë jo dhe gjithçka mbyllet me pak dëshirë të mirë. Nuk ka për të ndodhur një fenomen i papërballueshëm.     

Me penë në dorë për 20 vite pranë Shqipërisë

Miranda Vikers (Vickers) dhe Xhejms Petifer (James Pettifer) për herë të parë kanë shkelur tokën shqiptare si turistë në vitin 1988. Sipas tyre, kjo ishte pikërisht koha kur ata të dy vendosën të fokusoheshin në studimin e historisë së Ballkanit dhe veçanërisht asaj shqiptare. Në vazhdim misioni i tyre do të përzihej edhe me atë të gazetarit edhe me atë të historianit. “Kemi mbajtur shënime në ditar, kemi takuar njerëz gjithandej në trojet shqipfolëse, i kemi vëzhguar nga fare pranë edhe në ditë të vështira për mbijetesën dhe këto shënime i kemi konvertuar në libra të ndryshëm. Në stadin aktual ndihemi më akademikë dhe jo më gazetarë. Tani jemi duke studiuar aspekte të veçanta të zhvillimit të historisë shqiptare”, përmbledhin me pak fjalë dy britanikët qenësinë e tyre pranë kombit tonë. Nuk e pranojnë me plot gojën, por duket se problemi i Çamërisë duhet të jetë objektivi i ardhëm i punimit të tyre të përbashkët. Kjo sepse pikësëpari lëvizjen për zgjidhjen e çështjes çame dy historianët e shohin si hap të parë të pashmangshëm që rrjedha e historisë duhet të përtypë.

Vlerësim për Demaçin
Përgjatë bisedave të tyre dy historianët britanikë vlerësojnë Adem Demaçin si një nga shqiptarët më pozitivë. “Demaçin duam ta shohim një ditë president të Kosovës”, shprehin të dy të njëjtin mendim apo dëshirë. Sipas tyre, Demaçi është një nga figurat historike që ka bërë më shumë për kombin e vet. “Ai është Mandela i shqiptarëve, ai ka sakrifikuar më tepër se gjithë të tjerët, është i pakorruptueshëm ose plotësisht i ndershëm. S’është thjesht një politikan, por edhe një shkrimtar, i respektuar brenda dhe jashtë vendit si dhe qytetar nderi i Kroacisë...”, nuk reshtin së radhituri dy historianët.

PANORAMA

----------


## BaBa

Me dipllomaci, nuk fitohet gja , 
un mendoj qe Çamet duhen me ba luft fizike,
 mua ktu me keni po patet nevoj per pushke, un vi me luftu per Çamet.

----------


## DuPI_I_KeQ

Je i madh o BaBa ...

 Rroft Cameria.......

----------

